# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/09/15



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *The WWE Universe had spoken. After the frenzied outcome of the 2015 Royal Rumble Match made Roman Reigns one of the most controversial Superstars on the roster, The Authority made an interesting offer to The Big Dog: He would face either Daniel Bryan or Seth Rollins at WWE Fastlane, with the winner going on to face Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Title at WrestleMania. Reigns accepted these terms and, at the end of the night, it was Bryan who earned an opportunity to battle the powerhouse on Feb. 22.
> 
> With The Authority still clearly determined to put as many obstacles in front of Reigns and Bryan as possible on The Road to WrestleMania, what can we expect live on Raw?*














> _*In the wake of controversy surrounding the 2015 Royal Rumble Match, winner Roman Reigns will battle Daniel Bryan at WWE Fastlane, with the winner of that bout punching their ticket to the main event of WrestleMania 31 and facing Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> As evidenced by Reigns’ cruel twist of fate and the unfair circumstances Bryan faced on SmackDown — including a 3-on-1 Handicap Match and a brutal Authority beatdown — it appears as though Triple H and Stephanie McMahon are looking to soften up both Bryan and Reigns before The Show of Shows. What awaits these Superstars on Raw, and how will Seth Rollins reap the benefits of their torment? *_














> _*A cosmic storm is brewing. Frustrations continue to mount between brothers and former WWE Tag Team Champions Goldust and Stardust, especially after the younger face-painted sibling abandoned The Bizarre One in the middle of a match on SmackDown. No longer on the same page, it appears as though the days are numbered for Gold & Stardust, whose issues with one another have extended far beyond mere miscommunications in the ring. Will the brothers attempt some sort of reconciliation on Raw, or is this intergalactic tandem about to explode, Death Star-style? *_














> _*Is it us, or is Dean Ambrose just a tad more unhinged than usual? Twice interrupting Curtis Axel’s tirades about deserving a WWE World Heavyweight Championship opportunity at WrestleMania — he was never eliminated from the Royal Rumble Match, after all — The Lunatic Fringe has also painted a target on the back of Intercontinental Champion Bad News Barrett. After defeating Barrett on the Jan. 19 edition of Raw in a non-title contest, Ambrose feels he’s in line for a title opportunity. Unfortunately, as we learned on the inaugural broadcast of the Bad News Zone (BNZ) Thursday night on SmackDown, Barrett’s not convinced Ambrose is a worthy opponent for him, branding The Lunatic Fringe as “too much of a lunatic.” Perhaps Barrett’s right, or maybe he’s just scared.
> 
> We’ve seen what havoc Ambrose is capable of unleashing on his opponents based on his savage battles with Seth Rollins and Bray Wyatt, so perhaps the smarmy titleholder is making the right call. However, we’ve also seen what Ambrose can do when he doesn’t get his way. Is Barrett making a mistake in denying Ambrose what he has clearly earned?*_














> _*The Bellas are many things — beautiful, athletic and opportunistic are just a few words that spring to mind — but one would be hard-pressed to call Nikki & Brie “welcoming” based on how they’ve been treating their new “Total Divas” castmate Paige in recent weeks. Moments after Paige’s pinfall victory over Alicia Fox last week on Raw, the devious tandem and Alicia orchestrated a 3-on-1 attack on the raven-haired Brit, covering her in spray tanner.
> 
> Paige was a woman possessed later in the week, resulting in another, firmly decisive victory over Fox on SmackDown, but The Diva of Tomorrow won’t be satisfied until she defeats Nikki at WWE Fastlane to become a three-time Divas Champion. Will Paige gain some key momentum over Nikki & Brie this week on Raw?*_














> _*Flag malfunctions aside, United States Champion Rusev seemed unstoppable last week, first utterly incapacitating Erick Rowan on Raw, and then going on to “crush” the behemoth on SmackDown. Lana has claimed that Cena represents the past but, judging from his savagery of late, The Super Athlete could very well ensure that “the face that runs the place” doesn’t have a future after WWE Fastlane.
> 
> Will the Cenation leader prove Lana wrong and give Rusev his first true loss in WWE, taking his star-spangled title in the process? Or will Cena join the growing list of Superstars who have fallen victim to the Accolade? On Raw, less than two weeks before WWE Fastlane, expect Cena to step up his game as his collision with The Hero of the Russian Federation approaches.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, available FREE on WWE Network.*_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Reigns vs. Bryan feud is the most exciting thing on the show. I really hope they don't go with calling Reigns "The Big Dog" though.*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns/bryan is the only thing that intrests me.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Can we have some proper interaction between Ambrose and Barrett this week? None of this one in the ring and one on the screen. Some proper back and forth..... Oh wait, mid0care title, not a fucking chance fpalm


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The Bryan/Reigns interactions will probably be interesting. Can't say that I'm looking forward to more long Authority promos, though


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Put Roman Reigns / Daniel Bryan in a 2-on-3 tag match against Big Show / Kane / Seth Rollins and build some tension between the 2 god damn it!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Reigns and bryan & paige and the bellas are my main reasons.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking forward to Bryan/Reigns stuff.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

BROCK IS SCHEDULED BABY. :mark:

Hope he gets a segment with Reigns and Bryan. :mark:


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

I love the sandow-mizdow moments. 
what happens there is freaky. he had once the most akward gimmick. then he was knocked out by any celebrity and then he lost every match. and now he is standing outside of the ring able to control massive cheers as he wants and when he wants.
i already got sometimes nervous that the mizdow thing is going to be boring - no it ain'T - to me it is the question when will he wrestle a plus 5 min singles and winning it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

> However, we’ve also seen what Ambrose can do when he doesn’t get his way.


please, PLEASE, let him start to stalk BNB. Ruin his matches in all ways possible, attack him during interviews ... make him give him what he wants lol.

Also looking forward to seeing where Rollins goes from here, if Randy is coming back after Fast Lane then Seth needs something to do for a wee while.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Brock/Reigns/Bryan confrontation :mark:


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

should be a good raw, looking forward to seeing what happens involving all 5 points of the preview, even the diva stuff (mainly due to paige.)

I think dean is slowly transitioning to his darker side, hope he keeps it up by beating the shit out of bnb, Ambrose should interfere in a barrett match and just wail on him with a chair until barrett finally can't take any more and agrees to the match. Sorta like punk did to del rio to get his ss match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShadowKiller said:


> BROCK IS SCHEDULED BABY. :mark:
> 
> Hope he gets a segment with Reigns and Bryan. :mark:


I would mark out so hard for a Brock/Bryan staredown :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns and Bryan to double team Brock with a superman punch/knee kick combo! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Was already excited for this RAW after seeing Smackdown and witnessing the tension grow between Bryan and Reigns, but now knowing that Brock is scheduled to appear I am super duper excited

You can have 2 hours 59 minutes of pure, unadulterated shit so long that it means that I get to witness a 1 minute Bryan/Lesnar confrontation :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *The Reigns vs. Bryan feud is the most exciting thing on the show. I really hope they don't go with calling Reigns "The Big Dog" though.*


Much like we hoped it wasn't going to be "the vigilante Sting"


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Will be interesting with Bryan and Reigns to see crowd reactions and what path the build goes down.

Isn't Brock scheduled this week?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bryan/Lesnar segment, please.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

More Brock/Reigns & Reigns/Bryan please. Maybe even A Bryan/Brock moment or Brock/Bryan/Reigns. Take advantage of these match ups and I'm sure it will be a good show.

Finally have BNB and Ambrose in the same area and maybe an Orton appearence? I'm just going to keep mentioning him til he's back.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

I hope the show is as good as last weeks Raw.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

In-ring promo segment between Paige and the Bellas please. 

Let them bury each other on the mic. :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

wonder if they will have Rollins try to cash-in on Lesnar, but then Randy Orton comes out of nowhere to stop him (IF he returns and not just a Live Event attraction now).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JY57 said:


> wonder if they will have Rollins try to cash-in on Lesnar, but then Randy Orton comes out of nowhere to stop him (IF he returns and not just a Live Event attraction now).


lol that would be a bit interesting. They may be saving him for post Fastlane thou.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I won't believe all these Orton return rumours until i actually SEE that guy on my tv with my own eyes


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I would just love for Raw to open with a huge "what the fuck?" I mean, I want to see someone like....Luke fucking Harper dragging a hog tied masked Dolph Ziggler to the ring. Crazy Luke Harper tells the world that he has their beloved barbie doll Dolph Ziggler. Harper asks if they all like this man? Fans chant yes. Harper then asks, "Do you all want him to kick my ass if I let him loose?" Crowd chants yes, yet again. Harper then unties the masked Dolph Ziggler, but the lights go out. Once they appear, Harper is on the big screen, and we hear "Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah," followed by a laugh. Harper tells Ziggler to get ready because his road to WM just hit a huge ditch. Dig, Ziggler, dig. Dolph Diggler. End, commercial.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

An interesting midcard storyline? Don't be so silly.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Raw is also missing the element of the unexpected. For those that watch NXT the NXT tag team champions are Buddy Murphy, and Wesley Blake. These two are exciting to watch and look the part of a tag team. Why not show the world how exciting Buddy Murphy? Have a tag team match with The Ascension vs Murphy/Blake vs The Usos. With The Usos somewhat cheating to gain a win. Switching out partners while the opponent had a three count.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *The Reigns vs. Bryan feud is the most exciting thing on the show. I really hope they don't go with calling Reigns "The Big Dog" though.*


:lol they can just go with one of the other 100 nicknames they have tried branding on him since the Shield split...

The Juggernaut, the Powerhouse, The Big Dog, etc etc etc.

Just imagine what the roster could look like if the WWE put this much effort into getting a group of guys over like they are with Reigns. Not a knock on Reigns this is what the WWE should be doing, but they should be doing it with more than one guy at a time, or one guy and Cena.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *The Reigns vs. Bryan feud is the most exciting thing on the show. I really hope they don't go with calling Reigns "The Big Dog" though.*


Why not? He can tag with Tyson Kidd down the line as CatDog. :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :lol they can just go with one of the other 100 nicknames they have tried branding on him since the Shield split...
> 
> The Juggernaut, the Powerhouse, The Big Dog, etc etc etc.
> 
> Just imagine what the roster could look like if the WWE put this much effort into getting a group of guy over like they are with Reigns. Not a knock on Reigns this is what the WWE should be doing, but they should be doing it with more than one guy at a time, or one guy and Cena.


*I already see it now. STEP RIGHT UP, STEP RIGHT UP, See the man who runs the place :cena3 vs. The Big Dog :reigns, The Friendly Farm Animal :bryan2 overcome the DEMON KANE for the 50th time...and a bunch of jobbers we use to fill the roster.*


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

There is quite a lot of intrigue for this show to be honest, I hope it just delivers obviously the Bryan/Reigns/Lesnar scenario has the most interest here. Also want to see where they go forward with Seth Rollins. 

Paige/Bellas feud needs more oomph..something is missing and I feel like they are not using Nikki Bella to her full potential she should raise the villainous heel character higher by now.

Ambrose/Barrett does interest me, just wondering what's going to come out of these two.

Stardust/Goldust program seems a bit too late for me, idk I was much more interested in it last year but this year not so much. I just hope these two do something worthwhile. 

Rusev is awesome and I like the guy, and he's certainly raised the US Championship to newer heights, but feuding with John Cena seems like a detriment to Rusev after building and building all this momentum being an unstoppable force and here comes John Cena. Rusev going over would be much needed and raise him even higher.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Most interesting angle atm is Bryan/Reigns

Barrett and Ambrose face to face finally

Will they the run with the AxelMania trend all the way into Mania?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I already see it now. STEP RIGHT UP, STEP RIGHT UP, See the man who runs the place :cena3 vs. The Big Dog :reigns, The Friendly Farm Animal :bryan2 overcome the DEMON KANE for the 50th time...and a bunch of jobbers we use to fill the roster.*


You forgot The World's Largest Athlete changing from Good Guy To Bad Guy, back to Good Guy, then back to Bad Guy Again.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Sting tonight answers HHH challenge! :mark:
Maybe RKO return to kickstart WM feud with Rollins! :mark:
Bryan/Reigns! :mark::mark:
Brother vs Brother! Return of Cody? 
Hopefully new promo from Bray about Undertaker! :mark::mark::mark:
Dean Amborse IC title hunt!
Rusev/Cena for US title(I dig it so far)!
Miz/Mizdow culmination finally? :mark::mark::mark::mark:


Count me in.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

No mention of Miz/Mizdow? :no:


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh,damn it! I somehow forgot about that!
Edited.
Even more excited now.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

You're setting yourself up for disappointment.

It's better to go into the show with no excitement and hopefully be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

This will probably be a decent show. Reigns/Bryan dynamic should be interesting unless they fuck it up somehow. 

Orton returning to start a feud with Rollins, another Sting appearance and Ambrose/BNB has the potential to be good too.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *The Reigns vs. Bryan feud is the most exciting thing on the show. I really hope they don't go with calling Reigns "The Big Dog" though.*



"Big Valbokski", "Big evil", "Big John Studd", "The Big Guy", "Big Daddy Cool", "Big Bossman", Big Daddy V", "Big Show", "Big Red Machine", "Big Red", "Big E" and now "The Big Dog"? :maury




Wonder if Pat Patterson is behind all of this?


Edit, thanks to those that added to the "Big" list


.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

GAD247 said:


> "Big Daddy Cool", "Big Bossman", Big Daddy V", "Big Show", "Big Red Machine", "Big Red", "Big E" and now "The Big Dog"? :maury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't forget


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> No mention of Miz/Mizdow? :no:


The fuckers will kill his popularity by making him miz's pa.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Does Columbus Ohio have a big Cocaine rate? Because if Orton is retuning tonight I want him loaded and high as a mother fucker


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Does Columbus Ohio have a big Cocaine rate? Because if Orton is retuning tonight I want him loaded and high as a mother fucker


It snows year round here if you feel me.

I'm sitting front row, I'll blast him in the face with a handful of yeyo like the Colombian Mr Fuji


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Does Columbus Ohio have a big Cocaine rate? Because if Orton is retuning tonight I want him loaded and high as a mother fucker


:maury

Oh i'm sure we can import the best fucking pure coke Columbia has just for Orton.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Guess they still can't have Sandow turn on Miz since RAW is in his homeland.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

GAD247 said:


> "Big Daddy Cool", "Big Bossman", Big Daddy V", "Big Show", "Big Red Machine", "Big Red", "Big E" and now "The Big Dog"? :maury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Red, you forgot Big Red


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Those WWE corporate guys definetely like things to be BIG:trips5:trips9


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Tbh, only waiting the start of Orton - Rollins. Couldn't care less about the rest.

It will be interesting, nevertheless, to hear how the crowd react for Reigns - Bryan interaction.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*For the love of God give me a Swagger match.

I literally watched the beginning of RAW on hulu just to see the dumb intro segment with him and R-truth.

I need my fix, man. :cry*


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *For the love of God give me a Swagger match.
> 
> I literally watched the beginning of RAW on hulu just to see the dumb intro segment with him and R-truth.
> 
> I need my fix, man. :cry*


Well, if it makes you feel better, you have the best signature and avatar on the site.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Big Red, you forgot Big Red



There's so damn many..I knew I would forget a few...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Excited to see if we get a match featuring NXT guys tonight, since the special is happening this week.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

GAD247 said:


> There's so damn many..I knew I would forget a few...


Don't forget his favorite Big D Johnson


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Excited to see if we get a match featuring NXT guys tonight, since the special is happening this week.


That would be cool actually. It would certainly help to freshen Raw up.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Got a thirst for some Randy Orton tonight :creepytrips


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Wasn't Orton rumored to return next week, not today?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShadowKiller said:


> Wasn't Orton rumored to return next week, not today?


I feel like he has been rumored to return every week for almost 2 months now lol


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

This RAW better be good,I'm bored and don't want to sleep so I'll be watching ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Excited to see if we get a match featuring NXT guys tonight, since the special is happening this week.


This would make perfect sense, so it probably wont happen.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Will Boogeyman be masked for no reason again?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

PraXitude said:


> Will Boogeyman be masked for no reason again?


The Boogeyman will probably show up for no reason during a Seth Rollins match, then he'll wipe the facepaint off and it turns out to be Orton.

...not a bad idea actually.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This would make perfect sense, so it probably wont happen.


:vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:reigns2
*
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Don't hate :woah*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Monday Night Axel


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing Big Show and Kane. Can't get enough of their staleness.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> The Boogeyman will probably show up for no reason during a Seth Rollins match, then he'll wipe the facepaint off and it turns out to be Orton.
> 
> ...not a bad idea actually.


To be committed to the act Randy has to eat worms (Y)


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Korvin said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Big Show and Kane. Can't get enough of their staleness.


As much as I'm looking forward to seeing Big Show wrestle Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan wrestle Kane... or better yet... TAG TEAM MAIN EVENT - Show/Kane vs. Reigns/Bryan!! :surprise:

SET THAT DVR!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So glad the RTWM is here. RAW is actually worth getting somewhat excited about.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Monday Night Axel


Where he gets his ass handed to him every week?

Could kill 30 seconds.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

A Bryan/Brock interaction would be :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ugh i swear if the only return tonight is Sheamus i will throw every tv i own out the window


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"Orton is returning next Monday" is the new "A.J Lee is leaving the WWE after [name of PPV]"


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Any chance of an Orton return tonight?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Orton vs Rollins does nothing for me. I don't see why they would feud these two. I want Orton vs Ziggler for Mania. They are solid ring performers that could get the best out of one another. I want Rollins to issue an open challenge for his MITB title at Fast Lane. Out comes Adrian Neville, and the two men have five star match at Fast Lane. With Adrian giving Seth a true run for his MITB contract. I would immediately suggest placing the newly debuted Neville in this year's MITB match.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> "Orton is returning next Monday" is the new "A.J Lee is leaving the WWE after [name of PPV]"


It kind of reminds of all the "CM Punk is returning!" threads.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige kick the bellas asses and dedicate their ass kicking to 
Drew McDonald!!!!

R.I.P


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

eh


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Any chance of an Orton return tonight?


Im starting to not believe these reports as we've heard too many times he will. Until i see him on my screen i'll reserve marking out too early


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Im starting to not believe these reports as we've heard too many times he will. Until i see him on my screen i'll reserve marking out too early


I have been looking forward to his return for a while, psycho Orton is always fun.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Spoiler: SPOILER



According f4wonline, There is a rumor circulating around WWE that Vince McMahon is looking to alter the Dean Ambrose gimmick slightly going into his feud with Bad News Barrett, giving it a more ' Cool, Vegas gambler' type edge.



:|


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nash

If Ambrose is altered in anyway for a comedy gimmick while that green as fuck Reigns is forced in the spotlight, that might actually do it for me to quit watching this fucking garbage.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

There is nobody more stale than John Cena, at least Kane is playing a different character than 5 years ago.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :nash
> 
> If Ambrose is altered in anyway for a comedy gimmick while that green as fuck Reigns is forced in the spotlight, that might actually do it for me to quit watching this fucking garbage.


Tbh it could work really well, because the current "unstable" won is getting pretty corny. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

can't wait for the fuckery :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I have been looking forward to his return for a while, psycho Orton is always fun.


Orton coming to straight up murder Seth in the most violent of ways will be glorious tv


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: SPOILER



He can be Vinny Vegas jr. Nash can reprise his old role. :shocked:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Please tell me you're fucking joking good God.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

What does 'cool vegas gambler' even mean?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> What does 'cool vegas gambler' even mean?


Guess that means he's going to wear a lounge jacket, do the roll the dice motion before his finisher and do promos where "Everything's coming up aces!" and "Guess you crapped out."


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

why can't vince just leave ambrose alone?:batista3


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ambrose definitely has the look for a slimy gambler.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Off topic but was watching Kurt Angle's entrance from Wrestlemania 22 just now on youtube as i've never seen it. 


I would fucking love it if Kurt returned one day :mark:


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> What does 'cool vegas gambler' even mean?


Vince watched The Gambler and wants Dean to act like Mark Whalberg


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Guess that means he's going to wear a lounge jacket, do the roll the dice motion before his finisher and do promos where "Everything's coming up aces!" and "Guess you crapped out."


*I feel like this is a strong possibility.

I'm so sorry Ambrose fans. C'mere and gimme a hug. *


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I feel like this is a strong possibility.
> 
> I'm so sorry Ambrose fans. C'mere and gimme a hug. *


I want to save this post just in case the stars align and Swagger hugs Ambrose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just thought of something off the top. Since the dudley boyz are pretty much back in the WWE, why don't they have a TLC triple tag team match at WM31, for the titles like the old days? The dudley boyz vs The Uso's vs Cesaro and Kidd. I think that match would be insanely good.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Well if Dean's learning how to count cards he hasn't learned how to put himself on top of the card.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Deep breaths ... if anyone can do it Ambrose can do it. 

*she says peeking through her hands*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm here for Brock :mark:


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm here for Brock :mark:


Lies and slander, you're here for Ba-rock.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the WWE trying to ruin Ambrose to get Reigns over more lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm here for Brock :mark:


SHADDUP!!!!!!!! IS HE BOOKED FOR TONIGHT?!?!!!! :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> What does 'cool vegas gambler' even mean?



Wondering the same thing, I spend a lot of time in Vegas, I see very few "cool Vegas gamblers"

Plenty of sad looking degenerate ones though :draper2

Does Vince not understand that Ambrose's character immediately following The Shield breakup was gold?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> SHADDUP!!!!!!!! IS HE BOOKED FOR TONIGHT?!?!!!! :mark:


https://twitter.com/WWE/status/564936361049092096



LPPrince said:


> Lies and slander, you're here for Ba-rock.


True, apologies. 

The beast is here!! :mark:

Another Paul Heyman promo :wall


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lesnar tonight? :grin2:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


>


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> https://twitter.com/WWE/status/564936361049092096
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I ever tell you just how much I love you?? lol. 0


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>


Hoping this turns out to be as funny as I hope it will be.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


>


:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm here for Brock :mark:


Lesnar, you say? 










Otunga approves.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Did I ever tell you just how much I love you?? lol. 0


I don't mind hearing it again 8*D


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Internet>Raw


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564941698296725505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564943347450912768


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Internet>Raw
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564941698296725505
> ...


I love you


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Internet>Raw
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564941698296725505
> ...



I'd pay 9,99 to see that


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm ready for the fuckery!!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> I'm ready for the fuckery!!


They haven't even kissed yet, slow down


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Internet>Raw
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564941698296725505
> ...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

WHO'S READY FOR THE RETURN OF SHEAMUS?

Oh, nobody? Well fuck you anyways here he is.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Have a feeling tonights the night Reigns spears Bryan :argh:


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Please have Orton return tonight, I'm sick of waiting.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Hope they at least give us some NXT guys and maybe Ambrose match. Is this so much to ask?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

for the fuckery.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And #WWEFuckery time is here :drose


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

fuckery time :cole


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Anybody want breadsticks?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time. I'm ready.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am here to be entertained.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time !!!


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Can't wait for some early week fuckery.


----------



## Jammerlappen (Feb 8, 2015)

20 minutes authority time babaay!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Let's get ready to RUMBLEEE!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Fuckery begins......


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Time for some fuckery!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good a replay of what we saw last week


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why do these recaps have to be like 30 minutes long?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bullshit. Rock's interference meant little in the grand scheme of things but fuck us!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Vince: I already told you bitches I am not putting Daniel Bryan in the Main Event at Mania I don't fucking care what the audience wants this is our product!

Creative: But Vince, So many people have cancelled the network and so many have voted for Daniel on the WWE website that they want Daniel Brian.

Later that week

Vince: And that's why I Vince McMahon have decided to go against what the people are saying and give Brian a shot. I think it's important we explore ideas and give the audience a good show!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ready for the fooleryyyyy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Oh good a replay of what we saw last week


Don't worry, we'll get the 20 min. opening promo in a second.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Haven't watched in 3 weeks

In for epic disappointment


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This episode could contain lots of epicness, lots of fuckery, or both.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Bullshit. Rock's interference meant little in the grand scheme of things but fuck us!


espeically since all the rock did was clean out the two guys that got back in the ring after being eliminated lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

.christopher. said:


> Have a feeling tonights the night Reigns spears Bryan :argh:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why do wwe's theme so much fucking ass nowadays?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, RAW desperately needs a better theme song. I hate this one.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Well Seth Rollins' twitter may have been hacked.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Ugh, can't stand daniel bryans crying, he was out for 9 months. The man that deserves the spot is dalph ziggler.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What's up doc? :reigns


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Reigns is the last person they show in the Raw intro instead of Cena now. New face of the company.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay we have pyros again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its time for some 











And the boos for Reings continue and some girie cheers from the female fan base lol

75% boo 25% chers


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Chris that intro sucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will the vigilante confront HHh?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Looking back at it. Why is Rusev not involved in any of this fuckery? Or does that just make too much sense?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:duck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I just realized that Roman Reigns gets shown 3 times in the intro.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*New RAW intro is sick AF 

REIGNS! :mark: :mark:*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh how I hate Ohio St :shaq

Are we getting a 20 minute Reigns promo?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Meanwhile, Cena is just like "I'll just be over here burying Rusev. Oh wait, I have the US title now... what am I supposed to do with this?"


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Uh oh. Cole called Wrestlemania "the granddaddy of them all".


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mixed reaction baby


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That reaction :westbrook5


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cena reaction for Reigns.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

20 Min Reigns Promo?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I hope a fan pushes Reigns down the steps so we don't have to deal with him anymore


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Roman for the kick off


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I know they're not the brightest bulbs or most creative, but they couldn't come up with something better than The Rock's interference? 

I mean all he did was clean house of two guys that already had been eliminated.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh we start with horribleness from the very beginning


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's alot of boos they've numbed down.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Booooourns!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

And the crowd goes mild...


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Now he gets boos lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Them boo's :ti


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Big boos for Reigns tonight. WOW.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I hear more boos than cheers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dem boos.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

AWESOME PROMO INCOMING


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Roman Reigns Marks are gonna say that was the biggest pop of the night?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I honestly haven't heard a single male cheer Reigns since the Rumble.

(besides BBR)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW Roman last, looking strong!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Starting Raw off with Roman Reigns. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns' look just screams heel to me


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Welp, looks like we got a mostly heat crowd for Reigns tonight.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

bad promo incoming


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

thunderous pop


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> I hope a fan pushes Reigns down the steps so we don't have to deal with him anymore


Double kill, Triple kill, Overkill, Lawsuitacular!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The recaps, okay, we get it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Promo baby! lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fucking christ, they are opening with Recaps


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

And I thought people love Reigns?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I honestly haven't heard a single male cheer Reigns since the Rumble.
> 
> (besides BBR)*


*
*Raises hand*

:side: *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lot of BOOS!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel like he needs to stop coming in through the crowd. It feels weird now.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The OSBoo


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

in for awkward terrible promo #9000


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

No one cares about this geek :maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heel turn incoming.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Bad reaction there for RR


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The boos... I'm starting to feel bad for the guy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns with the Boos

This is Vince back stage


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

them boos :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lots of boos atm.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I hear a lot of boos and a lot of girls/children screaming. Cena 2.0 has arrived.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn, that's a lot of boos.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WOW the "boo's"


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

75% boos


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Why do wwe's theme so much fucking ass nowadays?


I know this is a hell of a typo, but watching an episode of Raw nowadays does equate to getting shafted in a violently sadistic way I suppose.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dude this guy should be HEEL.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Roman getting some cheers but jesus christ :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

deathslayer said:


> And I thought people love Reigns?



They will turn around when he cuts this what I am sure to be an epic promo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Surprised at the boos... thought Ohio trended casual the past few years.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Like him or not, Roman Reigns is main event level over now. Not necessarily getting cheered, but he's damn over.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena 2.0 has arrived. Believe That


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Columbus a smark city now?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

No Roman , the fans made it clear that they don't want you in that spot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BREAT! :jay2


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Breat Lesnar


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice Reigns slip up lolz.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Roman, they've really ruined him havn't they?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

BREAT DAT


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

BOTCHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"breat" :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> I hear a lot of boos and a lot of girls/children screaming. Cena 2.0 has arrived.


:vince Mission accomplished.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow being booed out of the building.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"breat.....beat" :reigns


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


>


*Dafuq :lmao :lmao
*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

oh roman


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IF I GOTTA BLEEP BROCK LESNAR.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

I *breat* Brock? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Surprised at the boos... thought Ohio trended casual the past few years.


Same here. The smarks are migrating!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This guy has the perfect look to be a good heel, but for some reason they need him to be a face? Embrace the boos!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

How the fuck can anyone call this hunk of shit charismatic.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

BREAT!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I breathe Brock Lesnar :done


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just turn him heel already


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Jesus, he is so bad on the mic.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

"I bleet Brock Lesnar" lolf'nl.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

He fucked up his promo (yet again) LOL


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

This isn't a very face promo. They know he's not getting all cheers saying he's beating Bryan.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

beleeee daaat 
fpalm


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anybody else watch these opening sections just staring into space wondering when Gotham is back?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

No Reigns not a promo botch :lol

That ammo given to the nerds :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Was he about to say "I breathe Brock Lesnar." ? And DB!!!!


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"Breat that"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I bleet... so, beat the goatface and you become a sheepface? Had to... sorry.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:yes :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BOO THIS MAN!!!!!

WTF is he smiling about?!!!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I honestly haven't heard a single male cheer Reigns since the Rumble.
> 
> (besides BBR)*


What an ignorant post. Grow the hell up.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I will BREAT Brock Lesnar.


I will BREAT Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

BREAT THAT!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This trainwreck is hilarious.

"BUT HE'S SO OVER AT HOUSE-SHOWS"


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

maybe my eyes and ears are getting old, but I swear DB is mega over


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"A spear with your name on it". Porn movie dialogue right there


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Perfect comparison of pops right there.

We all know who's more over with this crowd.*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

THIS guy is over, not Roman.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

His face when DB's music hit....

He has to be turning heel.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Here comes the goofball


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heel turn is lurking for reigns.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniel Bryan defeated Kane in a "beating a dead horse" match in SD last week


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't give a fuck what none of y'all got to say, the 'Yes' chant is way more over than Bryan himself.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I say cuss words to hide my shitty promo skills" :reigns


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Roman getting some cheers but jesus christ :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yeah that was brutal :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh great something else for the smarks to hate on reigns


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Reigns promo fail number 9000002219992


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

D-Bry needs to stop wearing his WM gear


----------



## Jammerlappen (Feb 8, 2015)

Bryan is just like Cena with his smile when he comes out


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

that one black guy doing no no no


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Those YES' get me everytime.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

That DERP sign lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

A spear with your name on it? Really Roman?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy shit this crowd is wild haha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Crowd sucks, but they definitely prefer Bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns makes the worse faces that makes him look like a goofball
How can anyone take his seriously


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Gentleman Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Guess who's more over? :yes


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh jeez, terrible crowd. Not a big pop for DB


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is the next face of WWE ladies and gentleman


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan sent out to kiss Reign's ass.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Bryan and Reigns vs Kane and Rollins tag match incoming.

Reigns picks up the win then spears Bryan to close RAW.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> I don't give a fuck what none of y'all got to say, the 'Yes' chant is way more over than Bryan himself.


unkout


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> "A spear with your name on it". Porn movie dialogue right there


Ooooh yeaaah.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Reigns did his lines pretty smoothly. But you know.....yadda yadda yadda BOLIEVE THAT!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao
Breat Brock Lesnar 
:maury


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why does everyone talk THE SAME just like Stephanie McMahon. 

Talk like fucking men for christ sake.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Reigns got his issues with promos but jesus Bryan..


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Easy there big DAWG!"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bryan with a boring promo of his own.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Roman Reigns is gonna "bleat" Bork Laser.


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

I really think as a collective the WWE fans need to adopt the BEEEAAASSTTT chance for Marshawn Lynch and just go BREEEEEAAAATTT.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Whats with Bryan's boots? Is he going hunting after Raw?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

DA LOOK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Daniel Bryan defeated Kane in a "beating a dead horse" match in SD last week


:clap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Daniel Bryan defeated Kane in a "beating a dead horse" match in SD last week


At this point that horse had died and now they're beating the horse's grandchildren. And I bet that it'll be Reigns/DB vs. Kane/Big Show tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Alphy B said:


> that one black guy doing no no no


:lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Reigns needs to stop laughing about everything


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Uhhh... The fuck is this crowd? Never go there again, WWE.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Hahaha now that the crowd is not cheering for Bryan u fucking marks are saying awful crowd lmao


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Why does Roman looks Bryan like he is inlove with him


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta love Daniel. Giving me Lols tonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Justice for Curtis Axle sign :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love how it's like three kids in the front row saying no, nad ninety percent of the audience is going yes.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd is a bunch of drunk college kids who are wondering when the buckeyes basketball team is coming out to start the game.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better wrestler

:yes


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Somethings off


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

No Bryan, he is DA LOOK


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, it's actually pretty mixed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jammerlappen said:


> Bryan is just like Cena with his smile when he comes out


Bryan does it because he is aways told he isn't over and can't be the top guy by Vince and Dunn, and when he gets the biggest pops of the night, he always laughs.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

See, Bryan has natural charisma. People easily relate to that.

Not Reigns forced crap.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bryan's mic work :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Look vs wrestling


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Seth Rollins posted a nude of that new female NXT talent with all those tattoos on Twitter and facebook. :woah

Wonder if they'll go with the 'hacked' defense.

LOL WAIT ISN'T HE IN A RELATIONSHIP?*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Shots Fired
Bryan got some boos there though :hmm:*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

that Punk influence on Bryan is TEW STRONG.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that is so true D Bryan, Reigns can't wrestle for shit


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES THE KING IS HERE BOW DOWN BITCHES


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Shit is getting real. Good stuff.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Still mark for the King of Kings thing.

NOOOOO TAG MATCH INCOMING.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Tag match!


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey another 30/40 minute promo to start off Raw, never seen this before.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Another 30 minute promo :wall


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bryan trolling Da Look :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they booing bryan now?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The crowd is booing both of them... it's the opposite of what's supposed to be happening. :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's true though. Bryan's a hunk and a better wrestler.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:trips2 and authority time


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks :yes


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This feud isn't doing a damn thing for either guy. Incoming 20 minute rambling promo by Steph and Haitch. Tag match tonight player Roman and Bryan teaming up.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Aw shit. They're turning Bryan heel.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh good there's Kane, maybe he'll kick the shit out of Bryan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

why is the WWE trying to make DB put over reigns, the crowd is not going to accept it.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Big Show and Kane need to fuck off and retire.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank god, Kane and Big Show are here.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAT CLEAVAGE.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

TAG TEAM MATCH INCOMING 

FUCK OFF KANE AND BIG SHOW


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Show & Kane vs Reigns & Bryan tagteam match coming up!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this crowd asleep already?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh god.

Kane/Big show v.s Roman Reigns/DB

It's already a given. I'm done.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a good looking color on Steph.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Seth Rollins posted a nude of that new female NXT talent with all those tattoos on Twitter and facebook. :woah
> 
> Wonder if they'll go with the 'hacked' defense.
> 
> LOL WAIT ISN'T HE IN A RELATIONSHIP?*


wait what


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Reigns needs to stop laughing about everything


Reminds you of anyone?

:cena4


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha TAG MATCH


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Time for a tag match playas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

attempt at a rating plug :HHH2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sting should tweet his answer.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Uhhh... The fuck is this crowd? Never go there again, WWE.


I'm thinking the same thing :lmao

Something if legit off right now


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Kane and Big Show are in the main event scene 

fuggin lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH and Steph going to slaughter this 2 on the mic


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

fucking lame, kane and big show vs bryan and reigns tag match


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

The Bryan character is such a whiny little bitch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan/Reigns vs show/Kane?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bryan got booed


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

We want Teddy clap clap clap clap clap we want Teddy!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ikarinokami said:


> why is the WWE trying to make DB put over reigns, the crowd is not going to accept it.


because they think if DB tries to put over Reigns it will cause the crowd to turn on DB which is what they want.


Katie Vick mention by DB LMFAO


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Steph is as awful as Reigns.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Kane DIED for two weeks.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Katie Vick shoutout!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Katie Vic!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol aww man


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KATIE VICK REFERENCE!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

KATIE VICK


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Katie Vick reference :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Seth Rollins posted a nude of that new female NXT talent with all those tattoos on Twitter and facebook. :woah
> 
> Wonder if they'll go with the 'hacked' defense.
> 
> LOL WAIT ISN'T HE IN A RELATIONSHIP?*


:lmao Oops.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Bryan


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHOOTS FIRED


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Fat Slow's cleavage looks like Steph's.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Casket Porn reference. 

Welcome to Raw 2015.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Katie Vick reference! :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan with HHH/Katie Vick burial.

:lmao

Bryan just won the segment.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

KATIE VICK REFERENCE ARE YOU SERIOUS!?!??! :lmao


----------



## Jammerlappen (Feb 8, 2015)

what the f*ck is the point of sting showng up tonight and accepting an face off at fastlane?!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Tag team match for the main event playa.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

KATIE VICK MENTION :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Nekro-trips


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Katie Vick :mark:


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Hhh with that Face


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Katie Vick reference!!!!!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

OH SHIT THE AUTHORITY MAKING EVERYONE LOOK LIKE DUMBASSES AGAIN THIS WEEK!!! :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Holy shit Bryan :lmao :lmao*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Katie Vick reference :booklel with H right beside Kane :booklel


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fucking Christ Bryan :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Katie Vick is over.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

KATIE VICK! KATIE VICK! KATIE VICK!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao at everyone calling this match.

Surprised it's happening now, though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep one of these two is going heel during this match.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Katie Vick joke?!??! God damn D-Bry


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck this match. At least it isn't the main event though.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

NOBODY wants to see a tag team match vs Kane and Big Show


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dk who Zahara is but goddamn


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dat Katie Vick continuity nod.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Katie Vick Burn

:nice

Kane/Show vs Bryan/Reigns :deanfpalm

Hide the dead horse


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The IWC champion......The Demon Kane :cole


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

get rid of big show of kane please it's obvious who will win


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh...great
that match we want to see


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan being a GOAT on the mic. I swear to fucking god when the historians look back at the history books they'll look at Daniel Bryan and say his greatest rival is Kane. fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Loving Bryan tonight :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reigns to leave Bryan


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Holla Holla!! Tag Team match!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

He's great and talented but you gotta admit, DBry is a goofy lookin guy. Lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Hold up, hold up. Rollins ain't got no chill.
> :Jordan


Doesn't Seth have a girl?

The fuck is going on here :lmao

That bitch sexy as fuck though, yum yum.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Legend of Katie Vick never dies.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Both guys got booed when they said they are going to beat the other at fast lane. Mixed crowed for sure.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, Katie Vic rep!!!!!! lol. thank you Bryan, thank you kindly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I might throw a party the day Kane and Show retire.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bryan just buried HHH whole career lbh


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

That Katie Vick callback though.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HHH's 8 year old daughter will be googling Katie Vick now. 

That payback for dissing Chyna last week.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> As much as I'm looking forward to seeing Big Show wrestle Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan wrestle Kane... or better yet... TAG TEAM MAIN EVENT - Show/Kane vs. Reigns/Bryan!! :surprise:
> 
> SET THAT DVR!!


Called it.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Alphy B said:


> that one black guy doing no no no


gif pls


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

So, should we expect Bryan vs. Kane on Smackdown? Big Show vs. Reigns?

Get those ratings Vince!


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh man, they're turning Bryan heel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Darkod said:


> Legend of Katie Vick never dies.


Unlike her vagina


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe this match will be over by the time the commercial ends :fingerscrossed


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Hold up, hold up. Rollins ain't got no chill.
> :Jordan


Is that the new NXT chick?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Who is Katie Vick? I'm lost on that reference.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fandanceboy said:


>


:lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Pay close attention to those chorus of "boos" Bryan just got when saying he was a better wrestler...this crowd is split. He did get more "YES" reactions, but they just booed him big time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564955674082545664


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Great tag team match. LOL.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

When Seth posting pics is more interesting than RAW :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

At least it's not the main event.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Guys, what did Daniel say about katie vick? I missed it


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

The Steven Seagal said:


> The Bryan character is such a whiny little bitch.


Yeah, kind of like what you are.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Roman back to his hot tag days already


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

MANIC_ said:


> Who is Katie Vick? I'm lost on that reference.


It's better that way.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That black guy does not like DB lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MEMS said:


> What an ignorant post. Grow the hell up.


*:maury

How fucking butthurt can you get?

No, I have not heard an audible masculine pop for Reigns. It's not immaturity and you're deaf as all hell if you think that majority of those shouts weren't feminine.

They were and are. *


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman trying to do arm work my god that was terrible.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

The authority needs to get some new goons. So sick of Show and Kane.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Chrome said:


> I might throw a party the day Kane and Show retire.


Looking forward to it in 5 years. Those two fuckers aren't going anywhere


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Doesn't Seth have a girl?
> 
> The fuck is going on here :lmao
> 
> That bitch sexy as fuck though, yum yum.


Yeah, he's engaged I'm pretty sure.

Someone hacked his FB, IG and twitter.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The show actually started pretty good as well

Then...

TAG MATCH AGAINST BIG SHOW AND KANE! AND THAT MATCH IS NEXT!

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

This fucking company.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

He just do the Rock's flying clothesline? lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Guys, what did Daniel say about katie vick? I missed it


Something to the effect of "Considering what your husband has done in caskets... it's not so bad"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This match being first and not last is somewhat of a redemption for us


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Did JBL just say "Hornswallow"?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Couldnt wait for round 2000 of Bryan/Kane. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The irony that Kane being right there too. 


Katie Vick. :trips6


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *:maury
> 
> How fucking butthurt can you get?
> 
> ...


For once I can agree with you... :bo


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> Something to the effect of "Considering what your husband has done in caskets... it's not so bad"


Ouch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> He just do the Rock's flying clothesline? lol



He will be doing the People's Elbow soon as well I am sure


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This match has already gone on to long.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

My dream WrestleMania 31 match: Kane vs. Big Show in a Loser Leaves Town match that ends in a double countout.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show blatantly cheated and the ref saw it. 

Nice botch.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Fat Slow looks retarded when someone punches him and he lifts his left arm, like he's letting them punch his arm.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon crowd. Cheer for roman. Make him look strong. :vince5


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> Who is Katie Vick? I'm lost on that reference.


http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/oww/hallofshame/katievick.html


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Nothing instant about that replay.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> The show actually started pretty good as well
> 
> Then...
> 
> ...


Be glad it's not the main event!


They're really jerking this spear doe. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Yeah, he's engaged I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Someone hacked his FB, IG and twitter.


WWE should turn it into a storyline. :evil


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Roman trying to do arm work my god that was terrible.


That was so funny.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SkolVikings94 said:


> For once I can agree with you... :bo


You'd have gotten a like if it weren't for that hideous face there.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> Yeah, kind of like what you are.


Shut your mouth fool, you know i am right.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Pay close attention to those chorus of "boos" Bryan just got when saying he was a better wrestler...this crowd is split. He did get more "YES" reactions, but they just booed him big time.


Yeah, crowd's booing both guys. Weird.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dubbletrousers said:


> The authority needs to get some new goons. So sick of Show and Kane.


Just sick of the whole Authority angle


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

there are trying hard to put over reigns. too hard in my opinion, it's not organic, I can see them doing it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big Show selling :ti

Fat fuck :maury


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Big Show selling dem drop kicks


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

WTF? Tag Team match with the two top babyfaces in the opening match?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

One spear and WWE is milking it, anything to get him over.

'He did a good spear last week, please like him!' :vince3


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ouch the furry boots! Don't kick me Daniel!


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

There's the extent of Bryan's offense.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is reigns blown up outside the ring?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-n...ver-wanna-see-daniel-bryan-vs-kane-again.html

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! 



> i used to love kane and Bryan always, as faces, heels, tag parftners, fighting each other, but yeah, i'm tired of this match up, and Show/Kane need to retire by 2016.
> 
> Orton/Cena is also getting played out ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> My dream WrestleMania 31 match: Kane vs. Big Show in a Loser Leaves Town match that ends in a double countout.


Well, since neither man lost, they can both stay. :vince3


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank god they are getting the obligatory Big Show and Kane matches out of the way first. Hopefully we get a good main event tonight and Sting or Orton to close the show!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Swagger lost on Superstars.

:fuckthis

This company needs to eat a big ol' dick.*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Getting thrown into the ropes is supposed to hurt?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I was playing WWE Immortals today and had a team of Bryan and Reigns and a team of Kane and Big Show popped up as my opponents and I couldn't even at it I had to shut the game off


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Took two of those morons to throw Bryan into the ropes. Hahaha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Who the hell they'd boo both of these guys!?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Is reigns blown up outside the ring?



Its called SELLING. Get with it


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they just bounced him off the ropes ha. don't think i've ever seen that spot... kudos.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

That's the second commercial break in 1 match... how many more can they fit in?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Swagger lost on Superstars.
> 
> :fuckthis
> 
> This company needs to eat a big ol' dick.*


Karma for being mean to Reigns?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph, dont revel in other's pain, you salty bitch!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Batz said:


> Be glad it's not the main event!
> 
> 
> They're really jerking this spear doe. :lol


Given the Seth Rollins pic he tweeted, might want to rephrase.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Darkod said:


> Yeah, crowd's booing both guys. Weird.


Or Reigns fans are going booing Bryan and majority of the crowd whom are Bryan fans are booing Reigns.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

why would Bryan do that? I would see bryan going off the top rope to double missile drop kick them. If they are bigger than you, feet first kidda.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> My dream WrestleMania 31 match: Kane vs. Big Show in a Loser Leaves Town match that ends in a double countout.


Absolutely!! :yes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I was playing WWE Immortals today and had a team of Bryan and Reigns and a team of Kane and Big Show popped up as my opponents and I couldn't even at it I had to shut the game off


You working for WWE creative team? :cudi


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, an irish whip now hurts people, because it's on the outside of the ring. Dat logic.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I kind of want Roman to rise in this unfortunate occasion just so he can coin the Roman Empire term and start using it xD


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> Its called SELLING. Get with it


Nah, he's blown up. Reigns doesn't know how to sell :lmao


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Yeah, he's engaged I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Someone hacked his FB, IG and twitter.


That's wierd because Cena's FB page got hacked a a month or two ago. They posted a picture of an old dude shirtless smoking a cigerate 



Chrome said:


> WWE should turn it into a storyline. :evil


Solomon Crow :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chrome said:


> WWE should turn it into a storyline. :evil



Still would be a better storyline than the bella's one.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nikki Bella said:


> Or Reigns fans are going booing Bryan and majority of the crowd whom are Bryan fans are booing Reigns.


Bryan gets a decent amount of boos when not pandering to the fans to do YES chants.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stad said:


> Nah, he's blown up. Reigns doesn't know how to sell :lmao


its calling selling


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Headliner said:


> So Kane DIED for two weeks.


He only died on Smackdown, not on RAW though.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I noticed now that the wrestlers who are in the WWE title are bad on the mic (Bryan, Reigns and Brock)

IC title and USA title has much better wrestlers in mic (Cena, Rusev, BNB and Ambrose)

What happened to Seth? :laugh:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just callin' it how it is, both Reigns and Bryan got booed.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> why would Bryan do that? I would see bryan going off the top rope to double missile drop kick them. If they are bigger than you, feet first kidda.


At this point with his injury, I wouldn't even want him doing anything off the top rope. All that craziness is too risky.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Guys, what did Daniel say about katie vick? I missed it


they mentioned Kane being stuffed in casket in the match he had with DB and then Bryan says something to HHH like "that's nothing compared to what you've done in caskets"


MANIC_ said:


> Who is Katie Vick? I'm lost on that reference.


from wikipedia


> In October 2002, Kane began feuding with Triple H, leading to a match at No Mercy on October 20 in which both Kane's Intercontinental Championship and Triple H's World Heavyweight Championship were at stake. In the weeks preceding the match, Triple H claimed that, several years earlier, Kane had an unrequited relationship with a woman named Katie Vick.[46] He claimed that after Vick was killed in a car crash, Kane had sex with her. Triple H later threatened to show video footage of Kane committing the act in question; however, the footage that finally aired showed Triple H (dressed as Kane) simulating mock sex with a mannequin in a casket;[46] Kane's tag team partner The Hurricane responded the following week by showing a video of Triple H (rather, someone wearing a Triple H series of masks) getting an enema. The angle was very unpopular with fans,[47] and was de-emphasised before the title match. Triple H defeated Kane at No Mercy, due to Triple H and Flair cheating, unifying the two titles.[48]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look, DANIEL BRYAN chants.

"But's only the YES chants are over, they said."

:ti


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Something to the effect of "Considering what your husband has done in caskets... it's not so bad"


Would've been even better if he'd said 'Considering what your 8 year old daughter would see if she googled Triple H and caskets, it's not so bad'


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns is back from his oxygen mask break I see


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Even though Show is old and stale as fuck, I'm still amazed by his size. He could kill someone with his bare hands.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stad said:


> Nah, he's blown up. Reigns doesn't know how to sell :lmao


Is it funny to be an idiot now?

I don't see the humor.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd: "Daniel Bryan!!"
Random fangirl: "Roman Reigns"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Jesus Christ, Big Show CANNOT sell punches and kicks. Holy fuck. His selling to Roman's punches and Bryan's kicks was terrible


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta love how DB is doing most of the ring work lol 
Reings would get too gassed


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I was watching Roman while Bryan was in a bear hug. His dumbass told Bryan to go around Show. lol.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Reigns is back from his oxygen mask break I see



Don't even, not after Rock's last WWE run...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Marv95 said:


> Just callin' it how it is, both Reigns and Bryan got booed.


to be fair, Bryan got booed when they had him try to put over reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Reigns is back from his oxygen mask break I see


Seriously. You'd think he was a fat fuck NFL Lineman at training camp practice in August going through two-a-days or something in the blistering heat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stop chanting that name. It's not over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So did Triple H use his Shang Tsung sorcerer powers to revive Kane after he DIED in the casket match?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> Don't even, not after Rock's last WWE run...


Truth


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope this is the year that Kane and Show retire from the ring for good.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> Yes, an irish whip now hurts people, because it's on the outside of the ring. Dat logic.


he crashed to the outside though, it was different. if i see anything in wrestling i haven't seen before, i'm all for it. even if it defies logic(and i don't think that spot defied logic)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane looks ridiculous, Show is ridiculous


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes yes, we know. All the fat sweathog bitches in the crowd are going wild for Reigns.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ikarinokami said:


> there are trying hard to put over reigns. too hard in my opinion, it's not organic, I can see them doing it.





TheLooseCanon said:


> One spear and WWE is milking it, anything to get him over.
> 
> 'He did a good spear last week, please like him!' :vince3


Please. 


Listening to Booker T overhype Kane and Daniel Bryan's casket match is vomit inducing. 

That was the worst casket match in WWE history.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Would've been even better if he'd said 'Considering what your 8 year old daughter would see if she googled Triple H and caskets, it's not so bad'


LOL Indeed. Now that you mention it, I wonder how that conversation would actually go.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope Rusev comes out decked in Cena merch during his "tribute".


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

2015 and I'm still watching matches with Kane and Big Show. For fake sake...


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Reigns "hot" tag incoming. :lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

running the ropes hurts in real life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the clapping is over, not him!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> its calling selling


yeah he sold one of his lungs


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Reigns and Bryan having seizures.

How is that a DQ?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Big Show always misses that move.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Bryan looks like he's having a seizure, or an enema!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This Reigns geek needs to go back to NXT, he is ASS CHEEKS in the ring.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

MOTY lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why the fuck was that a dq?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And of course a DQ because.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HOW WAS THAT A DQ.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So did Triple H use his Shang Tsung sorcerer powers to revive Kane after he DIED in the casket match?


New gimmick: Shao Kane.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

How is that a DQ lol?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL?


Was there a DQ? What for?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

DQ? What? LOL.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This RAW has been Awful so far.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha dq?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Since when is something like that a DQ? :favre


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I noticed now that the wrestlers who are in the WWE title are bad on the mic (Bryan, Reigns and Brock)
> 
> IC title and USA title has much better wrestlers in mic (Cena, *Rusev*, BNB and Ambrose)
> 
> What happened to Seth? :laugh:


???


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Dont worry for Bryan people,Roman is here to save the day


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Bryan worked the whole match and have the green Reigns sit it out? Sounds about right.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SP103 said:


> 2015 and I'm still watching matches with Kane and Big Show. For fake sake...



I was watching Nitro from 1995 on the network this weekend. Big Show was on them, that's 20 years ago


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Stad said:


> This Reigns geek needs to go back to NXT, he is ASS CHEEKS in the ring.


He's not good enough to make the card on their next special.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

oh please ... 

this crowd is so dramatic ... 

chairshots aren't like they used to be. and Reigns is unphased anywayz.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

It's not even the old DQ of throwing someone over the Top Rope.



WWE ISN'T EVEN TRYING ANYMORE.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Disqualifieddddd


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dem PG chairshots


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice seeds planted WWE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn they goin all in on these chair shots :maury


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Was that an accident


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sure it was an accident, book.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yup Business is about to pick up


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's meant to get people on roman's side, but it got yes chants.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bryan you scumbag


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Yes chant


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Heel turn :mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Reigns no selling Bryan's weak ass kick.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

B A Star, Roman.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dem boos, I love it!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Hahaha he pushed that midget


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Sign of the night: "Mid 90's Kevin Naaaaaaash"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

now the animosity between Reigns and Bryan is real


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:maury

At the crowd right now.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Guy shouting "He did it on purpose" :lol

Why not just make it Bryan/Reigns vs The Roster


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, how the hell is Roman going to hold his own against Bryan at Fast Lane


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I was HAPPY when Bryan nailed Roman with the Knee.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my god, AGAIN!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

I like the "mid 90s kevin naaaaash" sign in the audience


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Heel Reigns pls :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Roman barely pushed him. :lol

Bryan is a fucking geek & I like him :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ROLLINS :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Reigns no selling Bryan's weak ass kick.


Nah, that's what Reigns considers selling.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This fucking company


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

2 v. 5 :lol Why not?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy Orton is going to come out tonight. :rko


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL at the shitty and predictable ME.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fresh off of ruining his relationship, Seth Rollins!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Another match...............................






































































For the Demon Kane :cole


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

That pop for seth


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

THE NUDE LEAKER


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Jesus another round of Kane and Fat Slow? Jesus


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

O fuck off. I actually thought it was going to be Orton. Silly me


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF Were going to see Kane and Big Show wrestle again fpalm FML


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm. This match


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat pop for Rollins!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol Reigns was about to botch and fall over the top rope

ReignsSupermanPunchesLol
ReignsSpearsLol

C'Mon Trips we all knew it was Seth :drose


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

they ran out of booking ideas.....


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Zarra said:


>


:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, more Big Show, Kane and Reigns later. fpalm


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL, the crowd POPPed huge when DB hit Reigns LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Since when is something like that a DQ? :favre


Since


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Daniel Bryan serious needs to get rid of those boots.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins with that pop.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This is the suckiest suck that ever sucked.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh my god Kane and show TWICE in one night hahahaha


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

More Big Show & Kane

:trips7


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So, show just took a dozen chair shots, and now he's walking around like there's a buffet backstage?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Douchebag alert: the guy holding the "Roman Empire" sign.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins was in the back checking out them pics that hacked his account.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, Triple H really did a number on them. The hatred will continue to grow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Of fuck off with these tag matches. Show and Kane just retire.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rollins ryback !!1


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

An NXT commercial  Vince not around tonight?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow this NXT promo is amazing!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This match needs an RKO marathon finish.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Are they doing this exact match again?? Ohhh someone's going to interrupt, and hopefully sooner than later..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

NxT Rival Wednesday


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rollins THE GOAT, the man who should be main eventing WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting pops now. :lmao

Today's GOAT

:rollins

And WWE'S booking today; heels getting cheered, faces getting booed.

WWE booking at all all time low.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Bryan and Reigns are going to be forced to wrestle 3 hours of matches tonight. Bryan is going to be tired at 11:00. Roman Reigns will be dead from exhaustion at 9:24.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Some creative booking for that main event. 

Nitro would be kicking Raws ass right now with this shit.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah not watching that Main Event


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

JohnCooley said:


> Reigns no selling Bryan's weak ass kick.


Fans no selling Roman's push.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Even as a Kane fan I was praying they faced another team or two teams


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Great we get to see Reigns get gassed twice


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Randy should be back Tonight


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

If they wanted them to cheer Reigns they should have let him smash Big Show in teh face with that chair


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

On the App: Bella Twins insulting Renee Young. The heat.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> O fuck off. I actually thought it was going to be Orton. Silly me


The Authority dumped on Orton. 

He would be foolish to return back in their squad. 

I do think he's going to return, sick revenge on Seth and declare that he never got his world title rematch.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't mind more Bryan but not at the expense of having Kane/Show/Reigns/and J&J in the ring at the same time.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> Fans no selling Roman's push.



Delusion


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Fans no selling Roman's push.


:lel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rollins with them POPS :lol

Orton to return tonight i bet.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Some creative booking for that main event.
> 
> Nitro would be kicking Raws ass right now with this shit.


Nitro 2000 would probably be kicking their ass right now.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

To hell with "The Reality Era", this is more like "The Trolling Era", where we're forced to see two Big Show/Kane matches a night, job the most popular star out of the Royal Rumble like a geek and the WWE Network is plugged every 5 minutes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :rollins was in the back checking out them pics that hacked his account.


:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Bryan and Reigns are going to be forced to wrestle 3 hours of matches tonight. Bryan is going to be tired at 11:00. Roman Reigns will be dead from exhaustion at 9:24.


to be fair its more like DB will wrestle 2 hours 55 minutes of matches and Reings will just wrestle 5 because that is all his lungs can take


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

They really just want nobody to get over. WTF was that tag match? Just a disaster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NXT - Look at our hungry young stars


WWE - See if you can survive two matches with Kane & The Big Show.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Bryan heel turn incoming...:vince3


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This forum oversells everything. That was a mild pop for Seth Rollins, and that's being overly generous


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

ikarinokami said:


> LOL, the crowd POPPed huge when DB hit Reigns LOL


No it didn't.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol NXT promo right after a 2nd match involving Big Show and Kane was announced.

HHH burying Raw for NXT expertly there :hunter


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Meanwhile on the app, Paige smack talks the Bellas


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

A shame Vince can't future-endeavor the fans for not making Roman look strong.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> So, show just took a dozen chair shots, and now he's walking around like there's a buffet backstage?



^ This. Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Great we get to see Kane & Big Show get gassed twice


Fixed


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

This whole story line is stupid. Just make RR vs Rollins, and Bryan VS Lesner, and stop ridiculous foolishness.

the crowd is never going to turn on bryan, unless you make him suck up to RR, and all that does is cause the crowd to hate both of them.

RR would get pops if you just took him out the Damn ME at wrestlemania.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad that they're advertising NXT now.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Darkod said:


> No it didn't.


Well they sure as hell booed when Reigns shoved Bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins social media accounts getting hacked.

Everyone wants to be the GOAT.

:rollins


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

But how does Rollins getting cheered make Reigns look strong??? :vince4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth "I'm not pg" Rollins. :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So I wonder if the crowd knows about Rollins little issue...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I smell the Viper returning tonight. Baby oil is pretty distinct.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Reigns might not make it to the last match, he will probably still be blown up :lmao


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

So 5 people are having 2 matches tonight?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

why is everyone wrestling twice today


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> The Authority dumped on Orton.
> 
> He would be foolish to return back in their squad.
> 
> I do think he's going to return, sick revenge on Seth and declare that he never got his world title rematch.


Whatever the case, he needs to come back asap. I can't take kane & big show anymore. My eyes physically cannot take it


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564960128349532162


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing this ends in another DQ? I'd be surprised if Ryback just took the pinfall.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Seth gets two matches tonight? Well hell yeah.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Love it, Hunter trolling this very forum, more Kane/Big Show wrestling to look forward to. :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback to job lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, KaineSpawnX! 
[CMPunkWavingToColtCabanaOnStage.jpg]


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Guess it's feeding time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Glad that they're advertising NXT now.


Best part of WWE. And of course, Vince has nothing to do with it. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Ryback can fuck off


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

finalnight said:


> So I wonder if the crowd knows about Rollins little issue...


Nude "girls on the side" pics on twitter = face turn.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

"I'm not out of touch. Now, mention Eminem!" :vince


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Solf said:


> A shame Vince can't future-endeavor the fans for not making Roman look strong.


He needs his Attitude Era audience back.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WWE tryin to leach off grammy buzz lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Since when is Eminem a "friend" of WWE's?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Darkod said:


> No it didn't.


I guess you miss the huge yes chant when he hit him.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh shut up Cole. Eminem didn't deserve either of those Grammys.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> NXT - Look at our hungry young stars
> 
> 
> WWE - See if you can survive two matches with Kane & The Big Show.


:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So all the guys in the 5-2 Handicap main event are going to wrestle twice tonight? Is half the roster stuck in an Airport?

#deargodplease2hours


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> to be fair its more like DB will wrestle 2 hours 55 minutes of matches and Reings will just wrestle 5 because that is all his lungs can take


this!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Rollins got cheered because of the pic he posted of Zahra.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Like Eminem gives a fuck about 'rasslin..!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I smell the Viper returning tonight. Baby oil is pretty distinct.


Randy isn't coming back he's joined the cult of Scientology now


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Watching only for the following: Rollins, Ambrose, BNB and Wyat


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL, you don't have to be hip. Stahp.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Lok said:


> Guess it's feeding time.


aka sleeping time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Annie Lennox :cole "who?"

gtfo Cole


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This booking is making no sense... but, I'll take it just for the half minute NXT promo. Maybe people will see it and check it out and get hooked on an actual wrestling program where the head of it all doesn't have his head straight up his senile old ass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Since when is Eminem a "friend" of WWE's?


Only in Vince's senile, out of touch, fucked up mind.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully THE GOAT buries this talentless roid head.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't stop looking at the blacks in the front row. It's my highlight of every Raw.

I'll mark if they dance to Usos theme.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Katie Vick is trending in the UK.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Hi, KaineSpawnX!
> [CMPunkWavingToColtCabanaOnStage.jpg]


Yo, Scrotedust!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone remember when they had Ryback come out and to that life story promo about his past? Good to see they made good use of that.

:ti


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Darkod said:


> Like Eminem gives a fuck about 'rasslin..!


Actually, Em is a big fan of wrestling.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes you are Seth :rollins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Since when is Eminem a "friend" of WWE's?


:lol


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Eminem hates wrestling that's one of the things he made fun of ICP for.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope Rollins does all the ring work for the heel team tonight. I can't take more Big Show/Kane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Rollins got cheered because of the pic he posted of Zahra.


She's fucking hot. Who the hell is she?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

not a fan of talent working twice in 1 night.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Another DQ?


At least this time it WAS a DQ. lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw is DQ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF was the point of this "match?"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The only person who can save the main event is Randy Orton. Please come back :mj2*


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

As much as I like Seth Rollins, this J & J Security shit has gone on long enough. It's the same old shit every time he has a match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Vintage current product.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

So can we just talk about Em or...?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

How many dq's tonight ladies and gentlemen?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO Every match ends in DQ. THisis some Attitude Era shit right here


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Even Cole is sick of screwjob finishes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DQ finishes runnin' wild brothers!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rollins hurt his back? lol


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Ryback did a great job selling that Curb Stomp.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

John Cena sucks.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*another* DQ?!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So what was the point of this match?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big guy champed that curb stomp


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And there goes Ryback push. Back to mid-card hell:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Since when is Eminem a "friend" of WWE's?


I think they thought it was MNM

with Mercury, Morrison (Nitro), and Melinda.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> So all the guys in the 5-2 Handicap main event are going to wrestle twice tonight? Is half the roster stuck in an Airport?
> #deargodplease2hours


bad weather out! 




Darkod said:


> Like Eminem gives a fuck about 'rasslin..!


WWe tries to hard to be down, Eminem fell off anywayz. 



DQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I actually don't mind Reigns now that him and Bryan are a tag team that is trying to over come the odds.

I could really get behind Romain Rain if they just booked him better. Good story telling today by the bookers with Bryan accidentally hitting Reigns and Reigns thinking Bryan did it on purpose. It's traditional face versus face booking and thankfully they're doing that perfectly, so far.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:chan too much Authority. Seriously. 2 DQs in a row. Vince's out-of-touch paws are all over this


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Commentary is super terrible.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Architect, you say :costanza


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I can't stop looking at the blacks in the front row. It's my highlight of every Raw.
> 
> I'll mark if they dance to Usos theme.


Or New Day.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Why is Booker T still commentating? This guy is awful. Can we remove him, WWE?! I'd rather listen to King again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, it's bad when Cole in Kayfabe says what we all think, is any match ever going to have a clean finish again? :lol

"It's like a rerun"
:booklel

You heard it here folks..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker T - "It's like a rerun!"

No fucking shit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> Ryback did a great job selling that Curb Stomp.


Agreed, I was just thinking that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> LMAO Every match ends in DQ. THisis some Attitude Era shit right here


Minus the entertainment, of course.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> She's fucking hot. Who the hell is she?


NXT Diva


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Setting up a Sting appearance tonight I'd gues....


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Seth goes from hanging with Lesnar to needing help against Ryback...


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Seth will get to shine in the Main Event though. The Ryback/Rollins match was pointless and a real waste of time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Vince is probably getting Eminem mixed up with Joe C.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

the vigilante, stink


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice sell by Ryback, but what was the point of that match anyway ? It's like, squashing someone, but by CHEATING. What the hell ?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Ryback took the curb stomp like a boss! Face went splat.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tommy-V said:


> NXT Diva


And apparent new locker room "attendant" now that the Bellas etc are taken.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

witchblade000 said:


> Or New Day.


I hope they boo the new day.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone remember when they had Ryback come out and to that life story promo about his past? Good to see they made good use of that.
> 
> :ti


Oh yeaahhhh!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL Rusev :lol


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Sting stares at Trips for about 5-10 seconds, then points. That'll be that segment.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Rusev and Lana! :mark:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

What the hell?

Flintstones and WWE? fpalm


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Sooooo Trips wants an answer from Sting for answer @ Fast Lane for an answer @ Wrestlemania ? Vince Logic


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

:maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth was probably behind The Fappening!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL Stone Age Smackdown.. I'm sure that will just fly off the shelves


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Those broke-ass horrible fake Fred and Barney voices.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

The Flinstones?

God.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow. That Flintstones movie actually looks good.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Sooooo Trips wants an answer from Sting for answer @ Fast Lane for an answer @ Wrestlemania ? Vince Logic


:vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

iKingAces said:


> Why is Booker T still commentating? This guy is awful. Can we remove him, WWE?! I'd rather listen to King again.


pretty sad they release Josh Matthews and we are stuck with hacks like JBL, Booker and King


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DQamania Runnin' Wild


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Nothing is going to top the Katie Vick reference so we might as well just close the show now.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

iKingAces said:


> Why is Booker T still commentating? This guy is awful. Can we remove him, WWE?! I'd rather listen to King again.


No you don't.


But I agree that we need someone else there.

Maybe Regal or something?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> As much as I like Seth Rollins, this J & J Security shit has gone on long enough. It's the same old shit every time he has a match.


I called this many months ago :draper2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> NXT Diva


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Isn't Every Monday Cena Appreciation Day?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Solomon Crow hacked Seth's account. feud incoming


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Honey Bucket said:


> Vince is probably getting Eminem mixed up with Joe C.


Or the guy that played Cena's theme song at Mania 29. Forgot his name now


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

February will be all DQ month...the network is free for new subscribers. Therefore, no clean wins!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, Flintstones hasn't been relevant since the 90's.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

for the love of humanity....the fucking Flintstones and WWE? The Flintstones? Yeah, that'll put butts in the seats. Jesus tapdancing Christ, this is beyond stupid.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Flintstones? Jesus...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Flintstones and WWE?


My first thought out loud was, "The fuck is this shit?" :lol


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

At this point, they should just fill the pointless matches with mud fights or something :shrug


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tonight's main event:

Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns:

















vs

Seth Rollins, Big Show and Kane:
























with J&J security:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

farmersonly.com :lol


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

How out of touch can WWE be


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cool Vegas gambler? Can't we have twoface ambrose 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flinstones. :lmao This company is lost.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Holy shit, Flintstones hasn't been relevant since the 90's.


Just like the WWE


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I have it on good authority that Randy Orton is actually trapped in Christian Grey's play room.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I liked the Flinstones back in the day but COME ON! Joining up with WWE, just fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn they're brining this ginger fuck back.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

They are keeping Sting v Taker for Wrestlemania 32 to sell out tHE AT&T stadium but its ashame Stings first match in WWE is wasted on this garbage fued


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Sheamus!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

SHAME!:mark:


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

limes incoming


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Big show stands against bullying.... two months ago claims "YEAH IM A BULLY"


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"I won't stand for bullying."

Motherfucker bullies someone every goddamn Monday and PPV.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FELLAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Really? Look, I understand wrestling is fake but you probably shouldn't have Big Show cutting an anti-bullying ad.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Big Show doing a anti bullying campaign. The irony.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Gheymus is back!!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sheamus is back


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh great, it's this talentless cunt once again.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Big Show in an anti-bullying ad?

For Christ's sake, at least put a face in there.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sheamus !!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And Sheamus is back!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF was Sheamus in Braveheart?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stay away you Celtic fuck


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

With the same shite ass gimmick aye


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

PAIGE <3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SP103 said:


> The Flintstones? Jesus...


To paraphrase some favorite wrestlers..

"That just reeks of awful!!"

Big Show be a star commercial on this episode?
:heston


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So apparently Sheamus is a big deal :draper2


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Sheamus is returning i'm sure that will save the show....................


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

When did he leave?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Who cares about Sheamus?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Paige looks absolutely gorgeous tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no. Not Sheamus. Damnit. Shit's about to get even worse.

Paige looks incredible.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JESUS, I thought they retired that Brie Mode theme. My heart.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Who cares are sheamus honestly


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Shameus returns promo


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sheamus is coming back....yay?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lolsheamushype


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Brie M-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-de!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BREEEEE BEEELLLAAAA. Hate that theme.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Brie kept her theme!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

SHEAMUS RETURNS................eerm why?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Flintstones movie looks terrible... Brie's theme is even worse.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

If Brie don't change that struggle ass entrance theme.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Time for another DQ finish?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol they show Paige licking her lips after they show sheamus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did anyone ever figure out the lyrics to Bries song LOL

And what is with CFO and their loop heavy songs


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Excited to see WWE and Flinstones together! My childhood right there!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oww fucking Brie's theme killed my ears!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I fucking hate Brie Bella's theme.

Love Paige's though.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh Paige


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Nikki so fine damn


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jobber entrance for poor Paige


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki Bella such a sexy bitch


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Paige looks awesome tonight.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Paige is about to learn that this is the Bella's house. Not hers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank God Bryan doesnt have to wrestle him at Mania again!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

aige :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Will this match actually build to anything or just be a filler throwaway?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Cannot wait to see Sheamus again but please return as a big heel


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck is my babe doing with that horses's ass hair style? Gawd Damnit Nikki.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Black History Month


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Paige..jobber entrance?
IWC about to be keyboard warriors.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Ugh. Bellas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok the Brie Mode theme is as terrible as I remember


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Flintstones and WWE? fpalm


Well, Vince is a dinosaur I guess.

:vince5 YABBA DABBA DAMMIT LET'S HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"Another DQ" trending worldwide :ti


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounding like some Calvin Harris knock off.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone peep that roman reigns derp face sign?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

It's bad enough Paige is as hot as she is.

But does she have to lick her lips like that too?

Sweet Jesus


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Does paige have ink on her arms?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Once you realize Nikki looks like Great Khali you will never unsee it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE should've done a movie with the Jetsons instead.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Man the Bellas theme is atrocious fpalm


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Titty bella!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Paige is about to learn that this is the Bella's house. Not hers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> Paige looks absolutely gorgeous tonight.


Doesn't she always? Lol.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Still don't get it. I'd take both Bellas a million times over Paige any day. I think I'm the only guy who finds Paige disgusting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie Mode> Beast Mode


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Not sure if it's been posted yet, but, I love that Roman sign in the fourth row that just says "DERP." 

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Will this RAW actually build to anything or just be a filler throwaway?


fixed


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> did anyone ever figure out the lyrics to Bries song LOL
> 
> And what is with CFO and their loop heavy songs


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it me or is Brie Bella super awkward?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki's ass getting fatter DAYUM


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Shamans said:


> Does paige have ink on her arms?


Yeah it looks like it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

thingstoponder said:


> Once you realize Nikki looks like Great Khali you will never unsee it.


:lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i gotta admit, i like brie's theme, but that's the epitomy of a babyface diva theme. thought she's a heel now?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did Nikki get more plastic? :lol


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> did anyone ever figure out the lyrics to Bries song LOL
> 
> And what is with CFO and their loop heavy songs


Brieee Mooddeee! Cluck cluck cluck cluck cluck cluck da na dee. There might be an extra cluck, other than that I'm sure that's pretty much it.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> They are keeping Sting v Taker for Wrestlemania 32 to sell out tHE AT&T stadium but its ashame Stings first match in WWE is wasted on this garbage fued


I think so.

Bray beats Taker and then Taker beats Sting to end both their careers.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Is Hornswoggle The Great Gazoo?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

When did Paige get those stupid ass tattoos?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

PAIGE GOT A TATTOO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Anyone peep that roman reigns derp face sign?


I :loled


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Korne, Big Slow...More fun than watching paint dry? Like watching rocks erode? Tune in and cure your insomnia!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Does Paige have a tat?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't identify the Bella twins by name. I identify them as Big-Tits Bella and Little-Tits Bella.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What is that on Paige's arms?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB is a lucky guy if Brie puts him in that hold every night


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i fail to see how paige is attractive.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Doesn't she always? Lol.


Yes but today she looks rested, fresh and just beautiful.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Shamans said:


> Does paige have ink on her arms?


thought the same, it's temporary ... a scottish wrestler died today.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Paige got a tattoo?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Good god those camera views


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Brie Mode> Beast Mode


You're getting fined for that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Those sharpies or did she actually tatoo THAT on her arms... very distracting.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This brie mode thing is CRINGEWORTHY. And yes, the capital letters are here for a reason.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Why is it the chicks talk so damned much during their matches? The amount of chatter going on, you'd swear you were watching a John Cena match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:trips7 Fuck, it's the Bella Twins


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does Brie wrestle like a face still?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paige is paying to tribute to the english wrestling legend who died with teh ink on her arm.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Nikki's ass though...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'MON BRIE! I'd like to "c'mon Brie" too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Nikki trying hard to pose as Kim KardwhateverthefuckhernameisIdon'tcare?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry Nikki, no matter how much you inflate them, he will still kick out at 2 on your wedding day.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You can look but you can't touch...Unless you have 100 bucks....Tell my pimp my wrestling sucks...

Kind of rhymes.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

When did Sheamus turn Scottish


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige beat a Bella clean.

:mark:

The way it should be.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok. I was distracted by that weird stain that the camera was trying to avoid on Paige...


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Can't wait 'till Nikki gets that belt off. Can't stand seeing her every week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> Once you realize Nikki looks like Great Khali you will never unsee it.


Damn YOU


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Nikkis booty gives me life


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Paige get a tattoo? What does it say?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

"IF I CANT AFFORD TO HAVE BRYAN JOB ON MY SHOW, THAN HIS WIFE IS GONNA JOB, DAMNIT!"

:vince3


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> When did Paige get those stupid ass tattoos?


Are they tattoos?!?!? How awful. The Roman Reigns of tattoos.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The double slap! It's like the double clothesline/cross body, except...really awkward


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

If Nikki wore some AJ1s her attire would be>


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> C'MON BRIE! I'd like to "c'mon Brie" too.


:yes


No Paige, it's Run's House. We have been over this aige


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

She used a sharpie people.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> I think I'm the only guy who finds Paige disgusting.


nope I'm w u on that!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rusev-Cena next :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Does Paige have a tat?


Maybe? TBH it looked more like Sharpie marker than a real tattoo :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige wins!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I don't identify the Bella twins by name. I identify them as Big-Tits Bella and Little-Tits Bella.


Same with the Uso's, Left face paint and Right face paint, and even that I hardly care enough to keep track of. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> C'MON BRIE! I'd like to "c'mon Brie" too.












Daniel Bryan is living the dream


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Why is it the chicks talk so damned much during their matches? The amount of chatter going on, you'd swear you were watching a John Cena match.


*I think it's to fill in the fact they don't make as many natural grunts and growls as the men do because they're doing much less physical work for shorter amounts of time?

Maybe.

I have no idea.*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Hopefully Cena doesn't end up stealing Rusev's girl here.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

THE GOAT :heyman3: TONIGHT!!!!


At least that will keep me watching RAW for a little bit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Paige has defiled her perfect pearl forearms w those tats. what the shit


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:homer
:trips5

Good Gawd my dick is broken in half.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Natecore said:


> Are they tattoos?!?!? How awful. The Roman Reigns of tattoos.


If the wrestler just died today or yesterday, can't be a real tat given there is no signs of irritation and such.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Does it drive anyone else nuts how JBL constantly says "Never been submitted", in reference to Rusev? The correct phrasing is "Never been made to submit." Christ... and this guy is one of the lead announcers for WWE... although, that probably explains why he sucks so much.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

GOD said:


> i fail to see how paige is attractive.


Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> I think I'm the only guy who finds Paige disgusting.


Pretty narcissistic tbh.

Plenty of homosexuals out there.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> :homer
> :trips5
> 
> Good Gawd my dick is broken in half.


That's it, he's dead


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

it's Lana time!


----------



## JSmark (Feb 25, 2014)

I think i've finally had enough, RAW is ridiculously boring, main thing interesting me is if Reigns gets booed or not, the storylines and pacing is mental torture.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock is here :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> Paige has defiled her perfect pearl forearms w those tats. what the shit


I think it's marker, not a real tattoo.


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

I think it was a homage to Drew McDonald and looked like a hell of a lot of magic marker to me.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the fuck. the chicken strips are just the over roasted chicken cut up.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> :homer
> :trips5
> 
> Good Gawd my dick is broken in half.


She needs to do porn asap. Fuck WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Does Paige have a tat?





chargebeam said:


> What is that on Paige's arms?





I AM Glacier said:


> Paige got a tattoo?












Not a tat. Pretty sure it's just sharpie'd in.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Road to Wrestlemania has been really exciting thus far...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NSFW NAKED SETH

https://twitter.com/leighlaschultz/status/564964604418068481


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

App: Kanye Kingston.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

what's the main event?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

GOD said:


> i fail to see how paige is attractive.


She's stunning.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF Seth Rollins nude leaks are out now too


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> Once you realize Nikki looks like Great Khali you will never unsee it.


Great, now I'll get a boner everytime I see Khali.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> She needs to do porn asap. Fuck WWE.


She can make more doing maxim and playboy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lana


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Pretty narcissistic tbh.
> 
> Plenty of homosexuals out there.


Pretty self-righteous tbh

Plenty of homosexual men do not find women disgusting


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Not a tat. Pretty sure it's a just sharpie'd or something.


I wonder how many people think "Drew McDonald" is just Drew McIntyre's name in TNA or wherever?


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

lol at the US title being on the line


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rated R™;45088849 said:


> Hopefully Cena doesn't end up stealing Rusev's girl here.


Prepare for an awesome PG and gender equality promoting segment in which John Cena will explain Lana how much better 'murican dick is, and how full of freedom his balls are.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Brock is here :mark:


Distinctly heard Cole say it's only Paul.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Not a tattoo guys!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A few weeks ago they had a mock Cena Appreciation now Rusev & Lana are doing some sort of Cena celebratory thing now

fpalm this writing


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> She needs to do porn asap. Fuck WWE.


:clap

She does indeed my good man, she does indeed.

This is unfair to my little man


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny

dem legs :zayn3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now they're fucking with the mics on purpose?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> NSFW NAKED SETH
> 
> https://twitter.com/leighlaschultz/status/564964604418068481



WTF!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A lot of mic issues tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Still don't get it. I'd take both Bellas a million times over Paige any day. I think I'm the only guy who finds Paige disgusting.


Its personal preference

IMO one of the hottest divas ever was Katlyn.

But a lot of people thought she was too big


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lana is amazing on the mic.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella should be champion for at least a year.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Distinctly heard Cole say it's only Paul.


Brock is scheduled to be here tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> NSFW NAKED SETH
> 
> https://twitter.com/leighlaschultz/status/564964604418068481


:lmao Never send pics of your junk. To your girl. Your mistress. Your wife. Never.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

How the Cena-Rusev feud will end:

DQ/Countout/Fuckery at Fast Lane (so Rusev keeps the title).
Cena to say "it's personal now and not about the title" anymore
Non-title match at Wrestlemania
Cena wins lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Flashyelbow said:


> WTF!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


THIS...IS...MADNESS!!!!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> NSFW NAKED SETH
> 
> https://twitter.com/leighlaschultz/status/564964604418068481


NICE 

but i hope Cena doesn't beat Rusev.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I wonder how many people think "Drew McDonald" is just Drew McIntyre's name in TNA or wherever?


Me... At first sight lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

These nude leaks tonight have legit been the most interesting thing to happen tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really another "Cena Appreciation" :CENA


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Are they serious with this shit?
Cena better be dying or retiring


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Isn't Every Monday Cena Appreciation Day?


:lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Aaand there's Rollins' phoenix.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana looks really at home holding that big,black ...mic.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> NSFW NAKED SETH
> 
> https://twitter.com/leighlaschultz/status/564964604418068481


he's really gonna "screw" Roman and Bryan 

heh

that was a good one

whew


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> NSFW NAKED SETH
> 
> https://twitter.com/leighlaschultz/status/564964604418068481


Goodbye/


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Alas poor Rusev.. we barely knew you.. 

Rip oh amazing seller taken too soon by the eater of pushes, the devourer of the future..

:gameover


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> Brock is scheduled to be here tonight.


Okay, cool. 


BTW, What is Seth thinking?


Or if someone did hack his account, does he know about this? I smell lawsuits. :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its personal preference
> 
> IMO one of the hottest divas ever was Katlyn.
> 
> But a lot of people thought she was too big


Well...I happen to think Kaitlyn is the hottest diva ever, and if I dated her, I'd be feeding her ice cream every night.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:CENA


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao Rollins


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Cena/Rusev is being handled so fucking lazily. :/*


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Batista footage 

Drax The Destroyer debut confirmed


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That video package, are they turning Rusev and Lana face?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins, leak some Lana pics STAT!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> How the Cena-Rusev feud will end:
> 
> DQ/Countout/Fuckery at Fast Lane (so Rusev keeps the title).
> Cena to say "it's personal now and not about the title" anymore
> ...


I hope not. I'm holding out on hope that there's a dq or something at Fastlane and by some miracle Russev wins at WM. A girl can dream can't she?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So Seth Rollins....Is Kinda nude on twitter fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Cena getting his ass whooped.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Rollins is so fucked!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> NSFW NAKED SETH
> 
> https://twitter.com/leighlaschultz/status/564964604418068481


4/10

Not veiny enough, Bret Hart disapproves.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually thought Paige did a decent job during the Super Bowl halftime show.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lana will turn on Rusev at Fast Lane for John Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> These nude leaks tonight have legit been the most interesting thing to happen tonight.


SEth will probably get jobbed out for this

He better not get released


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Just saw Rollins naked...


What a show.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Lana looks really at home holding that big,black ...mic.


You're a goddamn king Shiv.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Will people never learn to stop sending dick pics?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Rusev is so underrated on the mic.

Very good mic talker, great charisma too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

At Fast Lane it will be:

Rusev Putria

Rusev JOBka

:lana2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I so donot care about this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the blacks doing the Hogan ear in the front row.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

the "what" chants are just annoying at this point


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

'Don't "WHAT" me'..... hahahahaha


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fappening: WWE Edition


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:austin


What did that sonofabitch in the ring say?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins definitely cheating on his girl :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rusev getting a mixed reaction if you ask some Reigns fans.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> SEth will probably get jobbed out for this
> 
> He better not get released


I doubt he's getting released but he's definitely losing the briefcase


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

crap time incoming


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

LOL these boos


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What chants? Is it the late 90's again? Did I dream the last 15 years?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Everyone seeming to be stammering on the mic tonight.

Rusev still sounding awesome, though. He speaks with such conviction. Nice.*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Rusev is so underrated on the mic.
> 
> Very good mic talker, great charisma too.


Indeed. And he's a great seller too. P.S. How did Cena hurt his eye?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

In response to Seth's nude as Gene Okerlund would say "What a package".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena :mark:


And LOL for Rollins


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

looks like Rollins is gonna need to get in touch with Brett Favre


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena has a fucking busted eye.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rusev's mic skills > 90% of the roster.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its personal preference
> 
> IMO one of the hottest divas ever was Katlyn.
> 
> But a lot of people thought she was too big


I loved Kaitlyn until someone said they met her in person and she had yellow teeth. I don't know about you but that was a deal breaker for me.

She's nice and thick kind of like Natalya but with more sexyness.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Cena.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

His eye got worse lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Here comes poopy fruity dippy pebbles.. Cripes..


Yes John everyone is asking that very question, but not for the reason you're spouting..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena's eye :jaydamn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chrome said:


> These nude leaks tonight have legit been the most interesting thing to happen tonight.


What is the roll call so far?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HERO! FIGHTING SPIRITU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena got his ass beat :ti


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Flashyelbow said:


> Rollins is so fucked!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yep. Vince and his PG company can't have that.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> What chants? Is it the late 90's again? Did I dream the last 15 years?


Too bad the What chants didn't start until 2001.

Nice try though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So who seen Cena and whooped his ass?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Rollins relationship woes > Raw


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Until that video package I forgot how disgusting Cena's tricep injury was.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

NyQuil said:


> Will people never learn to stop sending dick pics?


if u a celebrity, u shouldn't be doing it unless u want them to leak. 

But I guess i sort of understand the average person taking/sending them. Sometimes i take pictures of myself and go through them at night. 

Is that vein?

anyone can hack my phone.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The fuck is wrong with Cena's eye?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Cena has a fucking busted eye.


I wonder who kicked his ass :lmao

But seriously I think it was an accident during sexual intercourse with John and Nikki. She may have kneed him hard in the eye.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Pretty narcissistic tbh.
> 
> Plenty of homosexuals out there.


Plenty of homos would rather hang with Regina George (Nikki, pretty one) than the Hot Topic chick (Paige).


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf Cena's eye got worse from last week.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I just clicked the twitter link without knowing what I was click...

Not doing that again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


>


The New Kings of Wrestling.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll never look at Tyler Black's Cyberfights the same way again.
...actually, this changes nothing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's promos are fucking terrible.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena breaks into Tubthumping by Chumbawumba. WrestleMania theme song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck You Cena, you are not an underdog fpalm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Edge helped Lita cheat on Matt Hardy.

Edge went on to become WWE Champion.

Edge "passed the torch" to Seth Rollins.

Seth Rollins may have done some cheating himself with an NXT Diva.

Seth wins the Championship soon?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh merrr gurrrggg another inspirational recycled Cena promo

tell us more how youre an underdog 15 time champion


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Seth Rollins nudes

:woah*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:CENA :CENA :CENA


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nikki and John must of had a wild weekend


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena's promos are fucking terrible.


He's on repeat since 2006.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> The fuck is wrong with Cena's eye?


this is the weirdest night in wrestling in a while.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The eater of pushes is hungry for his blood sacrifice..
:cena


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Why is Cena doing his terrible fake accent again? It just goes in and out for no reason anyway. Fucking terrible.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Corny as fuck


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

cena please STOP HOLY FUCK


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Cena's eye looks like shit :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince5 will push :rollins now!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yo Trips,

The kids are going to google Seth Rollins on the internet. I think he shouldn't be on tv anymore. :draper2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao This fucking douchebag is SOOOOOOOO bad.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Poop Jooooooooooooooke!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Damn Rusev. You getting some good heel heat with your shtick. Good for you bro.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can picture Cena tying Lana up in a pretzel and going hard as a MF on her. 


:cena5


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

finalnight said:


> I doubt he's getting released but he's definitely losing the briefcase


I smell Brock Lesnar kicking the living sh*t out of Rollins when he attempts to cash in at WM and losing. Nice job, Seth. 

Just fucked up a huge chance by pulling this shit.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

What happened to his eye?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More bad Cena comedy:sad:

I love how WWE is telling it's audience how old Cena is. INCOMPETENT BOOKING.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> Batista footage
> 
> Drax The Destroyer debut confirmed


Wouldn't that be something? :lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I hated Cena's start of the promo but saved it by the end

Also....that X-Pac reference!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What is the roll call so far?


Rollins apparently tweeted a nude pic of NXT trainee Zahara Schreiber and then out of the blue Seth dick pics show up.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

If Cena utters the words, "Yo Adrian" during his feud with Rusev, I'll skip work for a day and watch the entire Rocky series.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

His eye got WAY worse from how bad it was last week.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Rollins has leaked pics????? In that case he's done, failed cash in incoming. I'm not fucking clicking on the link. 

Positive is Dean Ambrose gets pushed as the future :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Should've never clicked on that Rollins link. :mj2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena now old???? fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RUSEV GOT JOKES.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

So besides that super hot new NXT Diva and Rollins, who else had leaked naked pictures?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rusev is winning me over, big time


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there an NXT match tonight?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So who seen Cena and whooped his ass?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rusev's pretty good on the mic. :wow


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

no..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rollins in trouble with his real girlfriend this don't look good for the kid, hope the new divas is not fired over those photos


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Rollins apparently tweeted a nude pic of NXT trainee Zahara Schreiber and then out of the blue Seth dick pics show up.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Cena


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Monday Night Nudes, that has to be a porno name, has to.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lmao Rusev!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Poop Jooooooooooooooke!


:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ratedr4life said:


> Rollins relationship woes > Raw


He broke up with his girlfriend, correct? Kinda feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cena's new theme :cena2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena no selling as usual


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

i hope he got hacked and he's forgiven.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Love that Rusev is getting mic time.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Wait where are these Diva nude pics?

You know, for science.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Snake Plissken said:


> Rollins has leaked pics????? In that case he's done, failed cash in incoming. I'm not fucking clicking on the link.
> 
> Positive is Dean Ambrose gets pushed as the future :mark:


Yeah, trust me, he does. I clicked without realizing what it was.

It is exactly what you think.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cena can whip Rusev's ass, I got dibs on Lana's :done.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So who seen Cena and whooped his ass?


Maybe he caught himself on Seth's dong back in the lockerroom.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Snake Plissken said:


> Rollins has leaked pics????? In that case he's done, failed cash in incoming. I'm not fucking clicking on the link.
> 
> Positive is Dean Ambrose gets pushed as the future :mark:


:vince5 will 'examine' the Seth pics and make the judgement call later......


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think Rusev just got Cena's infection by touching his eye


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This is actually not a bad segment.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

That "You feel froggy, jump" line is sooo old Cena, c'mon....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

TromaDogg said:


> The fuck is wrong with Cena's eye?


There has to be a built in excuse for Cena's loss at Fast Lane.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Lana's got the balls." Lana vs. Seth confirmed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh! It looks like Cena is going to have to overcome those odds!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rusev is just starting to explode right now... please please please don't job him to the black hole of the WWE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Guess they reinforced the stage there, people used to fly thought those light bars :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> He broke up with his girlfriend, correct? Kinda feel sorry for the guy.


Agreed. Much more interesting story developing there.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What's going on with the nudes and shit? Are those legit?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love rusev's attire. The way the red and gold contrast with the black is awesome. It's so regal looking.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Seth fucked up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Should've never clicked on that Rollins link. :mj2


No wonder he calls himself "Mr. Money in the Bank." :rollins


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Matt Striker and Titus O'Neill both had dick pics on the internet and they both went on to great success...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Go Rusev! Totally cheering for him over Cena.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Does Cena have conjunctivitis or something?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So that's what Seth Rollins penis looks like....

:done


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't need to see Rollins' chub on the screen.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

what happened with Seth's twitter?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darkod said:


> WTF? Seth's GF just tweeted this....


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Darkod said:


> WTF? Seth's GF just tweeted this...


Good thing I am not at work.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Someone must have stolen Rollins' phone.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

That d tho :rollins


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm fucking dying at Seth's nudes being leaked :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So what is better this Raw or Seth's leaked pictures?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Seth Rollins :rollins2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw Thread is "Money In The Bank.......Keep It In Your Pants."


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting NSW pics in this thread, I just got fired from my job at the bandwidth factory


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

:lmao 
Cheese doodle


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm fucking :sodone at these Rollins leaked :haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WF loves penis apparently

:lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Snake Plissken said:


> Rollins has leaked pics????? In that case he's done, failed cash in incoming. I'm not fucking clicking on the link.
> 
> Positive is Dean Ambrose gets pushed as the future :mark:


*
Why do we always get nudes of guys I don't want to bone?

First Striker, then O'Neil, and now Rollins?

Goddammit.*


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So what is better this Raw or Seth's leaked pictures?


Talking about Seth's pics is more entertaining than Raw.

Watching Raw is better than seeing Seth's pics.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "Lana's got the balls." Lana vs. Seth confirmed.


:lmao


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm enjoying this Rusev vs Cena feud so far.

I can stand Cena a lot more when he's not at the top of the card and Rusev has grew on me so much since his debut. Showing more personality than ever at the moment as well. Also, glad they're not towing the 'Cena is the American hero' with the storyline as that would have just been too sickly to watch :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> So that's what Seth Rollins penis looks like....
> 
> 
> 
> :done



Rollins taking over Reigns moniker of Da Look?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Love how Rusev don't run from no one...hahaha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Seth pics?" :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are we going to see OMG seth Rollins nudes are the #1 trend on twitter lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm about the same size as Seth. 

*high fives Seth


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> The rumor going around right now is that Seth's fiance Leighla Schultz was the one that leaked the pic of Zahra Schreiber. He apparently got the pic from Zahra, Leighla got pissed, and posted that pic as well as leaking some of his pics as well.


:|


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

:lol Rollins can say goodbye to his career

Shame though. Talented guy.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole: There's a lot of chatter on Twitter right now.

Uhh... yeah... it sure as hell isn't about Cena and Rusev.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NEVER POST YOUR FACE IN DICK PICS. THAT'S THE NUMBER 1 RULE.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

why nobody leaking Dean's nudes damn you


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

A lot of chatter on Twitter alright, but not because of Rusev and Cena, Cole.

:ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So what is better this Raw or Seth's leaked pictures?


Seth's junk>>>>>>>>>>>>>Another Kane and Big Show match.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> So that's what Seth Rollins penis looks like....
> 
> :done


link?

I'm not gay, I'm just interested. And anyone got the Zahara pics?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Chrome said:


> WWE should've done a movie with the Jetsons instead.


Shame WWE's Elroy Jetson (Crash Holly) :bahgawd wouldn't be around for it


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth nude leaks is more reason to induct Chyna into the HOF Hunter!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*"There's a lot of chatter on twitter"

pretty sure it's because everyone saw seth's penis not rusev vs cena*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Cole saying "There a lot of chatter on twitter" 

:rollins


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth is just another victim of "a woman scorned"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> WF loves penis apparently
> 
> :lol



Forget Da Look

Da Junk is the real draw


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Stad said:


> I'm fucking dying at Seth's nudes being leaked :lmao


You aren't the only one, trust me...

*wishes it was Randy's dick*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So let's see how Ziggler looks like a geek today.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"There's a lot of chatter on Twitter right now" :cole

He should have mentioned :rollins 's ex's twitter...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are we going to see OMG seth Rollins nudes are the #1 trend on twitter lol


We can try...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can find comfort that my dick is bigger than Seth Rollins. Will we see "Bigger than Seth Rollins" signs now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is why social media is the worst, and gay.

:rollins


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine's bigger.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't we do this match last week or am I imagining things?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yay, Ziggler's jobbing to Wyatt again.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ziggler dresses just like Punk did while he was champion


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I mean if it means Ambrose moves up the card...


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Bray Wyatt save me from this thread NOW. Who the fuck posted Seth's nudes in this thread? 

Wyatt is wearing his awesome jacket.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ziggler gonna put Bray over


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> WF loves penis apparently
> 
> :lol


only cause it belongs to a sheild member, if it was a Wyatt family memberm nobody would have said anything.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cyberfights on Monday Nights™ (Maggle)


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Dat rematch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> I mean if it means Ambrose moves up the card...


Doubt it. One is face and one is heel.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Seth is probably losing it backstage :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Darkod said:


> WTF? Seth's GF just tweeted this....


"bah gawd! His career is broken in half!" :bahgawd


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> :|


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

The new Iron Sheik is winning over the original Iron Sheik.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> The rumor going around right now is that Seth's fiance Leighla Schultz was the one that leaked the pic of Zahra Schreiber. He apparently got the pic from Zahra, Leighla got pissed, and posted that pic as well as leaking some of his pics as well.|


And if you're cheating, never let your girl look at your phone. And password block that shit like you're in the CIA.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Imagine the laughs the commentary team are having in the ad breaks just watching twitter.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Didn't we do this match last week or am I imagining things?



Raw is a re-run this week I have been told


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wtf is going on with rollins :lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Why does Ziggler keeps smacking his butt? wtf


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Taking bets on another DQ finish... oh wait, Bray's got to look good for the Undertaker... JOB ZIGGLER OUT. :vince2


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Seth better hope he's not bigger than Triple H or his career's done.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What they are doing to Wyatt reminds me of what they did to ADR. They took away ADR's fancy cars, his suits, and Ricardo, and he was nothing. With Wyatt they took away his rocking chair, the intro on the titantron so it doesn't feel the same to me.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder what it would be like to be a hot person. You actually feel good enough about yourself to take nude pictures, but then you have to worry about your the girl your cheating with or your actual girlfriend leaking them.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bray is over as fuck :mark:


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

You know Steph is doing her research in the back.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Huh. Not that I looked for long, but I think I'm bigger than Seth Rollins. bama


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

X Spectrum said:


> Mine's bigger.


I think 80% of white guys are. Rollins better start blaming the angle or something.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol reigns derp sign


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Where's the Lana nudes????


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MANIC_ said:


> Too bad the What chants didn't start until 2001.
> 
> Nice try though.


So it's only 14 years, wow, what a great correction. Don't forget to look up my ass to see if I give a shit or not,lol.

Perhaps the chants were due to Stone Cold fans coming out of their 14 year beer stupors, Idk.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How far match quality has fallen over the years. A DROPKICK gets a loud reaction


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When you're a guy and you're a public figure and working your way up to the top, you should just jerkoff all the time and not get involved with women. This is what happens. They can't be trusted.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So apparently :reigns said :rollins works a little stiff......


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> I mean if it means Ambrose moves up the card...


He won't. It'll just guarantee they'll give Reigns the belt at WM instead of having Rollins cash in.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Its a shame Zahara will never make it to the main roster.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It sums up the WWE perfectly when a picture of a cock gains more interest than their three hour weekly show in RTWM season.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler is overdoing it today.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rollins having the worst luck.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Not even watching Raw but I clicked on this thread and *had* to end up on the page where Seth's dick pic was posted. :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The person who stole seths phone


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Hah! Chumbawumba is trending on Twitter. :cena2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hah Mines bigger Seth. Not that I was really looking now. Not that theres anything wrong with that


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tha Pope said:


> Seth better hope he's not bigger than Triple H or his career's done.


Post of the goddamn decade.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dammit where's an Orton dick pic when you REEEEALLY want it

:maury


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Huh. Not that I looked for long, but I think I'm bigger than Seth Rollins. bama


But have you got that CrossFit stamina?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tha Pope said:


> Seth better hope he's not bigger than Triple H or his career's done.


:done


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I am going to say that is a hack... The account looks like it has not been used in a long time. I hope to fucking god he does not pay for being hacked ffs he is in his prime right now


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

crazyrvd123 said:


> I think 80% of white guys are. Rollins better start blaming the angle or something.


Mine's smaller. I blame God. :laugh:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I will laugh my ass off if The Undertaker doesn't wrestle Bray Wyatt @ Mania. All that build for nothing.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

lololo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Dammit where's an Orton dick pic when you REEEEALLY want it
> 
> :maury


No one wants penis pictures.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> What they are doing to Wyatt reminds me of what they did to ADR. They took away ADR's fancy cars, his suits, and Ricardo, and he was nothing. With Wyatt they took away his rocking chair, the intro on the titantron so it doesn't feel the same to me.


Well they broke him down making him lose and breaking up the family, then all of a sudden they need him strong because Taker might show back up. For whatever reason they can't think to keep more than two people strong and think more than a month or two ahead.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HHH and Steph better hope their kids don't search Seth Rollins on Google anytime soon.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Y'all acting like this is going to break Rollin's career.

Everyone sends nudes(or have at some point) stop being dramatic.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So will Triple H reconsider Chyna for HoF now. 

His 8 year old daughter will now be looking up Katie Vick and Seth Rollins' penis. 





:trips7


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> When you're a guy and you're a public figure and working your way up to the top, you should just jerkoff all the time and not get involved with women. This is what happens. They can't be trusted.


Or just snap chat that shit and if they screenshot it you'll know.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Dammit where's an Orton dick pic when you REEEEALLY want it
> 
> :maury


There's no pic to Tweeeetuh. :rko2


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Tha Pope said:


> Seth better hope he's not bigger than Triple H or his career's done.


You win the internet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zarra said:


> lololo


she should come back and say BELIVE DAT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Zarra said:


> lololo


Well damn :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ratedr4life said:


> Cole saying "There a lot of chatter on twitter"
> 
> :rollins


Rollins showing that he's mainevent material, I guess.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> HHH and Steph better hope their kids don't search Seth Rollins on Google anytime soon.


Yeah, hopefully they'll never have to explain Rollins and Katie Vic lol.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Uh, okay. Can we stop quoting the dick pics, please?


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> When you're a guy and you're a public figure and working your way up to the top, you should just jerkoff all the time and not get involved with women. This is what happens. They can't be trusted.


Agreed, women are just so insecure and petty. If ya break up with the man, just be professional about it, no reason to embarrass him in public like that. Fucking cunts.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins

scroll down LOL


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

JohnCooley said:


> Y'all acting like this is going to break Rollin's career.
> 
> Everyone sends nudes(or have at some point) stop being dramatic.


Didn't Swagger lose a push for marrying a former porn star? Seth just got all his business put out there for the world to see. I wouldn't be surprised if he gets punished for this.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

i didn't need to see those pics.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Very strong "Let's go ___!" chans for both Dolph and Bray. :clap Hopefully they keep getting consistent receptions like that, since God knows the main event scene could really use them as long-time members.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just seen the pics.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sloppy as shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> Or just snap chat that shit and if they screenshot it you'll know.


what does that matter if they screw shot it, they still have not, doesn't matter if you know.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That hit from Wyatt to Ziggler hurt my junk.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I love how 90% of us aren't commenting on the current match lol.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins
> 
> scroll down LOL


The Reality Era just got real.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

JohnCooley said:


> Y'all acting like this is going to break Rollin's career.
> 
> Everyone sends nudes(or have at some point) stop being dramatic.


Remember Drew Mcintyre?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Zarra said:


> lololo


:wee-bey

This just got even more interesting.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins
> 
> scroll down LOL


:maury


Seth gonna fuck around and lose his MITB to Torito


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Tha Pope said:


> Seth better hope he's not bigger than Triple H or his career's done.


I mistakenly saw part of One Night in Chyna...her penis is bigger than Rollins...which is why she'll never be inducted into the hall of fame. Seriously, it was the biggest clit I've ever seen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So who keeps bringing up Rollins penis so I can ban them from this thread. And who are the males being **** about it:westbrook2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins
> 
> scroll down LOL



That's not PG material on your website Vince

:vince7


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins
> 
> scroll down LOL


lol not PG.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KaineSpawnX said:


> But have you got that CrossFit stamina?


CROSSFIT

Eh I can't make fun of it too much as it obviously helped out Rollins


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Darkod said:


> WTF? Seth's GF just tweeted this....


Good job on jeopardizing your BF's push, you dumb cunt. :trips7


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Stad said:


> Seth is probably losing it backstage :ti


He had to have found out by now. :lmao


HHH, VINCE, STEPH and the rest of management have got to be going off the deep end right now. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins
> 
> scroll down LOL


Pretty hot for a tatted chick


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Rollins in trouble with his real girlfriend this don't look good for the kid, hope the new divas is not fired over those photos


Yea is his fiance posting the dick pics. 
She probably posted the NXT chicks pics as well.
Rollins got caught cheating and his girl is fucking vengeful.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

no selling the fameasser again…lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Darkod said:


> Remember Drew Mcintyre?



What happened to him?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If he did cheat, at least he did upgrade.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Great match again. 

2 of the top 5 in my power rankings


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

"Game of inches"

Uhhhh, phrasing?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Pretty hot for a tatted chick


Tattooed chicks are hot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if Seth Rollins smacks a bitch after the show tonight! 

:sip


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ohio crowd is easily amused fpalm this is awesome :HA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> He had to have found out by now. :lmao
> 
> 
> HHH, VINCE, STEPH and the rest of management have got to be going off the deep end right now. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Vince and HHH secretly love it that it will bring a spotlight on WWE

But they will have to pretend they are mad for sponsors.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Booker T has been checking twitter: "It's a game of inches"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty good match overall, don't know if I'd put Bray with Taker at Taker's age though.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> Yea is his fiance posting the dick pics.
> She probably posted the NXT chicks pics as well.
> Rollins got caught cheating and his girl is fucking vengeful.


I'm not well versed in americans law, but doesn't this count as revenge porn? Isn't that shit illegal in the states?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins won't be all there mentally in the main event. Expect some stiff botches.....


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

In other news...I miss Bray's rocking chair.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought I'd be safe but one of you quotes the fucking picture, I'm disappointed by Rollins.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> What happened to him?


Drew appeared on TNA, not sure if he signed a contract, or if it was justa one time appearance.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins
> 
> scroll down LOL


and here I thought WWE showed family friendly content. 


More reason to induct Chyna into the Hall of Fame. 






karma is hitting WWE hard this week.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK

What is happening between Rollins and his GF?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Great match again.
> 
> 2 of the top 5 in my power rankings


Agreed, their match last week was awesome as well. Great guys, both of them. I still say Bray should have won the RR.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seth really is the modern-day Edge. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Darkod said:


> Agreed, women are just so insecure and petty. If ya break up with the man, just be professional about it, no reason to embarrass him in public like that. Fucking cunts.


If he was fucking someone else behind her back i can't say i feel sorry for him


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> Yea is his fiance posting the dick pics.
> She probably posted the NXT chicks pics as well.
> Rollins got caught cheating and his girl is fucking vengeful.


He could have an iPhone and has iMessage turned on and his text's were going to his mac and his phone
and Seth probably never knew she was reading all of that ha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> What happened to him?


Kinda what's happening to Seth right now.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> He had to have found out by now. :lmao
> 
> 
> HHH, VINCE, STEPH and the rest of management have got to be going off the deep end right now. :lmao :lmao :lmao


"GOD DAMNIT, SETH! IS THAT WHAT YOU CALL A DICK?"



*Vince unzips pants*

:vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :rollins won't be all there mentally in the main event. Expect some stiff botches.....


To be fair, it's _hard_ to put on good matches.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL rollins must be embarrased as hell knowing he has to go out there after his baby dick was posted for the world to see. dude's having a panic attack right now. rusev continues to show he's gonna be more than another kozlov, those mic skills were serious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL remember that momentum Ziggler had immediately after Survivor Series?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If they build up Bray just to feed him to Taker, that will be a waste.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> *I am going to say that is a hack... The account looks like it has not been used in a long time.* I hope to fucking god he does not pay for being hacked ffs he is in his prime right now


:laugh:


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Every time I see Rollins now all I'm gonna see is his lil sausage. Ffs. He's ruined.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Good match


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Bray Wyatt. Sister Abigail on the floor?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

They might as well Have Bray beat Taker if he is going tobe built so strong, and then just forget about about Sting vs. Taker, because two L's in a row on the big stage makes Taker seemed washed up.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> So it's only 14 years, wow, what a great correction. Don't forget to look up my ass to see if I give a shit or not,lol.
> 
> Perhaps the chants were due to Stone Cold fans coming out of their 14 year beer stupors, Idk.


You asked if it was the "late 90's". Does 2001 fall into the "late 90's" timeframe?

I didn't think so.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Tattooed chicks are hot.


Sometimes. I definitely wouldn't turn her down.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Booker T has been checking twitter: "It's a game of inches"


:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The only guy to beat Wyatt, to this day, is Cena


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey you peon Refs, Bray went though a lot of trouble to roll that cover back!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Zahra has a boyfriend as well. Wonder what he's thinking right now :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> LOL remember that momentum Ziggler had immediately after Survivor Series?



Pepperidge Farm Remembers


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> What happened to him?


Short answer: Taryn beat him up.

Long answer: supposedly she got violent and he wouldn't fight her back so he got beat up and jobbed ever since.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome 1 said:


> Every time I see Rollins now all I'm gonna see is his lil sausage. Ffs. He's ruined.


you think that's something, wait to when you see Daniel Bryan's. You will become a Roman Reigns fan. :rollins2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray burying Ziggler under the mat.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Tonight, for Black History Month, we celebrate Tyler Black.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Seth checks his twitter:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Junkyard Dog!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE with their fake care for Black History Month.

:ti


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


> Zahra has a boyfriend as well. Wonder what he's thinking right now :lol


:lmao

Matt Hardy, Edge and Lita happened ten years ago.

Amazing.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

When is White History Month?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lets honor the blacks who we called ..... a million times in the locker room.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> LOL remember that momentum Ziggler had immediately after Survivor Series?


THAT was momentum :HA


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bray vs. Ziggler is the most beautiful thing I've watched since... well, since Bryan vs. Rollins last week.

... goddamnitbryanandrollins


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

JYD was cool as fuck.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

If anyone is looking for Ziggler, his body is buried on the Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

junkyard dog agile? LOL. dude was on the mat 90% every match. even his offense came from the ground.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JYD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ref goes " STOP DOING THAT TO HIM BRAY!"

Bray's like "NU UH! *Proceeds to smash Ziggler*

rofl


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Junkyard Dog gonna be inducted!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Lets honor the blacks who we called ..... a million times in the locker room.







:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Lets honor the blacks who we called ..... a million times in the locker room.


Would love to see a Black History Month clip of New Jack just for the lols.



> When is White History Month?


March - December.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Another black guy who was WWF Champion!

Oh.....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh snap they showed Shelton Benjaim in JYD's HOF promo.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I suppose if we saw Bryan's nudes leak, we'd finally understand Vince's real size queen issue.

Rollins is not as hung as I thought. I guess be belings in the cruiserweight division with J&J security.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Benjamin was on RAW


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JYD was the epitome of charisma. 

As a worker? Meh, but it was imp0ssible not to love him.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I wonder if Lashley will ever get inducted into the HOF.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

JYD!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lawler also encouraged younger members of the audience.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Rollins to take the pin tonight. Calling it now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm bigger than Seth Rollins down under and that makes me a happy man for some reason


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

lmao zahara has only been signed since october

seth wasted no time lol


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

MR-Bolainas said:


> When is White History Month?


be a pure shame if sheamus didnt get a video package for that


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh Shit THE BEAST is coming out


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good to see Junkyard Dog in Hall of Fame. Took them long enough.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dayum. Seth's girlfriend is hot.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

MR-Bolainas said:


> When is White History Month?


19 days away.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MR-Bolainas said:


> When is White History Month?


I hear its a year long celebration.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

So finally....after the dick pics....we now get Brock(whose chest tattoo is jokingly referred to by those UFC fans as a dick tattoo) and Paul(The GOAT).


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh shit,Brock
that I will watch


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Tha Pope said:


> be a pure shame if sheamus didnt get a video package for that


A shameful thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TWO against all.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock Lesnar comes out..
Brock Lesnar laughs
Brock Lesnar leaves..


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

I go make myself a hot cup of green tea and honey. Grabbed myself a snack. come back at the ass end of the Ziggler match and Seth's dick is on my screen. Wtf.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How Ziggler has not injured himself selling like that is beyond me.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ryback vs Rollins for the Tweet & Delete gimmick!


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> If he was fucking someone else behind her back i can't say i feel sorry for him


And that justifies embarrassing him in public like that? You know, he could do the same with her nude pics right?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Tonight goes down in history as the night we saw the money in his bank.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> If he did cheat, at least he did upgrade.


I don't know man I'm feeling both girls









^ The girlfriend









^ The sidechick


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

when raw was 1 hour almost EVERYONE was involved in some sort of angle, with a different focus every week (with various amounts of time spent on the main story too of course). Now that raw is 3 hours, you'd think the "everyone involved in some sort of angle" thing would continue, and if anything, get bigger and better? RIGHT?! RIGHT!?!!?

Wrong. We're going to spend at least half of the time on the main event storyline EVERY week! YAY. Not only that, the time we spend on it is going to be very similar week in, and week out...the players will be the same, the outcomes will be the same...and the rest of raw will be filler.

awful stuff tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I swear we ain't shit in this thread:lmao


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

They better not waste this Lesnar appearance.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wouldn't mind seeing nudes of Brock Lesnar.

That beast incarnated penis.

No **** BTW.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Zahra Schreiber is hot as fuck!!!

https://www.google.gr/search?q=Zahra+Schreiber&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=gm3ZVNasFITwUoyRgqAC&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1360&bih=643


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> So finally....after the dick pics....*we now get Brock*(whose chest tattoo is jokingly referred to by those UFC fans as a dick tattoo) and Paul(The GOAT).


I was right :wink2:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

In WWE if you are African American you get honored for a month.

In WWE if you are Samoan you get pushed to the moon.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Brock Lesnar comes out..
> Brock Lesnar laughs
> Brock Lesnar leaves..


VINCE! Employ this man! Such writing
:grin2:


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Tonight, for Black History Month, we celebrate Tyler Black.


:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> I go make myself a hot cup of green tea and honey. Grabbed myself a snack. come back at the ass end of the Ziggler match and Seth's dick is on my screen. Wtf.


His girlfriend. You're welcome. (NSFW)


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> I don't know made I feeling both girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough call, but i'm rollin with the side chick

Got a main bitch :cole

And a mistress :cole


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Nikki Bella said:


> :lmao
> 
> Matt Hardy, Edge and Lita happened ten years ago.
> 
> Amazing.


While both men held the MITB Briefcase

:wee-bey


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> I don't know made I feeling both girls
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> brown eyes>>>>>>>>>blue eyes


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That guy conducting the backstage interviews on the WWE app.

Fucking dreadful fpalm


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Bray and Rollins are the future so hard


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins bout to curb stomp his girl after Raw.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

symbolism for the win!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: BORK!!!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

The Beast!!!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

no reaction for Lesnar?

boo this crowd.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Brock :mark:


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone else think that little dance Lesnar does at the top of the ramp is dumb as hell?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's Borkford!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman and Lazer! :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Everyone just stood up when Lesnar's theme hit.

Wow. :lol


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Watch Rollihs cash in now and Brock F5 him, quick burial.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It's "THE *Ohio State* University" you have one job.. one job!!
To announce.. Just one job to announce..


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Shit it's BORK


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> Mine's smaller. I blame God. :laugh:


My sincerest condolences but hey, its not about size

Its what you do with it

So technically he still wins

...Fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ring pole pyro :mark: :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Here comes the Next Big Thing... you know.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BOOOOOOORRRRK LAAAAASEEEERRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> I don't know made I feeling both girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bosh2 Seth has some taste at least.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm sorry, but... after the whole Seth Rollins thing, not even Brock Lesnar can keep me focused on Raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike Lient in the ring


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Brock Lesnar nudes leak? He'd bury the locker room and HHH with it.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i'm so mad at tonight's raw. it's SOOOOOOOOOOO borring


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread is awesome tonight. People in attendance at Raw are missing out.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Anyone else think that little dance Lesnar does at the top of the ramp is dumb as hell?


maybe he can't find his way to the ring


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw is "Everyone loves Seth's Dick" or "Fifty Shades of Seth."


Your choice.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The BEAST! Brock Lesnar!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :rollins bout to curb stomp his girl after Raw.


LOL gets there finds Orton's already stomped his ex's vagina 

OUTTA NOWHERE

:rko2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brian Williams :lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> no reaction for Lesnar?
> 
> boo this crowd.


This crowd is moody. They make noise unpredictably, without reacting to what's going on in the ring. they prolly all drunk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn Paul Heyman is so good.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL, no body cares about NBC Nightly news.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

It should have been Rock vs Brock 2. 

Fuck this lame shit.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

heel_turn said:


> Brock Lesnar nudes leak? He'd bury the locker room and HHH with it.


:bryan2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd mark if Brock squashed New Day in honor of black history.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

So did Rollins cheat on his girl? She's hot, like what an idiot if he did.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> LOL gets there finds Orton's already stomped his ex's vagina
> 
> OUTTA NOWHERE
> 
> :rko2


:lol

And then shits in Rollins' briefcase.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

This crowd doesn't deserve a live Brock Lesnar.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> I'm sorry, but... after the whole Seth Rollins thing, not even Brock Lesnar can keep me focused on Raw.


I'm so bored. How anyone can watch the entire 3 hour raw without the help of DVR (and fast forwarding) is beyond me. It's so repetitive. You have SO many people on the roster, why is legit 2 hours being spent on the main storyline EVERY WEEK!!!? That's not necessary. 

Why not get something substantial going with Cody and Goldust already? This may sound crazy, but lets give them a segment to see what manifests from this little beef they're having


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> His girlfriend. You're welcome. (NSFW)


This helps. Good looking out!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn't Reigns from FL?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Heyman is awesome


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Blood... and vomit... and urine...


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Brock "the Statue" Lesnar.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paul E. taking a page out of Bork's book by referencing piss down the leg. 



ShowStopper said:


> If he did cheat, at least he did upgrade.


lolwut

That Zahara bish is a 4/10 even without the tats, while Seth's GF-turned-engaged and thus soon-to-be-waifu was easily an 8/10.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Brock Lesnar needs to beat up someone, give us a preview before Mania.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> Dayum. Seth's girlfriend is hot.


She is super hot!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Tough call, but i'm rollin with the side chick
> 
> Got a main bitch :cole
> 
> And a mistress :cole





Snake Plissken said:


> So did Rollins cheat on his girl? She's hot, like what an idiot if he did.


Doubt it. It's gotta be a hacker. Rollins himself wouldn't post nudes of someone on his twitter. He's not that stupid. He knows he'd get in trouble for it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You're right, it wasn't pineapple juice... Beleee dat" :reigns


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And now we get Paul's climax voice. Jesus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heyman's part of a tribe too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we get some Paige and Nikki Bella nudes? Rollins? Come on, do your thang. :HHH2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha no chants


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Heyman trying to sell us on Bryan Vs. Lesnar, haha. 

Come on Vince! Make that happen.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And the crowd answering that quickly XD


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOOOOOO

They chanting no???

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:brock I'm gonna beat Roman into a pool of blood, urine and vomit!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they pan to the crowd and then are chanting yes but the sound is saying NO LOL


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

People who you don't fuck with:

Seth Rollins' fiance
Brock Lesnar


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Size difference.. Made me think of a certain photo that just got leaked...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This crowd is so dead


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I heard some more boos for Bryan


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL this crowd


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul Heyman in 20 seconds built up Daniel Bryan more than WWE's done in months.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Darkod said:


> She is super hot!!


Where are you getting these pics :surprise:


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

"that yellow stream running down your leg was not pineapple juice"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ummm are they piping in NO's?

Crowd is yesing but saying NO
WtF

:ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman ethering Brian Williams like a true heel. wens



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao And now we get Paul's climax voice. Jesus.


:heyman6


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brock working hard tonight to justify his paycheck


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd pay to see Lesnar F5 a helicopter.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> :brock I'm gonna beat Roman into a pool of blood, urine and vomit!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman killing it!


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

MR-Bolainas said:


> When is White History Month?


Every other month


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They better be setting up a Brock Loss at WM. Use the push Taker gave Brock onto the next successor. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I swear Heyman makes me think I could take a Prime Tyson :maury


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

If I were Seth, I would go for the side bitch. That's me, though.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, that was a waste of a Lesnar appearance.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Heyman makes this sorta worth while


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> ummm are they piping in NO's?
> 
> Crowd is yesing but saying NO
> WtF
> ...


its live tv no piped in chants tonight!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Paul Heyman in 20 seconds built up Daniel Bryan more than WWE's done in months.










That's pretty fucking sad.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Borkkkkkkkkk and Stinger 

weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

thingstoponder said:


> Every other month


Exactly


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Show up
Stand in the ring
Leave
Repeat


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Brian Williams must've made a joke about Linda McMahon during her senate run that Vince really took offense too, I can taste the salt from here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment was meh, as much as I love Heyman.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> ummm are they piping in NO's?
> 
> Crowd is yesing but saying NO
> WtF
> ...


Cameras not zooming in + a packed arena = what you just got


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkod said:


> She is super hot!!


Rollins, how the FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK DO YOU CHEAT ON _THAT_!?!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome promo by Heyman.


Love how he put over Bryan really well whilst maintaining that no one has a chance against Lesnar.


Take note, everyone!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I'm waiting for them to show the picture for tonight's main event and Rollins to be cropped out of it. :maury*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn, in like 30 seconds we saw Paul Heyman put over Daniel Bryan more than ever.

Fuck the crowd with Rollins' dick, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd is died.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

To Rollins credit, we all use Yahoo as our porn email address.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock eared his money tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

FlashPhotographer said:


> Show up
> Stand in the ring
> Get paid $5 million
> Leave
> Repeat



Fixed that for Ya :brock


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Wtf? What's going to happen to Seth?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That Brock appearance was pointless. All that segment needed was Heyman.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

For the love of God, it's STILL showing on rollins OFFICIAL WWE PAGE. STILL!!!
http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> ummm are they piping in NO's?
> 
> Crowd is yesing but saying NO
> WtF
> ...


Yeah, makes me :lol when I see the whole crowd doing the "YES" chant movement, but then hear a bunch of "NO"s in the middle of it... with no one doing that gesture. 

Bryan's reaction from earlier in the night was mixed as well. Still better than Reigns', but it's odd that the crowd doesn't seem to favor either of them unless WWE is pulling some fishy stuff.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Enough with talking about Seth.

Someone post a gif of Nikki Bella's ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> ummm are they piping in NO's?
> 
> Crowd is yesing but saying NO
> WtF
> ...


that is what I said
the crowd was all chanting yes and you only hear no's


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Spaz350 said:


> For the love of God, it's STILL showing on rollins OFFICIAL WWE PAGE. STILL!!!
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins


Whoever runs WWE.com is a fucking amateur.

:lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Just want to remind everyone that during last week's episode, the first week of Black History Month, not one single Black wrestler appeared on tv ... 

New Day better be coming out now


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Snake Plissken said:


> Enough with talking about Seth's nudes.
> 
> Someone post a gif of Nikki Bella's ass.


THIS, love dat fat ass


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> To Rollins credit, we all use Yahoo as our porn email address.


Lol why??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darkod said:


> She is super hot!!


*save image as* *save image as* *save image as* and *save image as*.. She's beautiful, my god.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where is the blackjack playing, limo riding, gambling man Dean 'the card shark' Ambrose? :ambrose4


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Osize10 said:


> Damn, in like 30 seconds we saw Paul Heyman put over Daniel Bryan more than ever.
> 
> Fuck the crowd with Rollins' dick, though.


Heyman knows who should really be facing Lesnar 1on1 at Mania and it sure as hell isn't Da Look.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The dancing ******* sellouts!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cody should have gone with 

"Never use my slave name".


You know, in honor of Black History Month.

Speaking of........


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> Just want to remind everyone that during last week's episode, the first week of Black History Month, not one single Black wrestler appeared on tv ...
> 
> New Day better be coming out now


How did you guess? lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's A Blue Day!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Mic wasn't even on :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust better not job to New Day :mj2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

New Day about to start the Black History Month Winstreak tonite


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Here we go my brothas! :dance


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

They're still doing this New Day garbage?


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Time to take a nap......new day.....yawn


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

New day, same shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Prepare to reach new levels of boredom! Old Night is in the building!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

And the crowd goes mild!!


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

New Day over as fuck


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck New Day.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kofi: Awwwwww snap son! New day up in the building!

:lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey it's New Day...there's your Black History Month match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Its sad how all black talents are seen as jokes nowadays.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The New Day is giving me cancer


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn New Day sucks!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG "Don't ever call me Cody again" breaks my heart =( Poor Goldust


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WUUUUT


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> I go make myself a hot cup of green tea and honey. Grabbed myself a snack. come back at the ass end of the Ziggler match and Seth's dick is on my screen. Wtf.


Page 12 of this thread will make you feel better. I promise.

Paige/Noelle Foley


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As soon as New Day came out, my fiance, who's not even a wrestling fan, just said to me "Did this show get stupid or is it just me?"

:lmao

It's getting tougher and tougher to justify to her that I watch this trash.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

STFU New Day


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

It would be cool if JBL joined New Day one day.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Apollo Creed or whatever the fuck your name is, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crowd is so dead hahahaha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The blacks in the front row should be so ashamed.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Darkod said:


> She is super hot!!


Who is that big titty chick?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I'm waiting for them to show the picture for tonight's main event and Rollins to be cropped out of it. :maury*


They put Reigns head on to get him fan support

:maury


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The New Day is officially the worst gimmick of all time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jesus Christ, the New Day suck hard.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Please, tell me there's an NXT match tonight.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

After the Seth Rollins hack and leak fiasco, it's....

NUDE DAY!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

These have to be embarrass to doing this shit.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

New Day: "When we're on our knees, it is not to pray" *insert Rollins nudes*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Why do they say they aren't going to do it for the New Day when the group is called New Day?

EDIT: Stardust ain't having none of this New Day shit :lmao


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

It's funny how they STILL think this New Day gimmick is gonna work.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Booker relates more to crazy painted up white boys than 3 black dudes


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*The crowd literally sounded like it was dying while chanting "New Day". 

Good lord.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey any reaction is a good reaction!
:vince

Even if it's pity chants..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are Cody & Dustin finally going to get that Wrestlemania match they've been lobbying to have for years now?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Booker just mentioned his brother, Stevie Ray.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

SO Gay I said SO Gay


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

NAW! NAW! YALL AINT DO STARDUST LIKE THAT


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Remember when some people said give the New Day gimmick a chance? Yeah, how about no?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does tag teams always end the same in WWE? 'I'll just walk away!'.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Black history month W FTW :dance


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Continues New day winning streak


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

the match that time forgot....zzzzz. Was there anyone in the crowd doing anything more than yawning during that match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this crowd has left the building!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And there's still an hour to go.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Renee's haircut nasty as fuck, good god


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New Day with that promo time. bama

Hopefully they get into contention for the tag titles once they win their feud with Dust to Dust.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Seth leaks are a work for the NXT hacker gimmick......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I usually don't like shorter hair on a woman, but damn Renee looks cute!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

brothers losing on Black History month


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan stop being so positive.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Hey any reaction is a good reaction!
> :vince
> 
> Even if it's pity chants..



Or in Rollins' Case any erection is a good erection

:rollins


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

zahara is fine as fuck tho


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Not enough Renee in that interview.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bi-polar ass Reigns


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Sending a twitter..." It's called a tweet, you twat.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sting coming up :mark


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Let's lobby for Harlem Heat to assault The New Day.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck Renee is looking incredible tonight


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

LOL, dat Reigns promo was... completely fine. No complaints there. Good job.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Were gonna get a crow :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

p862011 said:


> zahara is fine as fuck tho


No make up

:homer


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Snake Plissken said:


> Enough with talking about Seth.
> 
> Someone post a gif of Nikki Bella's ass.


Settle for ass crack?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman's promos have been passable since he started this "Pissed off Reigns" gimmick.

Don't know where they were going with the disney stuff.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Next up: Triple H talks to a picture of Sting.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Why are they making sure to call it "WWE" Fastlane?


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The Seth leaks are a work for the NXT hacker gimmick......


:ambrose4


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TB Tapp said:


> Renee's haircut nasty as fuck, good god


She looks so much better with her old haircut.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The Seth leaks are a work for the NXT hacker gimmick......


Nah, they should reveal that :ambrose3 is behind them.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

wow. haha they spend 5 minutes on goldust/stardust and just like that......lets go back and talk about the SAME STORYLINE WEVE BEEN TALKING ABOUT FOR 90 MINUTES NOW. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH who's running this company


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

A New Day make all Kane/Big Show haters seriously rethink their number one hate list. :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

p862011 said:


> zahara is fine as fuck tho


Nope.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh god I just want to see Dean and be done with this shit Raw


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wow, Booker just mentioned his brother, Stevie Ray.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Pissed off Reigns needs to stay


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

why do vince think this new day gimmick is going to work they just ruin all three of these guys career SMH


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Domino's, you still suck.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Audio from January 30, girl named Lindsey from Canada has been exchanging nudes on Snapchat with Seth Rollins


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Roman's promos have been passable since he started this "Pissed off Reigns" gimmick.
> 
> Don't know where they were going with the disney stuff.


Missed the beginning of the show, didn't you?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

PaulHBK said:


> Why are they making sure to call it "WWE" Fastlane?


Because NXT is on the Fastlane to success.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Anybody else like how there's been more focus on the main story and less filler so far?


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

New Day should just turn heel, have Titus join them and do a Nexus kind of run, smashing all tag teams


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> I don't know man I'm feeling both girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Zahra is really sexy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"All of a sudden, Rollins has the look!" :vince3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cody is dead :mj2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So again, Brie Mode is Brie getting her ass fucking drunk. :maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Goddamn Goldust's voice is fucking sexy. :banderas

Yell again, plz.*


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Love the Stardust character, Cody plays it so well.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> wow. haha they spend 5 minutes on goldust/stardust and just like that......lets go back and talk about the SAME STORYLINE WEVE BEEN TALKING ABOUT FOR 90 MINUTES NOW. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH who's running this company


Bray and Ziggler have already performed and other than Ambrose who else is interesting enough to talk about?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of dead, it's time for another Triple H promo crowd!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

NasNYG567 said:


> Wow, Zahra is really sexy.


She can fart in my bed anytime


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

McCringleberry said:


> Missed the beginning of the show, didn't you?


It was actually fine minus the botch. Please Reigns was fine


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I really hope Sting shows up on RAW.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This is not Goldust talking... this is Seven!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cody is dead :mj2

Stardust lives :drose


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Ugh, another 20+ minute Triple H promo incoming.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Panzer said:


> Ref goes " STOP DOING THAT TO HIM BRAY!"
> 
> Bray's like "NU UH! *Proceeds to smash Ziggler*
> 
> rofl


:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Pedigree that goof in the face paint, Haitch.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Sting might be here











this slightly pleases me


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Blood sweat tears HGH consumption.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Pissed off Reigns needs to stay


I agree, that's the way to go


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Tonight, Sting responds: "Yeah I'll be at Fast Lane"

At Fast Lane, Sting responds, "Yeah, I'll be at WrestleMania"

WWE writes Sting a $500,000 check.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

This crowd absolutely sucks


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Tonight, Sting responds: "Yeah I'll be at Fast Lane"
> 
> At Fast Lane, Sting responds, "Yeah, I'll be at WrestleMania"
> 
> WWE writes Sting a $500,000 check.


:vince$


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH with that jobber entrance.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

the company he helped destroy? :maury

dat ego. :trips3


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

PaulHBK said:


> Why are they making sure to call it "WWE" Fastlane?


So they don't confuse it with this.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Time for Better Call Saul
:saul


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Get to the damn point...


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Baseball bat better come into play at Wrestlemania lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

i hope sting appears there and not in the big screen


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So HHH is calling Sting out for an answer from Sting to come and stand in the ring with him?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Triple H >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sting


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

NasNYG567 said:


> Wow, Zahra is really sexy.





gamegenie said:


> So they don't confuse it with this.



Is that not Kelly from saved by he bell


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Snake Plissken said:


> Enough with talking about Seth.
> 
> Someone post a gif of Nikki Bella's ass.


Nikki Bella








Natalya








Rosa Acosta


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"I am a man!! And I'm calling you out.. later!!"
:hunter


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> the company he helped destroy? :maury
> 
> dat ego. :trips3


He helped his wife and father in law destroy 2 companies.

WWE.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THAT. CROWD. IS. FUCKING. AWFUL.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Another Trips promo......


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"I am calling you out, at FastLane"

Triple H, while calling Sting out at WWE Raw


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I understand at this point, it is probably the much more sure option and it does make sense for a man who spent a good chunk of his career fighting power hungry heel groups, but this sting/hhh feud no matter how good still feels so forced.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Terrible, boring promo by HHH.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Leave him in blood, urine, and vomit Stinger


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait, he's confronting Sting to see if he can confront Sting to see if they can have a match?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not quite the rafters


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is pretty creepy.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

oh daym what's that creepy shit


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

STING!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So HHH is calling Sting out for an answer from Sting to come and stand in the ring with him?


Pretty much.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh boy, here we go, time to mark the f*** out...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good god, its been FOURTEEN YEARS?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

STING IS SLENDY!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY SHIT TIER CROWD!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL awesome :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sting is so damn cool.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

They want Sting.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Come on, Damien Stingdow.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Sting clone!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That's not Sting, that's Stink!


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

who knew Sting could photoshop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that wasnt even really sting, it was a fake


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao That was pretty good.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Wait, he's confronting Sting to see if he can confront Sting to see if they can have a match?


As silly as that sounds.

:maury


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

fuck yeah


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

lmfao "I ACCEPT"

:maury
:maury
:maury
:maury
:maury
:maury
:maury
:maury


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

meh that was pretty cool


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HOLY CRAPPED I MARKED OUT!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dang that was cool


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

That's it, a guy dressed up as Sting hahaha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The way HHH fell :maury


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well that was kinda dumb.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

My bet is that was ryder in sting makeup and a wig


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Sting accepts, got it


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Is there a dryface smiley?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Sting outta nowhere


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would love a 'you fucked up' chant to be aimed at Rollins tonight 

:rollins


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm

WTF

WAS 

THAT


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck that was stupid and clearly not Sting


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That was pretty good clap clap clap 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

wait that wasn't even Sting…lol…It was a guy in a mask


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They couldn't give them the real Sting!

:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, there it is.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HHH fell down quicker than Ric Flair at 5 dollar Tuesdays.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raven has returned!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, that was pretty lame. :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lame.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That's all. I was hoping to see him come down from the rafters.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damien StingDow was here on RAW


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, that was disappointing...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I remember when I thought Kharma was Sting


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Come on, Damien Stingdow.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

KACK!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow that was fucking awesome.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Fucking retarded lol.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

That was cool and a bit funny though. Reminded me of when Sting had those imposters back in WCW.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

MR-Bolainas said:


> Sting outta nowhere


Fake Sting out of nowhere....


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So wasn't sting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I wonder if that was one of the six Stings Jarrett used in WCW in that horrid match.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Just wow.


Besides the botched Sting pop in. Who the hell was that?? :lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Sting Guy makes his triumphant return!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

He's back!




STINK!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury :HA :aryalol The way Triple H fell


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Man that was so lame. And they need to get rid of the bird sound. Reminds me too much of Raven.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think some timing went wrong. They should have never cut to the camera showing 'Sting' rolling in to the ring. He should have been there for a flash and I think they fucked up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The stupidity, pointlessness of that segment was just off the charts, especially for a big feud like this one. HHH says "man" about a million times, calls out Sting to ask him if he'll come to Fastlane to ask him to leave... :lmao


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

STING!! 

THA ICON!

THA GOAT!

;mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe that was the fan dressed as Sting in the front row last year.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Wtf was that shite


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Tha Pope said:


> who knew Sting could photoshop


:maury


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

This is just the confirmation of the face off, there was no chance he would show up tonight.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope that wasn't supposed to be Sting :lol


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Honestly the video piece was pretty good but good god fake sting was just embarrassing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stingdow? Could it be?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Was that fake NWO Sting? Lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A big, bad, dirty heel getting spooked by a clearly fake Sting = VINTAGE Dubya Cee Dubya. One can only imagine how disappointed Puppet H is towards Hunter for coming off like a such a goof.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

For anyone that doesn't think WWE is surviving by featuring the past to sell shit,

'if you want to see Sting, sign up for our Network for Fastlane!'. :vince


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am going to go watch Better Call Saul

I am done with this show:saul


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:trips5


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

....why


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The video wasn't bad, but that obviously wasn't Sting


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Was that NWO Sting? Lol.


More like DOW Sting


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Unfortunately titties aren't PG so the Live sex celebration won't be nearly as exciting for the Love Show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, they got one part of that title right.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> He's back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stink!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Crazy Stupid Love Show? The fuck?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Macho Man and Elizabeth.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

What the fuck did you guys expect? The real Sting to show up 2 weeks before Fast Lane lol idiots....that was great


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

That segment was a combo of badass and silly at the same time.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe everyone seemed to hate that segment... I thought it was great.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TommyRich said:


> That obviously wasn't Sting



It was just a picture of Sting :jbl


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Sting shoulda sent one of those crows down with a message tied on its foot lol, carrier-crow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My name is Triple H and my favorite band is Behemoth.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Cena suffering from a "SCRASHED" Cornea. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Man, this was like 6 commercials ago. How are they going to come back from the break following the debut return of Stink to talk about Rusev and Cena's confrontation. 


Get it right WWE. :jr


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck off, Usos


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuck the Usos.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

BOOOOOsos BOOOOOsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Seth busy on Valentine's Day now?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Wow, I can't believe everyone seemed to hate that segment... I thought it was great.


maybe if Sting was actually there instead of a guy dressed up like him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

restroom break. Need to take an Uso.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Muuuuuute!

We need Mute gif here :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> I am going to go watch Better Call Saul
> 
> I am done with this show:saul


Dont spoil it for us uk posters who won't be able to watch it until tomorrow


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This match again? :lol


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Loser has to pay Jimmy Uso's dinner bill


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

cavs25 said:


> I am going to go watch Better Call Saul
> 
> I am done with this show:saul


Got it recording on DVR but I think I'm heading that way. Fuckin' Usos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Uso crazy!


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

This is the worst fucking raw ever.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Yo,apperantly Seth's gf was definatly not hacked,because she talks about it,don't know abut him tho


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ignant


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

My prediction? Orton comes out in Sting attire later, RKO's the shit out of everyone, then takes off the mask.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

IGNANT!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jimmy is an awful actor. Like on the lines with the bella's.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

FACT.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

dem fukadactyls doe


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Beating the champs to be the #1 contender for the championship.

What a stupid concept.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Punches in a restaurant are much more devastating than punches inside a wrestling ring


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought Jey was gonna call Kidd a n*gga for a second. :ti


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Natalya is so dramatic


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thug life Usos. I am so sick of the doublemint twats.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The New Kings of Wrestling are here!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:lmao

Stylin & Profiling


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

God that line from Natalya on Smackdown was so awful!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So, Natalya finally is a heel 

Cesaro should've uppercutted Uso

Natalya btw kada


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at Tyson rocking 9.99 on the side of his trunks.

And although I'm a fan of the Usos, marrying a black chick doesn't give you a free pass to talk like you're thuggish and ruggish.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> My name is Triple H and my favorite band is Behemoth.


:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Nattie is not a good heel.

Kidd and Cesaro continue to be an incredibly awkward, no chemistry having team. Amazing separate, but the sum of a tag team should be greater than it's parts but their match up is not.*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Busted


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They are really trying to make us forget Stink's return moment with these equally terrible acting and 45 minutes ago segment recaps. Seriously Cena and Rusev was on TV like 45 minutes ago, why recap it right after Stink's debut return encounter with Triple H, then show this corny Usos and Tyson Kidd acting from Smackdown?

They not even going to mention that we just saw Stink!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Zarra said:


> Yo,apperantly Seth's gf was definatly not hacked,because she talks about it,don't know abut him tho


Doubt he even knew. 

Bet after that match he had with Ryback, he was told about it.

I'm sure he's on his phone screaming at his GF for pulling that shit.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

McCringleberry said:


> Bray and Ziggler have already performed and other than Ambrose who else is interesting enough to talk about?


Well you can do something novel like try and make the 90% of your roster more interesting. Why have they had Ziggler do literally NOTHING in 2 months? Why not make the divas angle more interesting by adding some substance to it? You have an IC belt that hasn't been since in a few weeks.... 

The stuff with Cody and Goldust was good tonight, but make it into a BIG THING. Why keep it as this throw away story? They're on your roster, it's actually a good angle (I see where they're going) go with it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> :lmao
> 
> Stylin & Profiling


Flair would have bladed there.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ignuint Jackass

Ironic.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :hayden3 at Tyson rocking 9.99 on the side of his trunks.
> 
> And although I'm a fan of the Usos, marrying a black chick doesn't give you a free pass to talk like you're thuggish and ruggish.


unless you're the Mean Street Posse


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> restroom break. Need to take an Uso.


Take an uso, and drop the cenas off in the toilet..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> The New Kings of Wrestling are here!


It's true!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it me or does Cesaro's head look off?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cool new move from Kidd.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

dafuq was that KIDD?!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Was that fake NWO Sting? Lol.


Jeff Farmer :lol that's what I was thinking.

Or maybe this Jeff Farmer...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shitttt rollins all kind of busted


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :hayden3 at Tyson rocking 9.99 on the side of his trunks.
> 
> And although I'm a fan of the Usos, marrying a black chick doesn't give you a free pass to talk like you're thuggish and ruggish.


I'm starting to realize that every Samoan has behaved this way.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Tyson is fucking awesome.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Busted


lol wtf


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> maybe if Sting was actually there instead of a guy dressed up like him.


I agree with that part being stupid, but I liked the segment as a whole. The video was pretty cool, and I liked how they were cutting to different parts of the arena where "sting" was presumably in the rafters. Overall, I loved it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Busted


What....in...the..blue..hell....????


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The One Man Gang said:


> maybe if Sting was actually there instead of a guy dressed up like him.


fpalm If that's the reason why you didn't like the segment you're an idiot.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natalya is wearing lots of black now. Amazing heel turn


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is Rikishi going to run over Bryan with a car at Fast Lane, and then say he did it for The Rock, for Roman Reigns?


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

They are staying away from twitter tnite haha.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Sting has some pretty legit editing skills 

Wonder if he uses premier


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Seth...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Shitttt rollins all kind of busted


Apparently he's never cheated before because he didn't use a damn bit of common sense.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

jscouser said:


> They are staying away from twitter tnite haha.


Man, I'd love to know what's going on backstage right now.

Who's raging more, Seth? Or Vince/HHH?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

domotime2 said:


> Well you can do something novel like try and make the 90% of your roster more interesting. Why have they had Ziggler do literally NOTHING in 2 months? Why not make the divas angle more interesting by adding some substance to it? You have an IC belt that hasn't been since in a few weeks....
> 
> The stuff with Cody and Goldust was good tonight, but make it into a BIG THING. Why keep it as this throw away story? They're on your roster, it's actually a good angle (I see where they're going) go with it.


There won't be any of this wrestling logic in my sports entertaining company Dammit!!
:vince3


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Someone explain this whole rollins crap.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Busted


:rivers :trips7 :StephenA is this is legit.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

jscouser said:


> They are staying away from twitter tnite haha.


I'm sure HHH and Steph(and Vince) cannot wait to get this RAW over with so they can tear Rollins a new a-hole for this embarassment. lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> :lmao
> 
> Stylin & Profiling


I see they gave Orton a new job stand in Randy

:maury


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i like that they did something at a restaurant, unfortunately everyone involved not name Kidd and Cesaro are as interesting as a dry wall


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jscouser said:


> They are staying away from twitter tnite haha.


what can they say, Seth Rollins penis is the #1 trend on twitter


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Busted


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Man, I'd love to know what's going on backstage right now.
> 
> Who's raging more, Seth? Or Vince/HHH?


We know how hard Seth's raging.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

like a typical diehard fan, still not sastified with tonight's developments...






















Need Rollins sextape.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why isn't Cole hyping twitter tonight??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Busted


"This was my sports entertainment soap opera vision all along!" :vince5

Seth on next season's Total Divas.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> :lmao
> 
> Stylin & Profiling


Dat flop :lmao


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Shamans said:


> Someone explain this whole rollins crap.


Seth send dick pic, wifey found out bout dick pic, twitter shenanigans, here we are


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Busted


:lmao This is gold


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Shamans said:


> Someone explain this whole rollins crap.


Seth posted a nude photo of Zahra who recently signed in NXT on Twitter and maybe FB too (or "Zahara" as he called her). Why? Who knows. But it was posted.

Seth's presumably now "ex" fiance then posted nudes of Seth.

In other words, Seth is probably gonna be buried :/


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shamans said:


> Someone explain this whole rollins crap.


Did you see the pics early on?


If you didn't, what the hell are you doing here asking about this "rollins crap"? :lol

If you did, then the only one that can truly explain this is Rollins himself and I doubt he even knows anyway....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL @ REIGNS DERP SIGN :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro&Kidd are awesome.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

oh this match is still on, i zoned out for awhile


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn Nattie's black attire :banderas


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> Well you can do something novel like try and make the 90% of your roster more interesting. Why have they had Ziggler do literally NOTHING in 2 months? Why not make the divas angle more interesting by adding some substance to it? You have an IC belt that hasn't been since in a few weeks....
> 
> The stuff with Cody and Goldust was good tonight, but make it into a BIG THING. Why keep it as this throw away story? They're on your roster, it's actually a good angle (I see where they're going) go with it.


You expect a writing team of 30 plus to figure out multiple story lines? A WWE writing team?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Give me the Real Americans and I'll actually care about the tag division, tbf.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOLLINS IS IN SO MUCH TROUBLE! :drake1

He probably got hacked or something.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Busted


Wow, this is bigger than when Billy Gunn got busted for sleeping with that 19 year old.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Man if this was a smark city, during the main event: 

"You got caught! You got caught!"
"Rollins penis *clap clap- clapclapclap"
"Seth is average! Seth is average!"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

domotime2 said:


> i like that they did something at a restaurant, unfortunately everyone involved not name Kidd and Cesaro are as interesting as a dry wall


You're too kind. 

They all sucked in that segment.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bullydully said:


> fpalm If that's the reason why you didn't like the segment you're an idiot.


Yeah you idiot. How can you not like a segment with Sting.Who actually wasn't Sting..
:shockedpunk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok why would those 2 use Cesaro's theme and not Kidd's :mj2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Getting pinned after being thrown off the top rope :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh match, just like the crowd I'm burned out.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

"eh" way to end it but looks like they're doing somethin' with Kidd and Swing King


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

im confused. sorry i really haven't been following. Rollins has a dick pic floating around? That's it?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Seth's fiance is stealing AJ's gimmick! How dare she!


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Man if this was a smark city, during the main event:
> 
> "You got caught! You got caught!"
> "Rollins penis *clap clap- clapclapclap"
> "Seth is average! Seth is average!"


that would be such gold


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro and Kidd wins! Yes!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Please make the uso's go away..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rikishi! Let's go!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Busted


Wtf :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wow, this is bigger than when Billy Gunn got busted for sleeping with that 19 year old.


Not that big at all as I never heard of that.






Sable for HoF


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how the hell is Rikishi a HOF?
He never did shit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RIKISHIIIIIIIIII


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Rikish going into the Koko B Ware "How the Fuck did He Get In" Wing?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Rikishi's theme was always so classic :banderas


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I was more hyped for Sting's Bound for Glory 2006 return than his WWE run so far. Loved how TNA did vignettes of Sting with different color face paint every week leading up to BFG '06. I was like "Oh my god...how is he going to look at Bound for Glory?"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOF takes another hit.

:jay


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Shamans said:


> Someone explain this whole rollins crap.


From my understanding, Seth cheated on his fiancé with an NXT trainee.

An image of said trainee, nude, was on Seth's phone, or sent to his computer, whatever the case, somehow Seth's fiancé got a hold of it.

So she posted it online on his social networking accounts, and then posted picture of a nude Seth on her accounts.

There's also some dialogue between Seth and said trainee that she's been posting.

So basically, Seth got busted for being unfaithful on the road. Or so it seems.

Also, people are fuckin studying Seth's junk to measure it. lololol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If he is HoF worthy, Val Venis is. Just saying.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice to see Tyson Kidd not losing.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> how the hell is Rikishi a HOF?
> He never did shit


He ran over Austin. He did it fo teh Rok


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to Rikishi. :clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ok why would those 2 use Cesaro's theme and not Kidd's :mj2


*
*swagger cackles his way to superstars, jobbing with the best theme on the roster*

Bet Cesaro's ears wish they hadn't disbanded.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They just showed Chris Benoit getting the stankface hahah


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

You look fly today


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Heyman did a HBK like sell for the Stink Face


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh get the fuck outta here with this shit.

And Luna and Elizabeth can't get in?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE Hall of Fame is a joke


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Does Rikishi poop in normal toilets?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> how the hell is Rikishi a HOF?
> *He never did shit*


He did it for the Rock tho.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> how the hell is Rikishi a HOF?
> *He never did shit*


He did shit for the Rock


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"I Did It For The Rock" is about to get F-5'd by Brock.

All makes sense to have him inducted in the midst of a main event storyline with Roman Reigns, he'll show up on Raw & Brock will show him what a real hit & run looks like.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rikishi to the HOF of driving.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this is a stretch, keesh, really?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SO are they going to mention that he tried to murder Stone Cold Steve Austin? lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564987665267691520


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Just cancel all the segments they had planned and put a camera on Rollins as he tries to explain this saga to Vince and the backstage reaction from the other wrestlers.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> how the hell is Rikishi a HOF?
> He never did shit


Except it, for The Rock.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Reigns DERP sign :maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

a shame Too Cool can't get on that shine.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Booker said heat on air , he'll be assassinated by morning


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

still have that theme on my ipod


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

more usos time with rikishi on the hof
fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, tbh, everyone will get in soon enough.

Godfather, Steven Blackman, Raven, Hardys, Dudleys, Al Snow, Hardcore Holly, Ken Shamrock, Test and so on

Because why not.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Not that big at all as I never heard of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was years ago. Shit was posted on youtube by his ex, don't know if it still up or not.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

To those asking what Rikishi did to deserve a Hall of Fame spot:

He did it fo da Rock. He did it fo da people.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This raw sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not sure he is HOF material.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like there may be no Ambrose tonight 

Miz/Sandow should be fun though.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Rikishi? Really.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Still haven't seen the Diva nude pic.

Seen Seth's dick about 50 times today.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Those cheers that instantly turned to boos when Miz appeared :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That Reigns derp sign is gonna get confiscated.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

yeah, but ya lost! 

anywayz, i read an interview where rikishi said he used clean tights for wrestlers he liked, and would wear used/dirty tights for matches with wrestlers he didn't like. 

Could u imagine being on his shyt list, and getting a stinkface with dirty drawers after a 8 minutes match?!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why was the WWF logo blurred out?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Naomi stinkface to Natalya/Cesaro/Kidd, anyone?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This Raw is slow, i'm battling the sandman rn and unfortunately not the wrestler because I'd probably win lol.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> This raw sucks


There's way more entertainment on Twitter.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

WWE Attitude said:


> still have that theme on my ipod


*SO THAT'S WTF THEIR THEME WAS SAYING*

Whew, glad to finally get to the bottom of that mystery


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> how the hell is Rikishi a HOF?
> He never did shit


That's not true, he rubbed it in people's faces!
That's guaranteed hall of fame in this man's WWE!
:vince2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm not sure he is HOF material.


Agreed, are they going to let Santino in too?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm not sure he is HOF material.


If Vince McMahon's driver can get in, anyone can. It's not that serious of a HOF. Plus they have to fill out a show during WM.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

heel_turn said:


> Naomi stinkface to Natalya/Cesaro/Kidd, anyone?



Naomi stink face to me :yes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This Seth Rollins debacle is 1000 more times entertaining than whats going on with the show right now! :lol


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Well, tbh, everyone will get in soon enough.
> 
> Godfather, Steven Blackman, Raven, Hardys, Dudleys, Al Snow, Hardcore Holly, Ken Shamrock, Test and so on
> 
> Because why not.


Eventually every wrestler ever will be in except Benoit, Chyna, and CM Punk.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dear Seth's soon to be ex-girlfriend,

post some Paige.

Sincerely,
the internet


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Tha Pope said:


> *SO THAT'S WTF THEIR THEME WAS SAYING*
> 
> Whew, glad to finally get to the bottom of that mystery


Now I'd like to know that first word during Cena's theme.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> Why was the WWF logo blurred out?



They lost the WWF name and trademark to World Wildlife Foundation


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Frieza said:


> Just cancel all the segments they had planned and put a camera on Rollins as he tries to explain this saga to Vince and the backstage reaction from the other wrestlers.


Ratings!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> SO are they going to mention that he tried to murder Stone Cold Steve Austin? lol.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> This Seth Rollins debacle is 1000 more times entertaining than whats going on with the show right now! :lol


Exactly. Aside from listening to Heyman and watching Brock watching us(and smirking), this RAW has been awful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm not sure he is HOF material.


He did it for the rock tho.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Surprised at Rikishi getting inducted, but congrats to him. And The Big Kish is a 1-time IC Champ and *2-time* tag champ, Mr. Distinguished Sounding WWE HoF Announcer Man.



gamegenie said:


> I'm starting to realize that every Samoan has behaved this way.


I blame it on Rikishi's Make a Difference gimmick from yesteryear. He sure did make a difference, considering his boys are sure trying to appease Naomi's family. 8*D

In all seriousness though, Polynesians made a presence in hip-hop culture, especially in the Los Angeles scene, beginning in 1990 thanks to the Boo-Yaa T.R.I.B.E., who also happen to be Samoan.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> That Reigns derp sign is gonna get confiscated.


 It has been out there already for 2 and a half hour


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> Why was the WWF logo blurred out?


Old recycled footage.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I saw a Roman Empire sign!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Tha Pope said:


> *SO THAT'S WTF THEIR THEME WAS SAYING*
> 
> Whew, glad to finally get to the bottom of that mystery


"Ain't no Waaaaaaadi pa!"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rikishi in the HOF before the Rock tho


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

captain buzzkil Sin Cara


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> They lost the WWF name and trademark to World Wildlife Foundation


but they don't always blurr it out which is weird


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you know that Sin Cara is Spanish for eliminated :jbl


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Now that Rollins will presumably be buried, can we call up Kevin Owens pretty soon and start his push to top heel?

And don't give Owens security or make him a coward. Just let him crush everyone like Brock or Rusev get to.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Another rematch :lmao


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Why is Sin Cara still getting air time? This is a joke.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

no Ambrose / BNB development?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> They lost the WWF name and trademark to World Wildlife Foundation


Yeah but I thought they agreed on something where WWE could still use the logo, like in WWE Network?


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Cara needs his trampoline back


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Darkod said:


> Ratings!!!!


Actually put it on the Network. Keep it locked away for a month and then release it when people have to pay for the damn thing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another rematch from last week.









Bunch of lazy fucks.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rollins vs his fiancee in a nudes on a pole match at Fast Lane


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Eventually every wrestler ever will be in except Benoit, Chyna, and CM Punk.


What about Owen?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> I saw a Roman Empire sign!


Going as strong as the actual Roman Empire can be, in 2015.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> how the hell is Rikishi a HOF?
> He never did shit


You can say that for a good chunk of the other Hall of Fame inductees as well.

To be fair to Rikishi though, he was over at one point and had a solid mid-card career. Kinda unfair to say he never did anything.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Old recycled footage.


That explains it, thanks.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Bullydully said:


> fpalm If that's the reason why you didn't like the segment you're an idiot.


guess I'm an idiot then.

If they're gonna tease Sting responding to HHH ("like a man"), only to flash "I ACCEPT" on the screen, then you're easily satisfied.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> From my understanding, Seth cheated on his fiancé with an NXT trainee.
> 
> An image of said trainee, nude, was on Seth's phone, or sent to his computer, whatever the case, somehow Seth's fiancé got a hold of it.
> 
> ...


Lets be honest the girlfriend was hotter than the trashy looking skank he was fucking on the side


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> but they don't always blurr it out which is weird


They've got an archive of blurred footage now. Must be too much trouble to go back to the un-blurred tapes and transfer it again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MIZDOW WRESTLING :mark:


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

holy shit Sin Cara's still in the company


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I just spend 15 mins searching for Rollins' nudes. Was curious. Now I don't feel straight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Rikishi in the HOF before the Rock tho


When you don't have a headliner for the show, that's when you invite the Rock for an easy packed house.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Now I'd like to know that first word during Cena's theme.


THANK YOU

I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD I WANT TO KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IT IS

I THINK ITS APPLE DOUGH

CENA LIKES APPLE DOUGH

ONCE YOU HEAR IT YOU WILL NEVER UNHEAR IT


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Make sure The Miz is comfortable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> no Ambrose / BNB development?


:ambrose4 playing poker in Vegas. Wade got some bad news for his credit.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Could he be suspended or fired? I'm friggin worried...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

crowd too busy looking for seth nudes to cheer.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tha Pope said:


> holy shit Sin Cara's still in the company


Don't forget, it's Sin Cara 2.0 :lol


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

the Steiner Brothers have got to get in eventually


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is Damien Sandow about to win a match on Raw?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz always gets good heat, at least


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"If you put your hands down, how will you take your sunglasses off"

Oh JBL :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> You can say that for a good chunk of the other Hall of Fame inductees as well.
> 
> To be fair to Rikishi though, he was over at one point and had a solid mid-card career. Kinda unfair to say he never did anything.


Kayfabe speaking. and just being over should means guys like the godfather and val venis should make it too.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sandow's stomach looks like mine...he'll never get a push with a stomach like mine.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sometimes I think they under pay a random mexican to play Sin Cara for the week.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This is a different fella playing Sin Cara than the original right? Forgot this character still existed, should have just thrown him into the same place David Otunga and that ref who was a bad guy but then got stuck in a cave.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

It was Damien Sethdow all along, Austin!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Booker calling Damien "The Mizdow" made me chuckle for some reason, much like when Bryan D called Ryback "The Ryback".

But nevermind that shit, because listen to dem "Let's go Mizdow!" chants tho. :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

KakeRock said:


> It has been out there already for 2 and a half hour


:lol Awesome


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Let's Go Mizdow!


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Question, did anybody else catch the Page slip tonight? 

either she needs to wash down there or somebody has been putting in alot of work on her if you catch my drift

but brown skin down there on a very pale femzale, that is just not healthy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loudest the crowd has been all night.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The miz :lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

lol. OD


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

ProtoKall said:


> Could he be suspended or fired? I'm friggin worried...


De-pushed likely.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahahaha


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz is fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... the Miz is just such a good heel. Damn.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

dat heat


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz :lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow this is horrible


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

THE FUCK IS AMBROSE AT


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade barrett LOL


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Question, did anybody else catch the Page slip tonight?
> 
> either she needs to wash down there or somebody has been putting in alot of work on her if you catch my drift
> 
> but brown skin down there on a very pale femzale, that is just not healthy


Pics please.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Somebody joked about Godfather in the HOF.

Jokes on you bro. He should be. Papa Shango, Godfather, Kama Mustafa in the Nation of Domination. Staple of New Generation and Attitude Era. IC Champion, and Tag Team Champion.

Put him in.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

They really going with this Virgil overcoming his boss storyline.

Might as well go all the way and have the real Virgil come out with a booth asking 30 dollars for a autograph.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao. I don't like Miz, but he's a great heel.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz owning the crowd :ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Losing to Sin Cara is like the equivalent to losing at home to the Jacksonville Jaguars. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz is jealous..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Miz!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Mizdow vs Sin Cara. Stunt Double I vs Stunt Double II


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Miz is such a good fucking heel and Mizdow is such an amazing fucking mic worker and talent.

God, I love these two.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Miiiiz... fucking loving this right now. He should have been allowed to be this since his return.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Miz with some pretty legit heel work


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

As much as I hate The Miz. He plays a great heel


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz being a GOAT heel. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Want to get heel heat with Wrestling fans? Claim that anybody besides Ric Flair made the Figure Four famous.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The Miz calling it his figure four leg lock makes children cry.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess not on Sandow winning :mj2


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Sin Cara winning? Wow


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Real World Miz is a god.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually like Miz as a cocky chicken shit mid card heel.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why have we got this shit and no BNB and Ambrose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seriously, keep Cara down in NXT. Nobody cares about him on the main roster. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I still miss Rikishi more from his Headshrinker days though, as Fatu.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Dat Sin Cara song, is good


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Doesn't matter what Miz does he will forever be a geek to me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz is Gold!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This match sucked, all the way down to the commentators that sounded to coward to mention Ric Flair. 


Bet you had that been Tony Schiavonie and Jim Ross they wouldn't had no problem throwing some history lessons in the commentary.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz actually being tolerable? What sorcery is this? :lol

lel at Bradshaw pointing out that the ref didn't even start a 10-count when Damien was outside the ring being Miz's butt monkey.



Frieza said:


> This is a different fella playing Sin Cara than the original right? Forgot this character still existed, should have just thrown him into the same place David Otunga and that ref who was a bad guy but then got stuck in a cave.


Yeah, Hunico is playing him again after they sacked Mistico for being injured for the millionth time.

And I like the Cara character. :\


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

"The move I made famous" :lmao Miz is great


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I love how everytime Miz has a manager/partner/rookie. They're always more over than him like Daniel Bryan,Alex Riley and Damien Mizdow and they've all beat him at a PPV(Mizdow will)


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Everyone jumping on the Miz bandwagon. He's always been a great midcard heel.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

domotime2 said:


> the Steiner Brothers have got to get in eventually


They deserve to go in as a team, but Scott talks trash about WWE a lot. 

Unfortunately that affects HOF. It's political, not based on if people actually deserve it or not.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"Where do we go when we die"

Well damn.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandow's one of the most over superstars on the show. Let's hope he gets a main event push soon.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Miz owning the crowd :ti


Ya that was great, a Cleveland native trolling the Columbus crowd. Lol!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

If talking to undertaker, why would bray have feared him?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuckoff Bray you boring cunt.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Bossman should be in the Hall of Fame this year.

Long overdue.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally, Ambrose!

I was about to go to sleep.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth's girlfriend has a friend in production and will post the leaks on the tron during his match.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ambrose!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Um Bray he is home. He's been there since after WM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Got
damn Ambrose
:ass


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lemme guess, Ambrose vs Axel


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ooooh Ambrose next, come on BNB time to show your face to.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Well good thing the MitB briefcase holder gets a depush sort of before their cash in anyways... Ahh fuk... this isn't even funny.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Sheamus is back GOD DAMN IT
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yeah, Hunico is playing him again after they sacked Mistico for being injured for the millionth time.
> 
> And I like the Cara character. :\


Who in the blue hell is Hunico? Was he in that TNA group LAX? Sounds like someone who was in LAX. I can't handle more than one masked wrestler at a time and I'm sticking with Mysterio even though he has knees weaker than an 80 year old man. I still believe he can do the flips!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What Paige slip was there?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

OMFG Bray is a GOD! :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Ambrose is literally the only Shield member not fucked one way or another please keep him safe*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DAT WYATT PROMO!!!!!!!
HURRY UP TAKER I NEED THIS MATCH


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Heel Miz is really good IMO. I like this storyline to their obvious breakup . Most entertaining thing to me tonight.

And AMBROSE!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Sheamus better be coming back as a heel...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cmon sheamus, do some heel work when you come back


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Shameus Returns promo again, i hope he returns as heel this time


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

For the love of god, make Sheamus come back as a heel so that he's at LEAST tolerable and not an annoying schmuck.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz should just stop being a wrestler and be a manager or a commentator.

EDIT: And Sheamus better come back as a heel. Tired of his face character.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

:ambrose4 ready to grab the brass ring that :rollins just dropped.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ambrose looks like a LEGIT badass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

1-800-FELLA is coming back.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Good God, are they making this a 4-hour episode?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I love how everytime Miz has a manager/partner/rookie. They're always more over than him like Daniel Bryan,Alex Riley and Damien Mizdow and they've all beat him at a PPV(Mizdow will)


Proof he is a great heel.. he gets other people over!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Big Bossman should be in the Hall of Fame this year.
> 
> Long overdue.


only 1 dead guy a year unfortunately


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dean!!! :mark:


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

I wonder who Bray is talking too. I can't wait till they reveal the person.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, my nig Ambrose just some random joe schmoe. I miss the days when he was the focal point of the show.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Damn, Wyatt's promo :mark: The guy HAS to go over Taker at Mania.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Is Bo Dallas injured?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sheamus coming back.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch all these Wyatt promos turn out to be for Randy Orton :hmm:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Kayfabe speaking. and just being over should means guys like the godfather and val venis should make it too.


Kayfabe speaking, he was an Intercontinental champion and held the tag team titles multiple times. I'd say that isn't too shabby of being inducted in kayfabe terms compared to someone who really didn't have that much of an impressive career in the WWE *cough* Koko. B Ware *cough*. 

And I'm sure Godfather and Val Venis will make it too someday considering they had a good mid-card run themselves.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Ambrose is literally the only Shield member not fucked one way or another please keep him safe*


yeah he is

he was jobbed out for a year as US champion, and has not won a feud in like 6 months

he just rises above it all like DB did


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Seth's girlfriend has a friend in production and will post the leaks on the tron during his match.


You mean "ex" girlfriend shes' changed her status on FB to "single"....LOL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fitting PayDay commercial.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck haters.

Ambrose has the look you WWE morons!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Ambrose is literally the only Shield member not fucked one way or another please keep him safe*


Isn't he THE most fucked?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> Is Bo Dallas injured?


*He has been, but I'm pretty sure he came back at a house show recently.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah it's against axel, he was just on the app. sigh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess there is time for Dean.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Kayfabe speaking, he was an Intercontinental champion and held the tag team titles multiple times. I'd say that isn't too shabby of being inducted in kayfabe terms compared to someone who really didn't have that much of an impressive career in the WWE *cough* Koko. B Ware *cough*.
> 
> And I'm sure Godfather and Val Venis will make it too someday considering they had a good mid-card run themselves.


KoKo shouldn't be in either and most would agree with that.

The HOF is supposed to be for Legends, the best of the best. Neither are that


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Bray's promos are for Bo Dallas


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Raw is Axel.


----------



## Alfy23 (Feb 5, 2015)

I remember when fans complained that they couldn't understand Bray Wyatt's promos. Still amazing.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Zayniac said:


> Raw is Axel.


The True winner of the Royal Rumble. lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Curtis Axel in the 10:30 slot. Wonder if he'll beg us not to change the channel.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh ffs


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

#AxelMania


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Curtis Axel


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Axel hahha


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

No one cares about Curtis Axel at all...


----------



## Alfy23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Vince McMahon is reportedly changing the WrestleMania main event to have Curtis Axel go over Kanye West.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince only wishes Reigns was as average on the mic like Axel is


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AxelMania!!!!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Watch all these Wyatt promos turn out to be for Randy Orton :hmm:


General rule for WWE is that the answer is Big Show. So many times I've been disappointed expecting ANYBODY other than Big Show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Axel's Rumble rant time!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shots fired at Kanye.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How ironic that Mr.Perfect creates the most imperfect son imaginable. Mom dudes should of swallowed this one.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Axel-mania.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel like we've been here before. Haven't we been here before?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

N.C.A.

No Charisma Axel.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

THE CHOSEN ONE! CURTIS! AXEL!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Not a bad promo start up from Axel.

Dude ain't that bad of a mic worker.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Not even Kanye West!

#Axelmania 

Axel, my lord :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

AxelMania is rolling over


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Kanye vs Curtis at Mania confirmed


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

haha :lol


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

I FUCKING TOLD ALL OF YOU. His vengeance will be swift and terrible! ALL HAIL AXEL


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

#AxelMania #JusticeForAxel


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

The Axellence of Axecution!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gotta admit, Axel's been making me laugh lately. :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Seriously...they're bringing back Sheamus as the Irish warrior still?

Can't they just bring him back as Triple H's buddy, watching his back, with like an Owen Slater Boardwalk Empire look?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Alfy23 said:


> Vince McMahon is reportedly changing the WrestleMania main event to have Curtis Axel go over Kanye West.


He could then put Kanye in the HOF in 2016!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again ambrose vs axel, WHY??
Axelmania!! btw


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Axelmania = Townes Van Zandt's wet dream. 8*D



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I love how everytime Miz has a manager/partner/rookie. They're always more over than him like Daniel Bryan,Alex Riley and Damien Mizdow and they've all beat him at a PPV(Mizdow will)


When you're a solid B player in cutting promos but a solid D player in the ring, you can only do so much when it comes to keep crowds interested with your mic work. I'm counting the days until ebola gets called up to tag with Miz until the crowd gets bored with Miz and chants for ebola to snuff him out. :vince$


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Watch all these Wyatt promos turn out to be for Randy Orton :hmm:


If that's true at least Orton would put him over....*Side eyes Cena*


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

is Bad News hurt?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Axel needs to honestly fuck off. He's never gonna be as good as his dad. Just get rid of this guy already. He barely gets any pop. No boo's or cheers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean is the Lunatic Fringe. Seth's fiancee is The Lunatic Minge.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow a feint "Lets go Axel" chant lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> The Axellence of Axecution!


Doing what he does best.

Getting that ass whooped yet somehow making it boring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

NXT sent Axel away I guess.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

wow. Axel's offense looks stiff.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

_Only a few hours away from Takeover... 
Only a few hours away from Takeover... _


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

It just dawned on me that Axel kinda reminds me of Will Ferrel :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Axelmania running wild!!!


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i'm an Axel fan I admit it. Not because I think he can achieve great things, but you DO need jobbers my friends.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Axels a stud


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Frieza said:


> Who in the blue hell is Hunico? Was he in that TNA group LAX? Sounds like someone who was in LAX. I can't handle more than one masked wrestler at a time and I'm sticking with Mysterio even though he has knees weaker than an 80 year old man. I still believe he can do the flips!


Hunico was the evil Sin Cara / Sin Cara ***** before he was unmasked and became your typical everyday evil cholo thug.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

that pic is hotter than Seth's nude bruh :datass


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> How ironic that Mr.Perfect creates the most imperfect son imaginable. Mom dudes should of swallowed this one.


How did that sperm win


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah he is
> 
> he was jobbed out for a year as US champion, and has not won a feud in like 6 months
> 
> he just rises above it all like DB did


*Ambrose can potentially rise above it. Reigns is lacking in the talent department and Rollins is now going to have some setbacks due to this fiasco.

Ambrose has no issues as a talent or as a person right now, so he is the least fucked long term wise, imho.

He has the least 'negative drama' I should say.
*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That was an awful match lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

AxleMania!
AxleMania!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> :ambrose4 ready to grab the brass ring that :rollins just dropped.


Might want to wash that ring first.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> wow. Axel's offense looks stiff.


Just like Seth Rollins?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Ambrose is OVER tonight here with the crowd (Y)


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> wow. Axel's offense looks stiff.


Axel is one of the best strikers in the WWE.










:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why in the world would Ambrose want the IC title? Have he not seen what's happened to past IC Champions?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

So we've forgotten Ambrose has held the United States title then?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

When is the last time the IC champ worked Raw? 

Awful booking


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Ambrose can potentially rise above it. Reigns is lacking in the talent department and Rollins is now going to have some setbacks due to this fiasco.
> 
> Ambrose has no issues as a talent or as a person right now, so he is the least fucked long term wise, imho.
> 
> ...


If Rollins gets fucked maybe Ambrose will take his place.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BNZ :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I would like to see this Wall of Champions Dean keeps talking about.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

BNZ

awe fuck bye


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Da fuck's this?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Homer Addams on the tron now


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuckin hell.They actually made Dean look strong for once


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Barrett is such a troll :lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Both of the winners of the 2015 Royal Rumble have been pinned on Raw since the PPV. Solid work WWE. :clap


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BNZ needs to be covering Rollins right now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So how is Seth's Twitter account NOT on BNZ?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

BNZ


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

not doing Rollins vs Ambrose at wrestlemania 31 is a crime


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Knicks owner James Dolan is going door to door yelling at fans" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BNZ = Ratings. :barrett

And +1 to Wade for making light of Kardashian's robe looking like gimmick infringement towards Naitch.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Stop referencing the Grammy's! You're not hip WWE!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BNZ.......like TMZ.........get it? ha......ha.......ughhhhh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is such an overproduced show.
Holy fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Why in the world would Ambrose want the IC title? Have he not seen what's happened to past IC Champions?


Well he's got to do something, and it's still a title.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Dean Ambrose elevating the IC Title :clap


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

'MONKEY ESCAPES ZOO, RUNS FOR MAYOR'


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cyon said:


> BNZ needs to be covering Rollins right now


:lol agree


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I preferred it when Barrett just delivered bad news and kicked ass.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So the exact same fucking segment they had on Smackdown? fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Everyone here is waiting for Rollins to show up.

What a draw :mark:


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Good God, Stiff Rollins is the hot topic of all wrestling communities and sites.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breaking News. this segment sucked.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

With the amount of blood occurring from the noses tonight I'd give it a more than fair shot Joey Mercury gets all kinds of F'ed up. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I wonder if Swagger's face turn could make the best of RAW 2014...

................

of course it won't. 

:cry*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Best of WWE 2014. 

Well that must be a short DVD


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm hoping the fans are up to current events and send some scathing chants at Seth Rollins! :lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

What the hell is wrong with people saying Axel is a bad wrestler. Dude was training The Rock and Brock Lesnar for their returns!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hunico was the evil Sin Cara / Sin Cara ***** before he was unmasked and became your typical everyday evil cholo thug.


Ahhh, I remember that feud. They did a lot of pointing like the winner of the Rumble but without the fireworks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Might want to wash that ring first.


:ha


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

domotime2 said:


> not doing Rollins vs Ambrose at wrestlemania 31 is a crime


Pretty sure its gonna be Rollins vs his ex with Ambrose as ref

:saul


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, we DID want Seth Rollins to become this generation's Shawn Michaels.

Start in a Tag Team

Turn on your partner(s)

5 star matches

Pose naked

Win the WWE title

Pills?

Repeat 5.

Repeat 6.

Find Jesus

Reunite the Shield in a corny, kid friendly way


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Why in the world would Ambrose want the IC title? Have he not seen what's happened to past IC Champions?


I said the same about Dolph ZIggler, I mean dude was World champion now fights for the IC belt too. 




- - 


Wait WWE still promoting physical DVD/Blu-Rays and not the WWE Network.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Cyon said:


> BNZ needs to be covering Rollins right now



:barrett

I have some bad news about that push Rolins


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I’M AFRAID I’VE GOT SOME BAD NUDES


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I wonder if Swagger's face turn could make the best of RAW 2014...
> 
> ................
> 
> ...












It sucks doesn't it


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

domotime2 said:


> not doing Rollins vs Ambrose at wrestlemania 31 is a crime


How about Ambrose vs Bobby Rude


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins brings a RISE in the ratings. Hard to top. Stiff competition.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Come on Dean you're from the street, you know how to get what you want if it's being denied to you. You pick the fight, you make sure you get that fucker riled at you, make him angry, give him no choice, steal his car, steal his dog, just do it lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The leaks have been way more exciting than this RAW.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... the WWE tries way too hard to sound hip and into the cool things that they don't realise what is actually cool or not anymore. Wonder when Star Wars comes out they'll mix it up with Star Trek or vice versa... it would be such a Vince thing to do.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well he's got to do something, and it's still a title.


This is true. 

I see him winning the title at Mania in a rematch. Not sure who he defends against that has any star power though since winning the mid-card titles is like jumping off a cliff but somehow you don't die.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This episode has put me in such a stupor I can't even think of a witty quip to post here.
Vince's master plan all along!! Mind control the crowd though crushing apathy!
:vince2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I wonder if Swagger's face turn could make the best of RAW 2014...
> 
> ................
> 
> ...


It might make a cameo in there somewhere


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Come on Dean you're from the street, you know how to get what you want if it's being denied to you. You pick the fight, you make sure you get that fucker riled at you, make him angry, give him no choice, steal his car, steal his dog, just do it lol.


WWE isn't real.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

the sting vs triple h angle would be a LOT better if they didn't completely undo EVERYTHING that was accomplished by him interfering at survivor series.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Best of WWE 2014.
> 
> Well that must be a short DVD


It's Wrestlemania XXX inside the box.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I wonder if Swagger's face turn could make the best of RAW 2014...
> 
> ................
> 
> ...


We you'd have to buy the DVD to find out!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :rollins brings a RISE in the ratings. Hard to top. Stiff competition.


Sounds like a Val Venis promo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jessie :grin2:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

kariverson said:


> What the hell is wrong with people saying Axel is a bad wrestler. Dude was training The Rock and Brock Lesnar for their returns!


Just because you help train doesn't mean you're good yourself. His matches generally lack anything to care about and he's like a robot that knows what to do but is so emotionless about it you forget it as soon as it's over.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> It might make a cameo in there somewhere


It'll be on in the background somehow with one of the announcers talking over it, about something else.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> The leaks have been way more exciting than this RAW.


Agreed. This Raw has been your typical going through the motions type Raw, but the leaks have made tonight somewhat interesting at least.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

domotime2 said:


> not doing Rollins vs Ambrose at wrestlemania 31 is a crime


Rollins may be getting ready to join TNA by the time WM get here lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Well, we DID want Seth Rollins to become this generation's Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Start in a Tag Team
> 
> ...


So who's the Triple H of the group?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why did Reigns come through the crowd again LOL


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Well, we DID want Seth Rollins to become this generation's Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Start in a Tag Team
> 
> ...


What about getting beaten up by guys at a bar?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the WWE does know that they can't keep putting Reigns in tag matches and singles with Big Show forever, right?

Was training at the performance center not recommended after his injury?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns with the jobber entrance :ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if Seth will get buried that fast?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol give reigns the jobber entrance so the boos don't get aired


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Reigns with the jobber treatment


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> It sucks doesn't it


*MY POOR BABY WHY DOESN'T HE GET ANY LOVE OR RECOGNITION.*


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Reigns with the jobber entrance :ti


Probably trying to make the TV audience not hear the boos.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

No NXT match


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Lol give reigns the jobber entrance so the boos don't get aired


Smart if you ask me


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Roman's crowd response is like a white guy saying the N word at work 

just a hush
then rumblings 
then boooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Well seriously, we can say goodbye about Seth being the face of the company. Let's go Ambrose!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Rollins may be getting ready to join TNA by the time WM get here lol.


Is that Reth Sollins in the impact zone


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A jobber entrance for Roman Reigns? :lmao What the hell is wrong with this company?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DA GAWD :trips3

:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman jobber entrance :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Well, we DID want Seth Rollins to become this generation's Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Start in a Tag Team
> 
> ...


My stomach hurts, fucking hell


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow this crowd sucks. No pop at all for DB.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

if you want a great example of why raw can't be 3 hours, look no further than tonight...

they're REDOING THE MATCH FROM THE FIRST HOUR!!!! LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO The only difference is they're adding...the guy who wrestled in the 2nd match!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam crowd not even loud for Bryan WTF Ohio?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Breaking News: Seth Rollins has officially passed John Cena on the "Make-A-Wish" counter tonight, fulfilling a record number of wishes in one night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Playing the role of Seth Rollins is Hunico.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

In to see the look on Rollins face :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Orton time


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Well seriously, we can say goodbye about Seth being the face of the company. Let's go Ambrose!


I would say I feel bad for Seth but...
GO AMBROSE


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

ROLLINS LOOKS SO PISSED HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FlashPhotographer said:


> Reigns with the jobber treatment


Nah just hiding the boos, so he won't get booed twice

Hope the crowd does not chant Dick Pics


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AND HERE HE IS :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Lol give reigns the jobber entrance so the boos don't get aired


Team with Bryan, jobber entrance. Hiding boos.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*If only someone started up a "WE SAW YOUR DIIIIIIIICK" chant.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

crowd is dead


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor Rollins :mj2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> WWE isn't real.


No shit, really? lol, they've got to have continuity to his character. It doesn't do good to say you'll stop at nothing, that you'll get that IC title shot but the character holding it is saying no, The authority won't give him it, so he's got to take it. It's just logic but the WWE don't have much of that.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

No, Cole. 

They're not going to talk about the tag-match on Social Media. :lmao


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Rollins...like a boss


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Rollins keeps the nudes in the briefcase.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Rollins looks frustrated.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Well this is awkward..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey, it's Seth Rollins!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins with the SHIT EATING GRIN as usual hahahaha.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> He could then put Kanye in the HOF in 2016!


Kanye: "Katie Vic, I'm let you finish, but I deserve to be in the HOF first!!!"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hey look, it's Seth Rollins and his dick...I mean Joey Mercury.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh look it's the short man himself.

I'm talking about Daniel Bryan of course.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth trying to look like he's not crying, like Flight of the Conchords.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is still pretty dead.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

They crowd needs to start a dick pic chant 

please god

please


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Rollins had such a look of pain when he came out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tommy-V said:


> No NXT match


Pretty smart if they didn't plan on putting any of the NXT talent over. They got a couple of commericals so that's good.

[URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=5]#5 on2Match[/URL] or #5 .2SethSize?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Reigns isn't really that much bigger than Bryan... wow.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Dam crowd not even loud for Bryan WTF Ohio?


they're dead for everyone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they don't have to tag in and out in this match?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Orton time


He's probably too busy laughing at DickGate going on Twitter right now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe Orton returns?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well this is going fast.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Rollins is lucky this isn't the night after WM, or one of those ECW reunion crowds... they'd have all kinds of chants.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan getting speared?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Start a "You Got Hacked" Chant


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks this is good a good thing for Rollins?? Who the fuck wants to get married??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Dam crowd not even loud for Bryan WTF Ohio?


It's Ohio. They are in Ohio willingly. I wouldn't cheer either.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman taken out for hot tag.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So this is really 4 on 1 j&j security only counts as one total man


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

setting up for romans superman comeback... wonderful


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The company really needs to goto more wrestling cities because this crowd fucking sucks. You goto more wrestling cities, more often in a row maybe that'll smarten up fans in other cities to actually make some damn noise for a change

Oh look , a weak Daniel Bryan chant lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why couldn't this be held in a super smarky city....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*God, I'm picturing Rollins naked right now in this match...he bounces too much around in the ring for this and I'm not even attracted to him.*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Sierra
Hotel
India
Echo
Lima
D...De....Dick


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Good grief.

Of all the times for this "Dick Pic" nonsense to occur. It has to occur in a city where it's as loud as a Public Library. fpalm


wish this happened in Philly. :lol


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Maybe Orton returns?



Maybe :sheamus returns?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Seth has Zahra's panties in that briefcase.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Did I just see OHIO PINK COAT GUY in the crowd? :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Rollins justifies why I objectify the fuck out of wrestlers.:ass


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why isn't the crowd chanting for Austin?


See this is how you know WWE sucks today. 


Usually when shit got in a bad disavantage like it is right now. The crowd sensing the bullshit would start chanting Austin. 

Then Austin would come out and stun everyone in the ring. Flip the bird to whoever was the authority and then get on the ring rope corners to flip the fans. 


#MisstheAttitudeEra :austin


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Reigns isn't really that much bigger than Bryan... wow.


What? 

A trip to the optometrist might be a good idea for you.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol @ the people thinking this crap is gonna affect Rollins in any way. 

It's not. Get over it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

If only Raw was in New York or Chicago tonight. Imagine the chants.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Stad said:


> :maury


:clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

If Orton returns tonight this crowd will be so dead for him maybe its best if he doesn't


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

A Seth Rollins dick pic.......................OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now we are not just getting the same matches on Raw and SD, we are getting the same match twice on the same Raw


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Lol at people acting like Roman AND Daniel aren't both going to have a big come back and "hot" moment.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Noble channeling Shane-o-mac


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Noble vs Danielson one more time?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol they are having the kayfabe jobbers beat up Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock needs to do a run in.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seth just carrying on like he aint got a care in the fuckin world..Brilliant this guy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MANIC_ said:


> Lol @ the people thinking this crap is gonna affect Rollins in any way.
> 
> It's not. Get over it.


Seriously, it's kinda gross how a couple of Ambrose marks are seemingly happy about it to a certain degree. Gross.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Frieza said:


> Ahhh, I remember that feud. They did a lot of pointing like the winner of the Rumble but without the fireworks.


Pretty much.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Reigns isn't really that much bigger than Bryan... wow.


Yea, only about 2 feet.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Noble just yelled "oh shit"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Reigns gets to sit out for another match? :ti
Future, y'all.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This crowd is so fuckin shit. Honestly kills the show for me


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show has been fucking terrible and an Orton return can't save it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MANIC_ said:


> Lol @ the people thinking this crap is gonna affect Rollins in any way.
> 
> It's not. Get over it.


Oh it's going to affect him some way. At the very least he's going to hear about this from the boys forever. And his dick went worldwide, so......


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd is done.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Zac512 said:


> What?
> 
> A trip to the optometrist might be a good idea for you.


I didn't say he was as big as Reigns... but the way some talk about Bryan and Reign's looks, you'd picture a foot difference. It was maybe a 6 inch difference.

And I'm so trying not to turn that into a joke..... >.<


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> So Reigns gets to sit out for another match? :ti
> Future, y'all.


As soon as you say that :lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Just a question about Sting.

Is he going to wrestle in a T-Shirt like he's been doing for years? Cause it doesn't look out of place at all and make Sting look ridiculous... :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We need a 3 inch dick chant.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will we see Randall tonight?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I didn't say he was as big as Reigns... but the way some talk about Bryan and Reign's looks, you'd picture a foot difference. It was maybe a 6 inch difference.
> 
> And I'm so trying not to turn that into a joke..... >.<


I wonder how many inches different compared with :rollins


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ironic that seth is the architect does he make condominimiums


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Frieza said:


> Just a question about Sting.
> 
> Is he going to wrestle in a T-Shirt like he's been doing for years? Cause it doesn't look out of place at all and make Sting look ridiculous.


I cant see vince or hhh allowing that.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

More breaks for the delicate Roman Reigns.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Noble channeling Shane-o-mac


If only the crowd got into it. 



Noble's a pussy *clap*, *clap*, *clap*,*clap*, *clap*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> Will we see Randall tonight?


We have seen enough snakes tonight.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ha so every Reigns match over 2 minutes has a spot where he gets to lay on the ground until the last 30 seconds.

Oh yes he is ready for singles matches main eventing PPV.

How many minutes of the 3 way at WM is he going to taken out for?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If Seth Rollins said he hates his life then that means he hates the push he's receiving. Does that mean someone else can have his push!? :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Ryback


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this is nearly corpus christi bad level crowd.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

They setting up survivor series already?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No Orton tonight


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

did i just wait for Ryback to come ...


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Randy Orton would be the same as these 3 guys coming to make the save. Wait, Orton would be more help than these 3 guys.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

these three :ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Did I just hear "His penis!" from the crowd?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF No get these jobbers out of here we want Orton


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kane's already in the ring. Someone else has to run in.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Yawn*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stad said:


> :maury


I love Rollins, but I don't feel bad about what's happening to him in his personal life. He's the one that cheated. Karma came back and struck him. Plus, his fiance was like a 10/10, why would you wanna cheat on that.. Like that's Crazy as fuck.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I'm honestly annoyed that 'Team Cena' is still a thing.*


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

So pumped for Survivor Series...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A preview of next week's main-event RIGHT HERE DAWGS.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cole sounds bored as fuck tonight.

Can't blame him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is a struggle.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they pre book a spot in every reigns match in which they do something that allows him to take a nap


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

How wasn't this a DQ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bah Gawd all Hell has broke loose!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Come oooooooooooooooon Orton.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Just tuned in. Wow, this crowd blows.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Have Ziggler/Rowan/Ryback saved anyone so far? The always get beaten up.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Daniel Bryan just yes'd up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Interesting Bryan wrestled part of the match with his shirt on.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan vs Show, Rollins , Kane at Fast Lane better be a street fight


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bullshit that's trending world wide :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And Zigglypuff too. 



NastyYaffa said:


> This crowd is so fuckin shit. Honestly kills the show for me


Can't really blame them considering what a yawn-inducing main event this is. They were pretty damn alive for Ziggler / Wyatt, the Sting announcement and even Miz's trash talking.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Start the night with a bullshit DQ and end the night with a blatant one... awesome.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

reigns gonna spear bryan


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

WWE show us what is really trending.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

are Roawn ziggler Ryback a faction now or something? why they always hanging together?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow the black guy in the front is now cheering Bryan pick a side damn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Joey :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

YOOOOOOOOOOOO Joey Mercury deserves like 5 beers for that :lmao


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

um.... where is Roman?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chrome said:


> A preview of next week's main-event RIGHT HERE DAWGS.


:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury is dead.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I'm pretty sure they pre book a spot in every reigns match in which they do something that allows him to take a nap


That's why they'll put Bryan in the main event of WM.

Bryan can wrestle Brock for 45 min. while Reigns sits in a corner. Superman punch and spear to Bryan, Reigns is new champ.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> If Seth Rollins said he hates his life then that means he hates the push he's receiving. Does that mean someone else can have his push!? :mark:


What he really means is the girlfriends pussy tastes good but atm i wanna taste yours much more


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns heel hahaha


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lmao Reigns :heston


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan's about to eat a spear


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So....they are turning Reigns heel?


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Hell yeah Reigns


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

lol


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Roman deserved to get the pin, he did so much work


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Reigns with the boo's and no reaction after the 3 count lol man this crowd SUCKS


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> If Seth Rollins said he hates his life then that means he hates the push he's receiving. Does that mean someone else can have his push!? :mark:


When did he say that? Wasn't that some chick who posted that she hated her life?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Reigns is looking more and more heelish... but damn man, you were out for how long in a match AGAIN? Get some fucking cardio if you get gassed that easily!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That was just instinct from Reigns from his Shield Days


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns wins!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I swear to God that Regins does the least and somehow gets the most. I guess you get a pass in life when you're DA LOOK.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was actually pretty funny :ti


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

YOU WERE ON THE FLOOR THE ENTIRE MATCH


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

now, that was a great finish. reigns stealing bryan's thunder


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Same ending to a Roman tag match as he always had. Hot tag.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"You were on the floor the entire match" :ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heel turn complete.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You were on the floor the entire match! - D.Bry


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

God make this guy a heel please


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO at the guy in the front


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

conversation in gorilla before Authority comes out.

Joey Mercury: Guys, let's play a game. You have to choose one. Would you rather:

-have your nudes floating across the interwebs forever and ever. (keep in mind it isn't Favre bad)

-be involved in a corpse/necrophilia angle(albeit for the World Title)

-cry every week on live TV

-be cast as a stereotypical person who lives in a trailer and make take advantage of your blinded (by Tajiri) girlfriend

or

-get your face smashed in by a ladder and require plastic surgery?

Everyone at once: You had it easiest Mercury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*"You were on the floor the entire match!" Bryan summing Reigns's in ring career in one sentence.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And that black dude is so happy.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Guessing they're turning Roman heel? Not that they had a choice


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes chants to the spear hahahaha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So there's no turning back now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is so dumb. It's completely out of character for Bryan to act like this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

where orton at


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The new odd couple. Bryan to Reigns. 

"Don't you turn your back on me"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Heel turn.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Those black guys in the front row going YES after Roman speared Daniel. lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Black dude in the front was happy as shit:lmao


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Internet turns and starts cheering Reigns in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

YOU WERE ON THE FLOOR THE ENTIRE MATCH

Ahaha this is great


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Dem boooz


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooooh shit


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat heel look on Reigns :banderas


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Dat black dude now doing yes yes yes to bryan getting speared


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Boom! Spear!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

You were on the floor the entire time :bryanlol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

MOTHERFUCKING REIGNS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Roman on his Jay-Z shit

"This little n*gga Bryan is a garden to me"

:lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes chant to mock Bryan? This crowd SUCKS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like they are turning Reigns heel.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Reigns now in the Authority?

I say YES YES YES!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Look at that guy in the front row trying to start a yes chant after that. Sorry, no one has been able to truly steal the yes chant bud.. nice try.

Though Reigns has to get heel now. THere is no turning back.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

OMFG :mark: :mark: :mark: 

THIS IS THE REIGNS I LOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob Lincoln said:


> YOU WERE ON THE FLOOR THE ENTIRE MATCH


Same thing :austin says about him


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Moar liek Trollin' Reigns, BELEE DAT. :reigns

Good to see him actually coming off as a stoic ass-kicker again instead of that cartoony faggotry they pulled with him a few weeks ago.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Now all we need next week is for Reigns to tell the crowd he doesn't care if they like him or not


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Roman deserved to get the pin, he did so much work


Kinda mirroring his career so far.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Roman heeling up. Yes.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Does JBL know when he asks "are they coexisting?" it doesn't matter because they aren't a team right?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Peep my 3 brothas in row 1 :maury


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just when we think they're turning reigns heel, they'll bring in dr Shelby for these two.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great RAW


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Yes chant to mock Bryan? This crowd SUCKS


Lucky it's not the Attitude Era crowd, it would be worse.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao that heat for the spear.

There was a little group there in the front on camera chanting "YES" though, so obviously there are some Reigns fans out there. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cyon said:


> YOU WERE ON THE FLOOR THE ENTIRE MATCH
> 
> Ahaha this is great


:lol


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

And like i said before, say it again, the bryan character is a whiny little bitch, such a pussy character. Bryan got what was coming to him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

1 guy and kids yes chanting Reigns.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

He's gonna breat Bryan with that spear. :mark:


----------



## Alfy23 (Feb 5, 2015)

I loved the Yes Chants after Reigns speared Bryan.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

reigns is not even heel...lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok. Back to the Rollins cheating scandal.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Roman Reigns is going to catch a knee next week.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Man, I'm down with this Bryan/Reigns feud. Both men are working VERY well together.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Loved the "you were on the floor the entire match!"

Playing off dat Royal Rumble resting time :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> OMFG :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> THIS IS THE REIGNS I LOVE!!!!!!!!


It's coming. I loved the crowd chanting "Fight" and a few even cheered the spear and mocked Bryan's yes chant. :mark:

Overall, RAW wasn't anything special.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

That wasnt a heel turn guys


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:lmao @ the fans shitting on Bryan

Well isn't that a sudden change of events :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

crowd loud for DB again

so Bryan does 99% of the match and Reigns does one move of doom for the win 

LOL

Reigns getting booed out of the building

Heel turn?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heel turn


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Just when we think they're turning reigns heel, they'll bring in dr Shelby for these two.


Yes, please , yes. I'm ready.


----------



## shitlord (Dec 31, 2014)

Not sure if they're chanting YES to mock Bryan or because they feel a heel turn on the horizon


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Steph loved that!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Steven Seagal said:


> And like i said before, say it again, the bryan character is a whiny little bitch, such a pussy character.


Amazing how a pussy character defeated all of evolution in one night. unkout


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

What was the point of that Brock appearance, seriously?

Utterly ridiculous. Abysmal booking.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


> Ok. Back to the Rollins cheating scandal.


Someone should call Joey Greco cuz there's some cheatin' goin' on

:maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*RAW was trash, as per usual.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still don't think Reigns is turning heel. He was just sticking up for himself after Bryan pushed him hard. Hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman got booed. let's make a thread on it!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to Fast Lane/seeing where this goes.

I know people say it's a foregone conclusion, but I've enjoyed Raw more since I stopped thinking about it and just started accepting it for what it is. Maybe Reigns is a lock, maybe he isn't, I'm just going to try and enjoy the ride as much as I can at this point.


----------



## Alfy23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Reigns and Bryan will go face to face on SmackDown...and if you miss it, just watch Raw


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lmao that heat for the spear.
> 
> There was a little group there in the front on camera chanting "YES" though, so obviously there are some Reigns fans out there. :lol


Well the keyword is "some" now isn't it?


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe this is why the WWE pushes whoever they want. Because the fans can't even decide what they really want. lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stays on floor the entire match
Gets the pin fall victory
IWC gets mad
He gets Rich
Leave

:reigns


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

MEMS said:


> Yes chant to mock Bryan? This crowd SUCKS


:lol Relax. It was those 4 guys in the front row. 90% of the crowd was booing Reigns in a non-smark city. Face Reigns is fucked at Mania.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Decent raw overall to me. My cynicism has not kicked-in
just yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> :lmao @ the fans shitting on Bryan
> 
> Well isn't that a sudden change of events :lol


How were they shitting on him, what show were you watching

he got a hug pop during the match during his come back then reigns got shitted for winning the match and spearing DB

Reigns fans can't even be honest


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> We need a 3 inch dick chant.


Go easy on him, it had to be around 5.

lolololol

Rollins is fucked


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Fans shitting on Bryan = Crowd boo'ed Roman and the one Black guy with the red shirt who was chanting No at the start of the match now was trying to start a yes chant...

Yeah seems legit...

OK Raw IMO The Sting presentation stole the show.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *RAW was trash, as per usual.*


One might also say it was junk, tonight...


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

They better have coverage of the Rollins scandal on the WWE Network which is free for new subscribers during the month of February.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Glad I skipped this RAW to follow the Rollins scandal. Disappointed I missed the GOAT, Curtis Axel, gracing us with his presence.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

King187 said:


> Maybe this is why the WWE pushes whoever they want. Because the fans can't even decide what they really want. lol.


HHH and Steph have both mentioned that issue before lol. IWC is very fickle.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

@WWECreative_ish: We thought for sure @WWERollins was going to win this match with a small package. #RAWTonight :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I love how some people here are making a dozen people doing a yes chant while the rest boo suddnely is "the arena is doing the yes chant for Reigns spearing Bryan!"..... yeeeesh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> Amazing how a pussy character defeated all of evolution in one night. unkout




so what? in promos and storyline wise, he's a complete whiny pussy, but you'll never agree cause you're biased as fuck. 

Guy does nothing but cry and whine and bitch all the time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*OH SHIT THE MIZ IS ON SIRENS LOOKING FINE AS FUCK EEEEEEEEEEH*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *RAW was trash, as per usual.*


Raw was great on social media though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Stays on floor the entire match
> Gets the pinball victory
> IWC gets mad
> He gets Rich
> ...


Reigns marks acting like Reigns cares about them. unk2


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Embrace the hate Roman, Embrace the hate.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

perfect opportunity to bring back Orton? 

nah, send out Ryback, Ziggler and Rowan instead. :vince$




but 

heel Reigns >


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *RAW was trash, as per usual.*


Just like Swaggers ankle lock


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


CM Punk's life rocks compared to the shit he'd be handed right now. Look at everyone else. Jeeeeesus. Lucky guy.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

To be fair that black dude was Yessing for Bryan seconds before.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Frieza said:


> They better have coverage of the Rollins scandal on the WWE Network which is free for new subscribers during the month of February.


:lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Average Raw


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> How were they shitting on him, what show were you watching
> 
> he got a hug pop during the match during his come back then reigns got shitted for winning the match and spearing DB
> 
> Reigns fans can't even be honest


Jesus christ man take the cape off, I'm not talking about the whole fucking arena :lol

My god the lengths some of you go to


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Someone should call Joey Greco cuz there's some cheatin' goin' on
> 
> :maury


Screw Greco, Tommy Grand 4-Life!


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Strong Roman boos lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap

That's how Roman should be.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Raw came up short this week..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So I wonder who Orton pissed off...relegated to live event matches against Kane.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Steven Seagal said:


> so what? in promos and storyline wise, he's a complete whiny pussy, but you'll never agree cause you're biased as fuck.
> 
> Guy does nothing but cry and whine and bitch all the time.


He just came back from a career threatening injury. 

Guy has the crowd in the palm of his hands something Reigns can't do.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

McCringleberry said:


> :lol Relax. It was those 4 guys in the front row. 55% of the crowd was booing Reigns in a non-smark city. Face Reigns is fucked at Mania.


fixed your numbers are way off man


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Still don't think Reigns is turning heel. He was just sticking up for himself after Bryan pushed him hard. Hope I'm wrong, though.


Yeah, I feel the same way, but if the crowd keeps being hostile towards Reigns, creative may have to turn him heel.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I love how some people here are making a dozen people doing a yes chant while the rest boo suddnely is "the arena is doing the yes chant for Reigns spearing Bryan!"..... yeeeesh.



I mean.. that's exactly what the other side does even for the lowest amount of boos in the other direction..

Lets stop pretending fans of certain guys just aren't biased.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

How was that a heel turn when bryan was whining about nothing really, then pushed reigns, he deserved a spear for being such a whiny little shit.

Who gives a fuck if reigns pinned mercury, like he just took away a huge win for bryan.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Frieza said:


> They better have coverage of the Rollins scandal on the WWE Network which is free for new subscribers during the month of February.


Seth, I'm afraid I've got some bad news....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :clap
> 
> That's how Roman should be.


Yep


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Spaz350 said:


> One might also say it was junk, tonight...


*/baddum tiss*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The babyface doing the heelish stuff and the other guy getting booed for reacting to it.

Feels so much like Y2J/HBK years ago. Time for Reigns to hit Brie in the face!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Shit RAW with a shit crowd.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

That one guy in the first row desperately trying and failing to start a YES chant against Daniel :ti


I would have much rather seen a full out street fight after the match though. Perfect moment for it. So sick of these 1 move confrontations. What happened to two guys tearing each other up until all the refs come out and break it up?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

McCringleberry said:


> :lol Relax. It was those 4 guys in the front row. 90% of the crowd was booing Reigns in a non-smark city. Face Reigns is fucked at Mania.


Precisely. If Reigns ends up being the one to face Brock, the reaction will only get worse, and he'll definitely get booed out of the building come Mania.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> He just came back from a career threatening injury.
> 
> Guy has the crowd in the palm of his hands something Reigns can't do.


Did i say he's not over? did i say the man himself is a whiny pussy? no i said the character not the man.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> :lmao @ the fans shitting on Bryan
> 
> Well isn't that a sudden change of events :lol


If you're referring to those four of five people in the front row, they were riding Bryan's case all night and cheered when Reigns shoved him earlier.

For my money, Reigns has been playing heel all night. First by shoving Bryan to the mat after the accidental dropkick in the corner during the first match, then by conveniently hanging out on the floor the entire match letting Bryan do all the work, then stealing the victory from him followed up with the spear. 

That's the work of a heel, kids.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea it wasn't a heel turn people. It was just Bryan getting what he deserves for shoving Roman

and the crowd was pathetic tonight no one really got cheered or booed between Reigns and Bryan


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So if Reigns wins at Fast Lane than Lesnar would be a good guy for the first time since 2003. No way is Reigns getting cheered over Lesnar at Mania where the smarks gather. Dat 12 year heel run. :banderas


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, heel Roman is so much better. The WWE crowd is telling creative how to fucking book correctly two years in a row now.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> fixed your numbers are way off man


Mr. Wrong About Every Prediction He Ever Makes is gonna try to correct me? Son, please.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> That one guy in the first row desperately trying and failing to start a YES chant against Daniel :ti
> 
> 
> I would have much rather seen a full out street fight after the match though. So sick of these 1 move confrontations. What happened to two guys tearing each other up until all the refs come out and break it up?


As I said before he was Yessing with Bryan seconds before. It's almost like he forgot he was too cool and wanted to be a contrarian.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Man, heel Roman is so much better. The WWE crowd is telling creative how to fucking book correctly two years in a row now.


*That wasn't a heel turn.*


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

StraightYesSociety said:


> As I said before he was Yessing with Bryan seconds before. It's almost like he forgot he was too cool and wanted to be a contrarian.



Exactly I noticed that too it was so fucking stupid.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> If you're referring to those four of five people in the front row, they were riding Bryan's case all night and cheered when Reigns shoved him earlier.
> 
> For my money, Reigns has been playing heel all night. First by shoving Bryan to the mat after the accidental dropkick in the corner during the first match, then by conveniently hanging out on the floor the entire match letting Bryan do all the work, then stealing the victory from him followed up with the spear.
> 
> That's the work of a heel, kids.


Yeah cause reigns should've shook bryan's hand like it was no big deal he just got dropkicked, which reigns at that point didn't even know was an accident. he should have been super nice about it afterwards like a bluechipper type babyface.. 

And yeah when someone shoves you, don't reteliate at all. 

If you were booking this shit you'd make everyone a pussy face.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Reigns got A LOT of heat for the forced tag+Spear on Bryan.

I'm loving this feud. Bryan getting on Reigns face, both men showing aggression. This is the kind of feud we don't usually see anymore. Reminds me of Cena vs HBK during the Road to Wrestlemania 23


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> If you're referring to those four of five people in the front row, they were riding Bryan's case all night and cheered when Reigns shoved him earlier.
> 
> For my money, Reigns has been playing heel all night. First by shoving Bryan to the mat after the accidental dropkick in the corner during the first match, then by conveniently hanging out on the floor the entire match letting Bryan do all the work, then stealing the victory from him followed up with the spear.
> 
> That's the work of a heel, kids.


I ain't even peep that homie I thought they booing Roman earlier :lol

But yea the chemistry with Bryan & Roman is dope, they're finally just letting him do him.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Expected Reigns/Bryan to win but kinda disappointed that Orton didn't return to help them out. He has been available since November as I remember he was rumoured to help team Cena beat Authority at Survivor Series but they went with Sting instead. Oh well, I understand why he wasn't featured tonight. It did further feud with Reigns and Bryan. Makes it interesting now that Reigns has finally attacked Bryan with full purpose which is better than both of them sucking up to each other and wishing each other luck for the match at Fast Lane.
All in all, it was a good RAW show. A few filler here and there but I enjoyed the advancement of Reigns/Bryan feud, Miz/Mizdow were hilarious as usual, Cesaro/Tyson Kidd beat the tag team champions, Cena not only cut a good promo but got beaten in a fair brawl by Rusev. Not to mention Heyman again showed why he is the greatest mic worker in WWE history. So yeah, good RAW show. In my opinion anyways


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> The babyface doing the heelish stuff and the other guy getting booed for reacting to it.
> 
> Feels so much like Y2J/HBK years ago. Time for Reigns to hit Brie in the face!


Wait... Bryan was the one lying on the floor the whole match, tagging in to steal the glory, then getting violent when he was shoved? Reigns was full on heel and working finally to get some boos (hopefully that wasn't the plan, if not then.. well).


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

McCringleberry said:


> Mr. Wrong About Every Prediction He Ever Makes is gonna try to correct me? Son, please.


nope and yep I am you exaggerate everything please watch the show again and listen for yourself


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Roman marks getting excited because two people in the front row chanted "yes" when Bryan got speared. :lmao

Reigns was booed very loud there at the end and unsurprisingly so.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> Mr. Wrong About Every Prediction He Ever Makes is gonna try to correct me? Son, please.


He is delusional and is deaf as well.
You will get 5% of fans booing for DB and 95% cheer and he acts like the crowd is shitting on DB
Then Reigns gets 80% boos and 20% cheers and he acts like Reigns is super over.

The only person he is fooling is himself.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Reings vs Bryan is the feud I never knew I wanted. These two are gold together.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Roman marks getting excited because two people in the front row chanted "yes" when Bryan got speared. :lmao
> 
> Reigns was booed very loud there at the end and unsurprisingly so.


:lel 

It wasn't two people, but Bryan fans love to skew the facts in their guys favor. When Paul Heyman brought up Daniel Bryan earlier in the night, he clearly go a bunch of no chants, and when Reigns speared him in the end there, I will admit, probably about 70% booed him, which was appropriate, considering he tagged himself in and speared for the win, and 30% yessed.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait... Bryan was the one lying on the floor the whole match, tagging in to steal the glory, then getting violent when he was shoved? Reigns was full on heel and working finally to get some boos (hopefully that wasn't the plan, if not then.. well).


Reigns trying to leave and Bryan not letting him is full on babyface?

Reigns got the win, Bryan felt Reigns stole his thunder and refuse to let Reigns leave the ring and got physical. That isn't a bit heelish to you?

HBK didn't turn heel in my example too. Y2J was the heel in the feud. Same thing would happen here and this can plant the seeds of Reigns heel turn in the future.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Roman marks getting excited because two people in the front row chanted "yes" when Bryan got speared. :lmao
> 
> Reigns was booed very loud there at the end and unsurprisingly so.


Pretty much :lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i didnt know a group in the front row was 30% of the crowd lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

GOD said:


> i didnt know a group in the front row was 30% of the crowd lol


Bryan fans will say it was a small bunch, but I prefer to trust my audio than a bunch of hardcore Reigns haters/Daniel Bryan fans.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol some of you folks are so delusional you are beyond help.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

The problem with both Bryan and Reigns (and I'm a huge Bryan mark) is that Mizdow outpopped them both.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Reigns trying to leave and Bryan not letting him is full on babyface?
> 
> Reigns got the win, Bryan felt Reigns stole his thunder and refuse to let Reigns leave the ring and got physical. That isn't a bit heelish to you?
> 
> HBK didn't turn heel in my example too. Y2J was the heel in the feud. Same thing would happen here and this can plant the seeds of Reigns heel turn in the future.


Considering anyone that busted their ass only for the other guy to swoop in and try to steal the glory is going to be pissed, he was the face in the equation. Hell, Reigns was pretty much a "heel" all night with how he acted.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kidd and Cesaro stole the show again.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seth's dick stole the show


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Considering anyone that busted their ass only for the other guy to swoop in and try to steal the glory is going to be pissed, he was the face in the equation. Hell, Reigns was pretty much a "heel" all night with how he acted.


Take off your hate googles man. How was Reigns acting like a heel all night when his only heelish tendency was to stand up for himself when physically provoked by Bryan? Shoving Bryan after the accidental knee in the opening match and spearing Bryan after the shove in the last match. If that is heel wouldn't Bryan's 'overreaction' at the end of the last match be heel too?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> The problem with both Bryan and Reigns (and I'm a huge Bryan mark) is that Mizdow outpopped them both.


It's because they're dragging Bryan down with the Reigns anchor. He isn't the squeaky clean baby face he use to be. They've muddled everything right now. It's odd to watch.

Awesome for Mizdow tho. Dude has earned the popularity.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Take off your hate googles man. How was Reigns acting like a heel all night when his only heelish tendency was to stand up for himself when physically provoked by Bryan? Shoving Bryan after the accidental knee in the opening match and spearing Bryan after the shove in the last match. If that is heel wouldn't Bryan's 'overreaction' at the end of the last match be heel too?


I don't even hate Reigns. Bryan hits him with a kick, goes to apologise, is shoved. He doesn't kick or knee Reigns. Reigns then lays on the floor again, steals the win in the last 10 seconds, then simply gets shoved and spears Bryan. 

Yup, totally face right there. So much more facelike then Bryan. Yep, no bullshitting going on here to try and make Reigns look like the face when it's clear he wasn't.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I don't even hate Reigns. Bryan hits him with a kick, goes to apologise, is shoved. He doesn't kick or knee Reigns. Reigns then lays on the floor again, steals the win in the last 10 seconds, then simply gets shoved and spears Bryan.
> 
> Yup, totally face right there. So much more facelike then Bryan. Yep, no bullshitting going on here to try and make Reigns look like the face when it's clear he wasn't.


"simply gets shoved" isn't what happened. Bryan kept Reigns from leaving the situation. How is that less heel than what Reigns did for retaliating with a spear after being impended by Bryan twice in the night for simply doing his job in the matches?

I am not the one clutching at straws making Reigns look like the face here. I already said Bryan was the babyface doing heelish stuff in my original post.

You are the one clutching at straws trying to make Reigns look like a 'full blown' heel here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> "simply gets shoved" isn't what happened. Bryan kept Reigns from leaving the situation. How is that less heel than what Reigns did for retaliating with a spear after being impended by Bryan twice in the night for simply doing his job in the matches?
> 
> I am not the one clutching at straws making Reigns look like the face here. I already said Bryan was the babyface doing heelish stuff in my original post.
> 
> You are the one clutching at straws trying to make Reigns look like a 'full blown' heel here.


Dude... don't ever get a job involving spinning something in someone's favour. You are doing a horrible job at it. Reigns was the clearer heel between the two and the fact you have to dismiss it by "but but, being turned around is far worse than shoving and not relaiating back!". Also, didn't say Reigns was full blown heel, but nice straw man attempt. 

I really wish you'd learn how to properly construct an argument...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Dude... don't ever get a job involving spinning something in someone's favour. You are doing a horrible job at it. Reigns was the clearer heel between the two and the fact you have to dismiss it by "but but, being turned around is far worse than shoving and not relaiating back!". Also, didn't say Reigns was full blown heel, but nice straw man attempt.
> 
> I really wish you'd learn how to properly construct an argument...





> Wait... Bryan was the one lying on the floor the whole match, tagging in to steal the glory, then getting violent when he was shoved? Reigns *was full on heel* and working finally to get some boos (hopefully that wasn't the plan, if not then.. well).


Your words, not mine.

Attacking the messenger again once someone with a different point of view as you try to engage in a discussion with you.

I wasn't saying 'but but but' for no reason. Reigns wasn't simply being shoved back by Bryan like you try to sugarcoat the situation. Reigns was leaving the ring before he was pulled back and "physically provoked". Twice in the same night. A 'badass' babyface wouldn't take that lying down right? So why is it heelish on Reigns part to retaliate?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

StraightYesSociety said:


> The problem with both Bryan and Reigns (and I'm a huge Bryan mark) is that Mizdow outpopped them both.


That's great for Mizdow. But I really hope, for my sake at least, all of a sudden Mizdow is good in-ring


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Osize10 said:


> That's great for Mizdow. But I really hope, for my sake at least, all of a sudden Mizdow is good in-ring


He is. Only issue is, he rarely gets matches that mean anything and in the case of tonight, it had Miz's booking on top of his match that no one, not even Bryan, would've been able to have a good match out of (not to say Miz's part wasn't entertaining) but yeah... Mizdow's good enough to have good-great matches when they count, and based on his interview on Talk is Jericho, it seems to be a very deliberate strategy on his part. I doubt he'll ever be a Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, or Rollins in the ring, but he's more than capable of holding his own.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I was expecting Roman to accidentally spear Bryan and cost them the match, but he just swooped in there and stole that win, didn't he?

Good news is this is no longer like a respect match. They kinda hate each other now, so that makes it better in my book.

No one was expecting Sting to show up right? Because if he did, then why even do the thing at Fast Lane? :lol

Hunter was scared though. :trips4


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ikarinokami said:


> This whole story line is stupid. Just make RR vs Rollins, and Bryan VS Lesner, and stop ridiculous foolishness.
> 
> the crowd is never going to turn on bryan, unless you make him suck up to RR, and all that does is cause the crowd to hate both of them.
> 
> RR would get pops if you just took him out the Damn ME at wrestlemania.


Congrats! You just won the most logical post of the day award.


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm sure this was already posted but i'm fucked if i'm going through 240+ pages to check so meh:











Made me giggle at 7 am this morning catching up


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> ???


I was being nice with Rusev LOL
But he is better than Roman :wink2:


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Lana will turn on Rusev at Fast Lane for John Cena.


Yeah maybe now that they're making Reigns the new superhero of the WWE, we can finally see the long awaited John Cena heel turn. Not sure stealing Rusev's woman is the best way to go about it but...


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

heel_turn said:


> Plenty of homos would rather hang with Regina George (Nikki, pretty one) than the Hot Topic chick (Paige).


Okay, but in this case, the Hot Topic chick is pretty fucking hot.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Wtf Cena's eye got worse from last week.


Probably got a crab stuck in his tear duct. Heard that happens when you go down on strippers.

Lol, seriously though I don't know maybe he has a cracked orbital socket, that type of injury starts to look worse before it looks better.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

JohnCooley said:


> What happened to him?


He went from being Vince's chosen one, to being taken off TV altogether for quite some time, to jobbing with 3MB. Now he's out of the company all together, all stemming from that Taryn Terrell incident, which if I recall correctly happened on their honeymoon.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Great RAW; Daniel Bryan + Roman Reigns I enjoyed a lot, a lot more personality from Reigns coming through which is awesome; Miz + Mizdow was really good as well; Sting thing could have been done better, good story-filled show non-the-less.*


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao And that black dude is so happy.


Shades of...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

This is just going round in circles seriously.

Reigns got booed far more then cheered on Raw, yet delusional people wanna try to tell us he is over? 

Anyways, his probably still winning at Fast Lane, and if not like I said yesterday I am not buying into a triple threat match that involves a talentless hack like Reigns, it should have been Bryan vs Lesnar from the start and the WWE should suffer for making this same dumb decision 2 years in a row.

Pretty average Raw for me aswell.

Ziggler's jobbing again, but Wyatt is being booked super strong so can't really complain again, just ridiculous to see Ziggler get that treatment considering where he was at 2 months ago.

Ambrose is evolving in a good way I think so that's a positive.

And that Sting segment got me excited but it was utter crap really.

And that was a prime example of a wasted date for Lesnar. Like seriously? All that money for the champ to stand in the ring for 10 minutes while his advocate talks? Could he not have been used a little more surely?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Reigns came across as a child, tagging himself in coz he so desperate to get a pin on Joey fuckin Mercury. Calm down ffs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's what I liked about Raw last night: 

- The Sting/HHH segment was cool. The fake Sting wasn't at all convincing, but other than that, the video package was great, as was Triple H's reaction to everything. It reminded me of when Foley unmasked and became Cactus Jack again and HHH sold it like a champ. 

- Paul Heyman totally sold me on a Bryan/Lesnar match that is very likely to not happen. I appreciate the effort Paul. He's fantastic. 

- Miz & Mizdow is actually one oft he better ongoing storylines in wrestling right now. Miz came off like such a jerk here and they actually did something different from the week before, which is nice. 

- It is weird. I am so apathetic to Cena at this point that I almost forgot the segment with Rusev happened. Rusev is great at this point. I still can't help but feel like he is just being raised up just so Cena can knock him down, but at least he comes off well. 

What I didn't like: 

- Matches on Raw are of so little consequence that it becomes harder and harder to care. How many DQ finishes did we have this week? Did it even matter? Why did the opening tag match result in a DQ and not the second one, even though all hell broke loose both times? So many times, the outcomes of the matches just plain don't matter, and when that happens, it becomes harder to invest in the overall show. 

- One of the tropes that I am beyond sick and tired of is "Lets set up a contender by having him/her/them win non title matches". It is such lazy booking, and they do it so often that by the time the PPV match rolls around, I've already seen the match a handful of times, so it is harder to really invest. I am sure the Usos & Kidd/Cesaro can have a very good match. I know they can actually! I like Cesaro & Kidd as a team, but rushing them to the gold by simply winning non-title matches is just lazy. Why not have them kill and squash a bunch of guys (ala the Ascension), beat a couple of top contending teams, and then set them up for the showdown at the PPV. 

- There were way too many repeated moments from last week. Bray beat Ziggler and called out Undertaker in a similar manner. It was almost identical to last week. Curtis Axel comes out, complains about the Royal Rumble, and then gets beat up by Ambrose. What annoys me about the Curtis Axel thing is that it is actually a storyline driven motivation for the guy. Instead, he is just a running gag. What if he started attacking Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan or started holding up the show, or SOMETHING! No, he's just a joke, and in Vince McMahon World, the joke is always funniest when it is repeated over and over and over and over and over again! Also, Stardust and Goldust did pretty much the same bit this week as well. 

- I shouldn't have to say this, but The New Day is just awful. That is one of the most annoying gimmicks I've seen in a while.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The fact that Reigns wasn't super over in casual Ohio should really worry Vince heading into Wrestlemania and the RAW after if he appears with the belt.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Miz and Mizdow are awesome. Triple H/Sting was kind of cool. I like both Goldust/Stardust so I am kind of interested to see where they're going with this (probably just a Wrestlemania pre-show match but still). And I'm surprised at how interested I am in the Reigns/Bryan storyline, they've done a good job keeping that interesting even if they've butchered everything else involving those two recently.

Everything else was pretty ehhh. The show was alright but I feel like it's the same old stuff every week most of the time. There was some segment with Uso #2 and Naomi went on a date with Natalya and Tyson Kidd that I guess happened on the app... that's the kind of shit you should be putting on the main show. Gives all four a chance to develop their characters, helps the story, makes the faces sympathetic and bad guys evil, and is better than seeing the same match every fucking week. In fact without a story with segments like that the match is mostly pointless as is. It's aggravating that the show could actually be pretty good but for whatever reason they strive to be as lazy as possible.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bryan vs Lesnar is happening. Reigns is now a heel in my eyes, can't have heel/heel really, wont work. Maybe another triple threat, Lesnar/Reigns/Bryan?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Bryan vs Lesnar is happening. Reigns is now a heel in my eyes, can't have heel/heel really, wont work. Maybe another triple threat, Lesnar/Reigns/Bryan?


Well if they go with Reigns/Lesnar I guess they'd prepare for more people to like Lesnar even with Heyman running down Reigns. I would do Shield triple threat for the title and Lesnar/Bryan singles to cover all the bases but don't think they can do that now.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> Bryan vs Lesnar is happening. Reigns is now a heel in my eyes, can't have heel/heel really, wont work. Maybe another triple threat, Lesnar/Reigns/Bryan?


He's definitely not a heel. If he was he'd have beaten the shit out of Bryan after the match. It's just like When Ambrose hit Cena with Dirty deeds a few months back when they were arguing over having to team up. 

Meltzer has claimed that Vince held a meeting and it's going to be a triple threat. :shrug 

He's usually reliable as we all know but i have a hard time believing this for some reason .


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

So i just started watching RAW and Bryan said that he's better wrestler than Reigns and... SOME FUNKING IDOITS CHANTED "NO" - what is wrong with this ppl? why wwe fans are so shitty? Goddamit, first CM Punk had tons and tons of delusonal fans, now crowd cheers Reigns. 

I really hope that Taker will come back to face Wyatt, cause otherwise I dont have a reason to download WM. I like Cena, but dont care about his feud with Rusev at all.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Are we at WF gonna have to file a missing person report on Randy Orton or something?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Read the results and I couldn't give two fucks about this show. Almost identical to last week.

RAW IS FILLER


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I have noticed since the first show this year, that RAW opens with pyro again, seems WWE is out of the red numbers.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf Cena's eye got worse from last week.
> ...


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

On another note, in case it's not been posted a bazillion times already...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The crowd reaction for the new Reigns/Bryan feud has been weird. Lol. Sometimes they get booed, other times they are cheered. Reigns pops are not as loud for a guy who is going to main event Wrestlemania. I'm not sure what to make of this anymore. Poor Ziggler having to job to Bray Wyatt. Bray is not going to lose a match for a while. At least until WM 31. That HHH/Sting segment was kinda weird. I thought the crow noises were a little too much. I'm starting to like the tag team of Tyson Kidd and Cesaro. Let Kidd do all the talking and Cesaro can back it up with wrestling. That's a fact!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Just thought of something off the top. Since the dudley boyz are pretty much back in the WWE, why don't they have a TLC triple tag team match at WM31, for the titles like the old days? The dudley boyz vs The Uso's vs Cesaro and Kidd. I think that match would be insanely good.


That would be unreal. Please happen! :mark:


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Had a lot of fun at the show, I'm sure it came off a LOT better live than it did on tv.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sign read FU (space) TURE 
WWE superstar.

Your on your way kid dat grammar skillZ. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

edit wrong thread


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Is it me or has Orton's mic abilities improved tremendously since away.


----------

